# ****STR8 CLOWN'N "THE FAMILY"****



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we started STR8 CLOWN'N in 2005 grew to a couple chapter then i shut it down in 2006 to join a club and that did not work out so we re-open the STR8 CLOWN'N in 2007 we are all about FAMILY we are a car and bike club open to every kind of car and bike from lowrider to donks and all kinds of bikes so if you are loking to join a FAMILY hit us up.

we will be posting all of our pics of our chapters and cars and bikes as soon a si get them so stay tuned :biggrin: 

here is our myspace it will be changed this week so add us up
http://www.myspace.com/str8clownncc 


*chapters*
evansville,IN
cali
louisville,KY
columbus,IN
tampa,fl


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Mar 22 2008, 08:36 PM~10231551
> *
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

brits new bike getting ready for new parts (evansville chapter)


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 07:40 PM~10231587
> *brits new bike getting ready for new parts (evansville chapter)
> 
> 
> ...


that bike is for sale , right ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 22 2008, 09:00 PM~10231701
> *that bike is for sale , right ?
> *


not no more we just bought it :biggrin: it was SIX-O-TWO but my gf got it off him :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

Oic , now sale me the chrome seat :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 22 2008, 09:04 PM~10231724
> *Oic , now sale me the chrome seat  :biggrin:
> *


nah it goes with her custom sprocket and wheels :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

money talks :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 22 2008, 09:09 PM~10231758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 08:12 PM~10231776
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

good stuff darren, hope things keep going good for you and your club


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 22 2008, 09:25 PM~10231838
> *good stuff darren, hope things keep going good for you and your club
> *


thanks bro yea i am waiting for pics


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

my truck NoLimit 4 life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Mar 22 2008, 10:41 PM~10232331
> *my truck
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT IS CLEAN I HAD A 99 TRAILBLAZER THAT GOT SMASHED


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Looking good D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Mar 22 2008, 10:49 PM~10232372
> *Looking good D
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

NICK (EVANSVILLE CHAPTER)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*i would like to welcome nolimt and the rest of the family to str8 clown'n*


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice bikes


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 22 2008, 10:56 PM~10232415
> *Nice bikes
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz+Mar 22 2008, 10:58 PM~10232429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 12:08 AM~10232826
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 08:22 PM~10231469
> *we started STR8 CLOWN'N in 2005 grew to a couple chapter then i shut it down in 2006 to join a club and that did not work out so we re-open the STR8 CLOWN'N in 2007 we are all about FAMILY we are a car and bike club open to every kind of car and bike from lowrider to donks and all kinds of bikes so if you are loking to join a FAMILY hit us up.
> 
> we will be posting all of our pics of our chapters and cars and bikes as soon a si get them so stay tuned :biggrin:
> ...


updated :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

man you got hella myspace accounts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2008, 01:09 AM~10233198
> *man you got hella myspace accounts
> *


4 of them but i am going to close one of them soon :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i just updated our myspace profile so chek it out and tell me what you think


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nicks forks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

hmmm


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Wicked looking forks keep up the good work D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Mar 23 2008, 04:05 PM~10236070
> *  Wicked looking forks keep up the good work D
> *


yea they are getting ready to get painted up real soon :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE BIKES


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 23 2008, 05:51 PM~10236595
> *NICE BIKES
> *


thanks


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 12:01 AM~10232454
> *:0
> *


LOL my computer only showed me 1 yesterday


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 23 2008, 09:09 PM~10238062
> *LOL my computer only showed me 1 yesterday
> *


yea alot more today lol


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

No Limit Family 

my Hood


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Mar 24 2008, 12:44 AM~10239728
> *STR8_CLOWN'N Family
> 
> my Hood
> ...


nice looking hood


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Dude not to be hatin but you got a shit load of topics up in this mug :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 24 2008, 09:08 AM~10240864
> *Dude not to be hatin but you got a shit load of topics up in this mug :dunno:
> *


who????? and i only have 2 thats strays at the top :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 23 2008, 10:09 PM~10238069
> *yea alot more today lol
> *


Yea this stubid ass computer ...any new chapters coming


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Spankz_@Mar 24 2008, 09:17 AM~10240921
> *Yea this stubid ass computer ...any new chapters coming
> *


i am talking to acouple people today about that if it does i will let LIL know first :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 08:21 AM~10240944
> *i am talking to  acouple people today about that if it does i will let LIL know first  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 24 2008, 09:49 AM~10241114
> *:thumbsup:      :biggrin:
> *


yep just waiting on a couple PHONE CALLS :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

clubs lookin good D..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Mar 24 2008, 09:51 AM~10241125
> *clubs lookin good D..
> *


thanks bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

post up ole boys chip monk


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 11:47 AM~10241909
> *post up ole boys chip monk
> *


he is redoing that frame i think thats what he was saying :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 08:22 PM~10231469
> *we started STR8 CLOWN'N in 2005 grew to a couple chapter then i shut it down in 2006 to join a club and that did not work out so we re-open the STR8 CLOWN'N in 2007 we are all about FAMILY we are a car and bike club open to every kind of car and bike from lowrider to donks and all kinds of bikes so if you are loking to join a FAMILY hit us up.
> 
> we will be posting all of our pics of our chapters and cars and bikes as soon a si get them so stay tuned :biggrin:
> ...


i would like to welcome the newest chapter to the family THE_POOR_BOYS :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 08:22 PM~10231469
> *we started STR8 CLOWN'N in 2005 grew to a couple chapter then i shut it down in 2006 to join a club and that did not work out so we re-open the STR8 CLOWN'N in 2007 we are all about FAMILY we are a car and bike club open to every kind of car and bike from lowrider to donks and all kinds of bikes so if you are loking to join a FAMILY hit us up.
> 
> we will be posting all of our pics of our chapters and cars and bikes as soon a si get them so stay tuned :biggrin:
> ...


i would like to welcome the newest chapter to the family THE_POOR_BOYS :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 24 2008, 09:49 AM~10241114
> *:thumbsup:      :biggrin:
> *


welcome to the family bro :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 24 2008, 08:28 PM~10246487
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: i might have a new chapter here in the mid-west :0 i will know in a day or 2


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 24 2008, 08:31 PM~10246525
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the poor boyz
***
Posts: 155
Joined: Nov 2007
From: the 707
*Car Club: STR8 CLOWN'N FAMILY

*
:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 08:33 PM~10246562
> *the poor boyz
> ***
> Posts: 155
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 07:33 PM~10246562
> *the poor boyz
> ***
> Posts: 155
> ...


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 24 2008, 08:42 PM~10246656
> *:scrutinize:    :biggrin:
> *


the family is growing :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

darren went to get a shot


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 09:59 PM~10246813
> *
> darren went to get a shot
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 08:59 PM~10246813
> *
> darren went to get a shot
> *


dude stop posting pics of yourself man i never wore glasses


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 09:08 PM~10246922
> *lmao
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 08:35 PM~10247198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Mar 24 2008, 09:36 PM~10247210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Mar 24 2008, 10:40 PM~10247814
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: wuz up bro


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

nothing much dawg just chillin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Mar 24 2008, 10:58 PM~10248008
> *nothing much dawg just chillin
> *


same here fam just getting shit ready for this summer :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 24 2008, 09:59 PM~10248015
> *same here fam just getting shit ready for this summer :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Mar 25 2008, 07:51 AM~10249392
> *
> *


wuz up long time no chat :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 09:22 PM~10231469
> *we started STR8 CLOWN'N in 2005 grew to a couple chapter then i shut it down in 2006 to join a club and that did not work out so we re-open the STR8 CLOWN'N in 2007 we are all about FAMILY we are a car and bike club open to every kind of car and bike from lowrider to donks and all kinds of bikes so if you are loking to join a FAMILY hit us up.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:19 AM~10250175
> *:scrutinize:
> *


yea we are not just LOWRIDERS i like all kinds :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:19 AM~10250175
> *:scrutinize:
> *


yea we are not a LOWRIDER club we like all kinds of cars


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 11:26 AM~10250228
> *yea we are not a LOWRIDER club we like all kinds of cars
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well i am off to work :tears:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 12:10 PM~10250121
> *wuz up long time no chat :biggrin:
> *


doing good....selling the lincoln so i can buy another project :biggrin: ...hows it going out in Evansville?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

hey whatever hppened to marco in the green 64 from the 90's


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 25 2008, 11:33 AM~10250282
> *hey whatever hppened to marco in the green 64 from the 90's
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater+Mar 25 2008, 10:29 AM~10250262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you talking about the one with the patt out top? i have not seen him in years how you know marco?


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

i got pics of me doin bout 40mph showin him how to scrape in the ass of it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Mar 25 2008, 11:02 AM~10250481
> *i got pics of me doin bout 40mph showin him how to scrape in the ass of it
> *


yea i have not seen that car in years i loved it but i was not feeling the yellow tinted window lol if you can scan the pic and post it :biggrin: he was like one of the og lowriders around here


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

wats up D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 25 2008, 01:21 PM~10251631
> *wats up D
> *


waiting on phone call :biggrin: what about you


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 12:22 PM~10251641
> *waiting on phone call  :biggrin:  what about you
> *


bumpin music


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 12:22 PM~10251641
> *waiting on phone call  :biggrin:  what about you
> *


bumpin music


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 12:22 PM~10251641
> *waiting on phone call  :biggrin:  what about you
> *


bumpin music


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 12:22 PM~10251641
> *waiting on phone call  :biggrin:  what about you
> *


bumpin music


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 12:22 PM~10251641
> *waiting on phone call  :biggrin:  what about you
> *


bumpin music


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 12:22 PM~10251641
> *waiting on phone call  :biggrin:  what about you
> *


bumpin music


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Mar 25 2008, 01:23 PM~10251648-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




damn server lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 12:35 PM~10251821
> *damn server lol
> *


lol i knw it made me a 5x whore  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 25 2008, 01:37 PM~10251832
> *lol i knw it made me a 5x whore    :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


damn whore x5 lmfao


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 12:38 PM~10251849
> *damn whore x5 lmfao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 25 2008, 01:40 PM~10251859
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*ok homies i will let everyone know what is going on tonight*


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 01:14 PM~10252106
> *ok homies i will let everyone know what is going on tonight
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 25 2008, 02:27 PM~10252212
> *:cheesy:
> *


yea i got the phome call today and it is 100% so i will let everyone know tonight :biggrin: but to be real it is not real big news i just like building it up :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 01:30 PM~10252230
> *yea i got the phome call today and it is 100% so i will let everyone know tonight  :biggrin:  but to be real it is not real big news i just like building it up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 u asshole lol j/k :roflmao:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 03:20 PM~10251623
> *yea i have not seen that car in years i loved it but i was not feeling the yellow tinted window lol if you can scan the pic and post it  :biggrin:  he was like one of the og lowriders around here
> *



I dont know where it s even at


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 04:30 PM~10252230
> *yea i got the phome call today and it is 100% so i will let everyone know tonight  :biggrin:  but to be real it is not real big news i just like building it up  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

do i know ?? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey D how did you come up with your name? when I wanted to start me up a club I couldnt come up with sqawt.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Mar 25 2008, 02:31 PM~10252238-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me and a homeboy was rolling around and said it one day and it stuck


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so whats the news


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 05:15 PM~10253507
> *so whats the news
> *


like i said before it will not even deal with you cause you do not buy from me lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 25 2008, 06:21 PM~10253556
> *like i said before it will not even deal with you cause you do not buy from me lol
> *


 :| :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

in the wicked topic


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family take some up date pics of your bike and cars and post them up and by friday i should know if there will be a new mid-west chapter :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

good morning family. :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

top of the morning to you :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

sup ya'll good morning


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit+Mar 26 2008, 11:30 AM~10259523-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wuz up guys


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

2 Members: STR8_CLOWN'N, *Carnie-Kid*

damn look who popped it if it is not the clown himself wuz up family :biggrin:


----------



## Carnie-Kid (Jul 31, 2007)

ight yall hopefully big d has told yall about me but i'm Nick aka Carnie Kid and i was just wanting to give a shout out to the fam and holla bak if you want ight


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carnie-Kid_@Mar 26 2008, 02:16 PM~10261000
> *ight yall  hopefully big d has told yall about me but i'm Nick aka Carnie Kid and i was just wanting to give a shout out to the fam  and holla bak if you want ight
> *


yea i told them about you cuz :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn, nice ideas


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 26 2008, 02:24 PM~10261059
> *damn, nice ideas
> *


WTF are you bore today noe


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

kind of, but i been working graveyard so i'm gone all night then asleep till about 3 int he afternoon. had yestrday and monday off so i got to post now!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Mar 26 2008, 02:29 PM~10261099
> *kind of, but i been working graveyard so i'm gone all night then asleep till about 3 int he afternoon.  had yestrday and monday off so i got to post now!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


whore :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

you know it


----------



## Carnie-Kid (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 26 2008, 01:20 PM~10261032
> *yea i told them about you cuz  :biggrin:
> *





ight man just making sure you know homie but anyways have you showed them the pics of my bike or something


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup big D


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## abe C. (Nov 13, 2007)

> :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carnie-Kid_@Mar 26 2008, 02:41 PM~10261184
> *ight man just making sure you know homie but anyways have you showed them the pics of my bike or something
> *


yea it is on the first page and i am going to post the pic of you and brit by the lowrider trailer


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

every be on the look out for these they are all over LIL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 26 2008, 05:55 PM~10262130
> *every be on the look out for these they are all over LIL
> 
> 
> ...


damn. get some one behind your back again


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 26 2008, 08:03 PM~10262948
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 07:04 PM~10262953
> *
> *


hey i was just being the nice guy and warning them about snakes in the grass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 26 2008, 08:07 PM~10262974
> *hey i was just being the nice guy and warning them about snakes in the grass
> *


same as last time?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 07:08 PM~10262984
> *same as last time?
> *


i am just being a nice guy lmfao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 07:13 PM~10263017
> *pm sent
> *


replyed :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

how did you send that package


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 26 2008, 07:37 PM~10263215
> *how did you send that package
> *


yea i did drop them off today about 5:30 i am going back tomorrow to get the tracking number


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 26 2008, 08:42 PM~10263263
> *yea i did drop them off today about 5:30 i am going back tomorrow to get the tracking number
> *


ups came by...i didnt read it...i had to got back to work!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

pm sent. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 26 2008, 08:45 PM~10263921
> *pm sent.    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 26 2008, 03:55 PM~10262130
> *every be on the look out for these they are all over LIL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 26 2008, 11:08 PM~10265180
> *:0
> *


yea i got bite by one hard  but never again


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: are you shipping today ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 27 2008, 07:55 AM~10266699
> *:wave:  are you shipping today ?
> *


yea he is bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey family take a look at this :0


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Carnie-Kid (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 27 2008, 07:42 PM~10272167
> *hey family take a look at this  :0
> 
> 
> ...


for real man weres mine at too shit thats alsome D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit+Mar 27 2008, 09:06 PM~10272418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


give me a ring bro and i will let you know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey need everyone to get there shirt sizes and how many so i can order the new shirts


----------



## Carnie-Kid (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 27 2008, 09:03 PM~10273000
> *come on order them up i can get them done asap
> give me a ring bro and i will let you know
> *



WHEN DO YOU WANT ME TO GIVE YOU A CALL WHEN I GET THE MONEY OR SOMETHING LOL


----------



## Carnie-Kid (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 27 2008, 09:03 PM~10273000
> *come on order them up i can get them done asap
> give me a ring bro and i will let you know
> *



WHEN DO YOU WANT ME TO GIVE YOU A CALL WHEN I GET THE MONEY OR SOMETHING LOL


----------



## Carnie-Kid (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 27 2008, 09:03 PM~10273000
> *come on order them up i can get them done asap
> give me a ring bro and i will let you know
> *



WHEN DO YOU WANT ME TO GIVE YOU A CALL WHEN I GET THE MONEY OR SOMETHING LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Carnie-Kid+Mar 27 2008, 10:06 PM~10273026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will hit you up right now on myspace im


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Mar 27 2008, 09:06 PM~10272418
> *send me mine i want one now dawg come on wheres mine
> *


let me know how many shirts you need out there and what sizes how many charms


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

morn'n family :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 28 2008, 07:41 AM~10275241
> *morn'n  family    :wave:
> *


good morning how are we doing bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i hate being sick lol but i feel alot better today than i did 24 hours ago lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 28 2008, 08:43 AM~10275793
> *damn i hate being sick lol but i feel alot better today than i did 24 hours ago lmfao
> *


 thats good. my order for shirts will be in today.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 27 2008, 07:42 PM~10272167
> *hey family take a look at this  :0
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT SHIT IS TIGHT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Mar 28 2008, 10:22 AM~10276116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i am going to have one more cut for me acouple other guys and i will gold plate my other one :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 28 2008, 01:11 PM~10277883
> *yea i am going to have one more cut for me acouple other guys and i will gold plate my other one :biggrin:
> *


LOL SICK HOMIE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 28 2008, 06:53 PM~10279526
> *LOL SICK HOMIE
> *


yea i have to have one of each :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 08:22 PM~10231469
> *we started STR8 CLOWN'N in 2005 grew to a couple chapter then i shut it down in 2006 to join a club and that did not work out so we re-open the STR8 CLOWN'N in 2007 we are all about FAMILY we are a car and bike club open to every kind of car and bike from lowrider to donks and all kinds of bikes so if you are loking to join a FAMILY hit us up.
> 
> we will be posting all of our pics of our chapters and cars and bikes as soon a si get them so stay tuned :biggrin:
> ...


i would like to let everyone know we have a new chapter in LOUISVILLE,KY


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

welcome to the family. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 28 2008, 06:01 PM~10279582
> *i would like to let everyone know we have a new chapter in LOUISVILLE,KY
> *


Excalabur?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Mar 28 2008, 07:13 PM~10279647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i wish lol nah it is a couple homies of mine that is will post there rides and bikes in a min


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 08:14 PM~10279651
> *Excalabur?
> *


I dont think so...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

just wanted to post up some fenders we had done for a bike to bust out next feb at carl casper


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 28 2008, 08:20 PM~10279677
> *just wanted to post up some fenders we had done for a bike to bust out next feb at carl casper
> 
> 
> ...


who did the fab work?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WICKED METAL WORKS :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is the pic of the LOUISVILLE CHAPTERS truck


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

familia?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh and for the haters here is my old car


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

a couple bikes from LOUISVILLE CHAPTER


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Mar 28 2008, 08:29 PM~10279744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that one bike in the back was lux?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2008, 07:34 PM~10279776
> *I didnt know you could have haters over the internet.
> I thought that one bike in the back was lux?
> *


lmfao.

nope excalibur painted it :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 29 2008, 11:11 AM~10283454
> *
> *


hey family i will get you the prices on that chrome monday :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 29 2008, 10:38 AM~10283550
> *hey family i will get you the prices on that chrome monday :biggrin:
> *


ok.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 29 2008, 11:44 AM~10283581
> *ok.
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

you have a pm.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 29 2008, 02:06 PM~10284204
> *you have a pm.
> *


sent back


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 29 2008, 02:40 PM~10284350
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn homie you are not playing with these fools coming out swinging reping that str8 cown'n


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 29 2008, 08:48 PM~10285916
> *damn homie you are not playing with these fools coming out swinging reping that str8 cown'n
> *


who?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 07:49 PM~10285920
> *who?
> *


poor boys :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 29 2008, 08:55 PM~10285953
> *poor boys  :biggrin:
> *


hey when you came up with str8 clownn did you think about it being another clubs name already just spelled differen?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 07:57 PM~10285960
> *hey when you came up with str8 clownn did you think about it being another clubs name already just spelled differen?
> *


str8 clown'n cc was brung up almost 10 years ago there was no ther str8 clown'n car clubs i ust did not file the name till 05


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 29 2008, 06:55 PM~10285953
> *poor boys  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am sending brits fork next week to get engraved and plated 2 tone chrome and gold :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 29 2008, 07:10 PM~10286044
> *i am sending brits fork next week to get engraved and plated 2 tone chrome and gold :biggrin:
> *


  
:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 29 2008, 09:07 PM~10286389
> *
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey fool get out of here and call me

2 Members: STR8_CLOWN'N, *86' Chevy*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 29 2008, 09:02 PM~10286001
> *str8 clown'n cc was brung up almost 10 years ago there was no ther str8 clown'n car clubs i ust did not file the name till 05
> *


there is one here in tx that has been around for about 16-17 years. but they spell it different.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 09:46 PM~10286594
> *there is one here in tx that has been around for about 16-17 years. but they spell it different.
> *


i never seen any so it is cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 29 2008, 11:09 PM~10286816
> *i never seen any so it is cool
> *


there is a few but yall are all spelled different


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 10:13 PM~10286842
> *there is a few but yall are all spelled different
> *


yea :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

their might be others with similar names, but there's only 1 STR8 CLOWN'N " THE FAMILY " :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 30 2008, 08:45 AM~10288360
> *their might be others with similar names, but there's only 1 STR8 CLOWN'N " THE FAMILY "  :biggrin:
> *


well the rest are just lowrider clubs


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 08:04 AM~10288555
> *well the rest are just lowrider clubs
> *


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Sup D. Glad to see everything is working out for you and poppin' :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Mar 30 2008, 10:47 AM~10289005
> *Sup D. Glad to see everything is working out for you and poppin'  :biggrin:
> *


thanks D yea it is doing good and same for you guys


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Mar 30 2008, 11:26 AM~10289200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 30 2008, 01:10 PM~10289839
> *
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 30 2008, 12:12 PM~10289855
> *wuz up bro
> *


nuthin....wat u doin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 30 2008, 01:13 PM~10289858
> *nuthin....wat u doin
> *


nm just getting everything in order so i can quit my job


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 30 2008, 02:25 PM~10289933
> *nm just getting everything in order so i can quit my job
> *


word? wicked full time?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 30 2008, 12:25 PM~10289933
> *nm just getting everything in order so i can quit my job
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 30 2008, 01:29 PM~10289951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 30 2008, 02:42 PM~10290040
> *yep i am making pretty good money with it so i will just run it full time and with just adding gold playing i already have 2 companys here local they is waiting to see how good the gold is and if they like it they are going to have me do all there stuff  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 30 2008, 12:42 PM~10290040
> *
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 30 2008, 01:43 PM~10290050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 30 2008, 12:46 PM~10290070
> *
> :0  :biggrin:
> *


dam whore :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Mar 30 2008, 01:48 PM~10290088
> *dam whore :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 30 2008, 12:42 PM~10290040
> *yep i am making pretty good money with it so i will just run it full time and with just adding gold playing i already have 2 companys here local they is waiting to see how good the gold is and if they like it they are going to have me do all there stuff  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


BUSSINESS IS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 30 2008, 02:24 PM~10290284
> *BUSSINESS IS GOOD  :biggrin:
> *


oh yea real good i have even went to looked at a shop last night


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 30 2008, 02:00 PM~10290575
> *oh yea real good i have even went to looked at a shop last night
> *


 and ....??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 30 2008, 08:13 PM~10292794
> *and ....??
> *


to much money for as much space there is


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

hey mitch i well be sending your stuff out monday or tuesday ight


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Mar 30 2008, 09:44 PM~10293607-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up family


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hello str8 clownin family, just dropping by to show sum love. keep up the good work. Darren, you are the man.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 30 2008, 10:22 PM~10293965
> *hello str8 clownin family, just dropping by to show sum love.  keep up the good work.  Darren, you are the man.
> *


thanks bro yea we have a lot to come in the 08 and 09 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 28 2008, 09:14 PM~10279651
> *Excalabur?
> *


nope, but that guy is somebody I worked with and got him into lowrider bikes. I painted the blue orange and green bike. the paint is not great, but it was only my 2nd paint job. the first was slippin into darkness.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

me and Darren are great friends. he has shown me soooo much love. and I am always there for him. I am lux, and he is str8 clownin, but we are brothers from a notha mutha!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Mar 30 2008, 10:30 PM~10294033
> *me and Darren are great friends.  he has shown me soooo much love. and I am always there for him.  I am lux, and he is str8 clownin, but we are brothers from a notha mutha!
> *


a men to that bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Mar 30 2008, 08:55 PM~10293717
> *hey mitch i well be sending your stuff out monday or tuesday ight
> *


 ok. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 31 2008, 09:23 AM~10296758
> *wuz up family
> *


 not much. whats new back there ??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 26 2008, 08:42 PM~10263263
> *yea i did drop them off today about 5:30 i am going back tomorrow to get the tracking number
> *


???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 31 2008, 01:37 PM~10298525
> *???
> *


i have not been by there but he said you should have it thursday -friday the lastest


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Mar 31 2008, 01:34 PM~10298502
> *not much. whats new back there ??
> *


getting everything ready to send to justdeez tonight to get .cad up and sending stuff out to my engraver to get done to show off his work :biggrin: how about you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 31 2008, 02:47 PM~10298590
> *getting everything ready to send to justdeez tonight to get .cad up and sending stuff out to my engraver to get done to show off his work  :biggrin:  how about you
> *


who did you decide to use?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2008, 01:48 PM~10298593
> *who did you decide to use?
> *


a guy that is out of KY he does guns he did good work on my dads gun so i am going to have him do some parts to :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 31 2008, 02:49 PM~10298605
> *a guy that is out of KY he does guns he did good work on my dads gun so i am going to have him do some parts to  :biggrin:
> *


pricey? basic set of forks one side? price?


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 31 2008, 03:49 PM~10298605
> *a guy that is out of KY he does guns he did good work on my dads gun so i am going to have him do some parts to  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 31 2008, 02:00 PM~10298692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 31 2008, 03:07 PM~10298738
> *a little but you pay for what you get lol about $120 a set one side but if they is alot of metal it will be up to $150
> :biggrin:
> *


not bad. that about what cortez charges and we all no cortez's work


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2008, 02:23 PM~10298864
> *not bad. that about what cortez charges and we all no cortez's work
> *


 :yes: :yes: he is one of the best


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

bang bang?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 31 2008, 02:26 PM~10298886
> *bang bang?
> *


yea nd my plater is cheap though i will be doing custom parts engraved and 2 tone soon :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i just got back from my new doctors.  she wants new--updated tests done. :0 back to work on getting my bike together.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

PM SENT. :0  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Mar 31 2008, 02:43 PM~10299060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you need do to a sneak pic :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> are you ok ????
> sure. lol.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> > are you ok ????
> > sure. lol.
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

sneak peak of poor boys forks :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^ :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Mar 31 2008, 10:31 PM~10303473
> *^  :cheesy:
> *


we are not playing lol poor boys is not playing


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz sup family


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 1 2008, 08:51 AM~10305746
> *waz sup family
> *


nm getting ready to go to work damn i am glad i will not have to say that much longer i hate this job lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 1 2008, 09:22 AM~10306377
> *nm getting ready to go to work damn i am glad i will not have to say that much longer i hate this job lmfao  :biggrin:
> *


 i get paid to stay home. lol.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 1 2008, 01:14 PM~10307802
> *i get paid to stay home. lol.
> *


soon bro soon i will lmfao  i am counting the days down


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 1 2008, 12:25 PM~10307883
> *soon bro soon i will lmfao    i am counting the days down
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 1 2008, 04:59 PM~10309700
> *:thumbsup:      :biggrin:
> *


yea my gf and wife wants me to hurry up so i can hustle more :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 1 2008, 04:49 PM~10310093
> *yea my gf and wife wants me to hurry up so i can hustle more :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 1 2008, 06:02 PM~10310179
> *:biggrin:
> *


yea they know the more i am here or hustling i am making more money than i can driving :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 1 2008, 05:10 PM~10310218
> *yea they know the more i am here or hustling i am making more money than i can driving  :biggrin:
> *


 what do you drive ??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 31 2008, 02:45 PM~10298575
> *i have not been by there but he said you should have it thursday -friday the lastest
> *


who did you use....i hate missing packages.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 1 2008, 08:23 PM~10311402
> *who did you use....i hate missing packages.
> *


i think he said fed ex but they will be here THIS week


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 1 2008, 08:20 PM~10311368
> *what do you drive ??
> *


i do a bank route for 5/3 bank i pick up checks at 4 banks and bring it to the big bank and have them put in the computer :biggrin: i use my car a 98 grand prix


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 1 2008, 09:53 PM~10311677
> *i think he said fed ex but they will be here THIS week
> *


he??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 1 2008, 08:58 PM~10311756
> *he??
> *


the guy that handles all my shipping stuff me or my gf will drop the stuff off and slip with all the info on it and he ships it out  and once a month i will pay him for all the owrk he ha done normaly 300-400 worth of shipping from here


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 1 2008, 10:09 PM~10311913
> *the guy that handles all my shipping stuff me or my gf will drop the stuff off and slip with all the info on it and he ships it out    and once a month i will pay him for all the owrk he ha done normaly 300-400 worth of shipping from here
> *


no comment....


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well if i can get a hold of my boss today will be my last day :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 2 2008, 10:54 AM~10315833
> *:thumbsup:
> *


well update FRIDAY will be my last day :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

WHATZ UP STR8 CLOWN'N??? :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Apr 3 2008, 07:01 AM~10323662
> *WHATZ UP STR8 CLOWN'N??? :wave:
> *


nm just chillin how about you did you get the car?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone here is my wifes frame i just bought


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 3 2008, 01:23 PM~10326618
> *wuz up everyone here is my wifes frame i just bought
> 
> 
> ...


its tight. what parts are you puttin on it ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 3 2008, 04:01 PM~10327325
> *its tight. what parts are you puttin on it ??
> *


so crazy design that will be selling to the pubilc :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thats a nice frame, its simple and clean, same for the paint  

good luck with it D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 3 2008, 05:25 PM~10327918
> *thats a nice frame, its simple and clean, same for the paint
> 
> good luck with it D
> *


thanks bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 1 2008, 09:53 PM~10311677
> *i think he said fed ex but they will be here THIS week
> *


this weeks almost done???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2008, 07:22 PM~10328378
> *this weeks almost done???
> *


***** thats some bullshit excuses for one damn sprocket and some cyclinders.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 3 2008, 06:22 PM~10328378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IT WILL BE THERE THIS WEEK :uh: I SAID THURSDAY OR FRIDAY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

How long have you had your business cards??? Home boys barely getting paid???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2008, 07:17 PM~10328754
> *How long have you had your business cards??? Home boys barely getting paid???
> *


WELL HE WILL HAVE HI STUFF THIS WEEK :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 3 2008, 09:27 PM~10329431
> *WELL HE WILL HAVE HI STUFF THIS WEEK  :uh:
> *


great business. A++++


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 3 2008, 08:01 PM~10328654
> *IT WILL BE THERE THIS WEEK  :uh: I SAID THURSDAY OR FRIDAY
> *


 hno: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2008, 08:45 PM~10329586
> *hno:  :cheesy:
> *


like i saod i was sorry for teh delay but the cylinders,brackets,hoses,fitting and sprocket will be there :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 3 2008, 10:18 PM~10329878
> *like i saod i was sorry for teh delay but the cylinders,brackets,hoses,fitting and sprocket will be there :biggrin:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2008, 11:12 PM~10330507
> *:tongue:
> *


nut swaingan :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

damn someone is starting to look like tonyo buying all kind of bikes lol nice frame its about time u came up on some west coast flavor


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

What up D, hey homie , you want me to post more pics of the frame ????


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 3 2008, 01:23 PM~10326618
> *wuz up everyone here is my wifes frame i just bought
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

to bad u or any of your ladys arent mexican wot ya gonna do bout the mural just kidding lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Apr 2 2008, 10:25 PM~10322363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Apr 4 2008, 08:12 AM~10332723-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my wife is part mexican her dad is mexican  an dthats who is going to


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

the poor boys

the poor boyz

Posts: 248
Joined: Nov 2007
From: the 707
Car Club: KUSTOMBUILDERS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:0 

--------------------



Our lasercutting myspace page.
http://www.myspace.com/down_low_kustomz

DISTINGUISHED:standing above others in character or attainment or reputation.
set apart from other such things.Fine, with distinctive character, elegance and refinement.
[email protected]


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 12:40 PM~10334750
> *:0
> 
> --------------------
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 12:42 PM~10334768
> *:uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 11:34 AM~10334707
> *the poor boys
> 
> the poor boyz
> ...


 your table is almost done. i just need a couple more pallets to finish it. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 4 2008, 01:58 PM~10335381
> *your table is almost done. i just need a couple more pallets to finish it.  :biggrin:
> *


hey family how is life today :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 01:15 PM~10335570
> *hey family how is life today :biggrin:
> *


 its all good. just trying to get done with my bike. but i have been on here to much. lol.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i have a tony JR on had :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 01:42 PM~10335227
> *TRIPLE CHROME PLATED cant cover shitty cutting. :uh:
> but you do you thing.it seems like to need the business more than us.
> *


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

d i wouldnt laugh dude ur dealing with someone who does cutting for a living you just started dealing with cutting dats like me laughing in linvilles face and telling him he aint got shit on building bikes like me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 02:35 PM~10335766
> *d i wouldnt laugh dude ur dealing with someone who does cutting for a living you just started dealing with cutting dats like me laughing in linvilles face and telling him he aint got shit on building bikes like me
> *


lmfao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 03:39 PM~10335794
> *lmfao
> *


damn you pissed off one of your cutters. what did you do to them?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 02:42 PM~10335814
> *damn you pissed off one of your cutters. what did you do to them?
> *


no sorry he has not cut for me for a couple week i only have one cutter now :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 03:46 PM~10335848
> *no sorry he has not cut for me for a couple week i only have one cutter now  :biggrin:
> *


So what happen?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 02:50 PM~10335874
> *So what happen?
> *


i got hooked up with a new guy that ownes his machines and he shipps out for me and fast turn around just ask nellynell he ordered his part on friday and friday night it was on his way :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 03:53 PM~10335904
> *i got hooked up with a new guy that ownes his machines and he shipps out for me and fast turn around just ask nellynell he ordered his part on friday and friday night it was on his way :biggrin:
> *


so your sayin there mad cus you got another guy to cut for you?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 02:54 PM~10335921
> *so your sayin there mad cus you got another guy to cut for you?
> *


i really could carless homie i asked for my .cad for the plaque i payed for and sence they been doing a tony O so it make there business look bad i just doing what i do


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 01:53 PM~10335904
> *i got hooked up with a new guy that ownes his machines and he shipps out for me and fast turn around just ask nellynell he ordered his part on friday and friday night it was on his way :biggrin:
> *


so wot your saying is you dont own your machine like u said before so pretty much your in the same boat you where with kustombuilder cause they got there own machine too lmfao


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 01:56 PM~10335934
> *i really could carless  homie i asked for my .cad for the plaque i payed for and sence they been doing a tony O  so it make there business look bad i just doing what i do
> *


and also if im not mistakin isnt kustom builder the guy you told me and tony to go with since tony's cutter was giving us problems damn dude your just contradicting yourself left and right


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 03:56 PM~10335934
> *i really could carless  homie i asked for my .cad for the plaque i payed for and sence they been doing a tony O  so it make there business look bad i just doing what i do
> *


so your saying since you got another cutter they are mad cus they lost your business?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 02:57 PM~10335939
> *so wot your saying is you dont own your machine like u said before so pretty much your in the same boat you where with kustombuilder cause they got there own machine too lmfao
> *


lmfao look when i said it lmfao APRIL 1st homie the guy i have doing my cutting does OWN his own machine not 1 but 3 and he is top notch  looks at this feed back step the fuck off

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=400870


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 02:58 PM~10335951
> *and also if im not mistakin isnt kustom builder the guy you told me and tony to go with since tony's cutter was giving us problems damn dude your just contradicting yourself left and right
> *


nope i gave the offer to roll with us me and my cutter


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 02:00 PM~10335963
> *lmfao look when i said it lmfao APRIL 1st homie the guy i have doing my cutting does OWN his own machine not 1 but 3 and he is top notch   looks at this feed back step the fuck off
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=400870
> *


nelly nell aint nobody he from bay area lol just kidding nelly but why u getting mad u told us today u own your own machine april fools was on the first not now we just wanna know the truth thats all i could really care less dude your work aint important to me or anyone else niether but im just wondering how you can try and tell me or anyone else in here that u own your machine i dont have one yet i was kiding as everyone knew but what if the guy your dealing with smells your kaka and says fuk dis im done with wicked and then calls up tony wot are u gonna tell us then that u still own your machine


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn homie is business so slow for you guys that you have to spend all your time on my nuts :uh: 

4 Members: STR8_CLOWN'N, The ZONE, *RO-BC, kustombuilder*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao: I was rolling when I saw this


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Look the only reason we are bothered is the way you came at us for the cad.from what danny told me.you payed for the designing.not for the cad.if you wanted the cad.you should have said so from the begining.i told you a long time ago to be straight with me for this same reason.you just came out and said.i need that cad.A simple can i get that cad PLEASE would have made a huge diffrence.but let me get danny in here to clear this up.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 02:01 PM~10335975
> *nope i gave the offer to roll with us me and my cutter
> *


no in your words this is what u told me u said hey taco i got a guy who can cut for u and he cuts for me too hes good and he dont bullshit with anyone then i said well how is that gonna work if two diffrent competing companies use the same cutter u told me know body has to know man on what we do thats what ya told me so right there tells me that your being hella shady with people thats why i didnt jump on your offer thats why we waitied to see how things would go with you and kustom before we got in on it with him


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 03:04 PM~10335995
> *nelly nell aint nobody he from bay area lol just kidding nelly but why u getting mad u told us today u own your own machine april fools was on the first not now we just wanna know the truth thats all i could really care less dude your work aint important to me or anyone else niether but im just wondering how you can try and tell me or anyone else in here that u own your machine i dont have one yet i was kiding as everyone knew but what if the guy your dealing with smells your kaka and says fuk dis im done with wicked and then calls up tony wot are u gonna tell us then that u still own your machine
> *


man you sound like a broken fucken record why you care if you are NEVER going to order shit from me lmfao you and your homies are a joke i am not saying no names but thats why some TX boys came to WICKED for parts :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 03:07 PM~10336019
> *no in your words this is what u told me u said hey taco i got a guy who can cut for u and he cuts for me too hes good and he dont bullshit with anyone then i said well how is that gonna work if two diffrent competing companies use the same cutter u told me know body has to know man on what we do thats what ya told me so right there tells me that your being hella shady with people thats why i didnt jump on your offer thats why we waitied to see how things would go with you and kustom before we got in on it with him
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 03:07 PM~10336029
> *man you sound like a broken fucken record why you care if you are NEVER going to order shit from me lmfao you and your homies are a joke i am not saying no names but thats why some TX boys came to WICKED for parts :uh:
> *


i dont know but some wicked people come to me for parts. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 02:04 PM~10335996
> *damn homie is business so slow for you guys that you have to spend all your time on my nuts  :uh:
> 
> 4 Members: STR8_CLOWN'N, The ZONE, RO-BC, kustombuilder
> *


dog u act like your buisness is popping 24 hours a day u act like u cutting left and right plating left and right but still driving a pontiac come on D be real homie ur not that busy yourself homie if you was u wouldnt be on layitlow all day long lol hell i aint gonna lie we dont get busy all day long how hard is it to cad and send to get cut damn dude your not running a fortune 500 company we just want the truth


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 03:06 PM~10336017
> *Look the only reason we are bothered is the way you came at us for the cad.from what danny told me.you payed for the designing.not for the cad.if you wanted the cad.you should have said so from the begining.i told you a long time ago to be straight with me for this same reason.you just came out and said.i need that cad.A simple can i get that cad PLEASE would have made a huge diffrence.but let me get danny in here to clear this up.
> *


do that is the dumbest shit i have ever heard i payed him for a .CAD so i coule have you cut normally i get every .cad and i send it but he said he would send so fuck that :angry: you all can step the fuck off and go make all the signs up you want and i will keep making money


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 04:07 PM~10336029
> *man you sound like a broken fucken record why you care if you are NEVER going to order shit from me lmfao you and your homies are a joke i am not saying no names but thats why some TX boys came to WICKED for parts :uh:
> *


dont put his/her name in there. you will definetly loose his/her buiness


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

all im saying is we all bullshit and act dumb.but a simple please and thank you goes a long way.we take pride in our work and it shows.but we dont need to have our ego stroked and to look above everybody else.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 03:09 PM~10336044
> *dog u act like your buisness is popping 24 hours a day u act like u cutting left and right plating left and right but still driving a pontiac come on D be real homie ur not that busy yourself homie if you was u wouldnt be on layitlow all day long lol hell i aint gonna lie we dont get busy all day long how hard is it to cad and send to get cut damn dude your not running a fortune 500 company  we just want the truth
> *


dude number one i only show you want i want you to know :biggrin: and yes wicked is doing good cause i quit my job to run it and listen to cry baby bitch all day like you all


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

How do you own a custom metal cutting compay mostly for lowriders and not know shit about lowriders???


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 4 2008, 03:10 PM~10336053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 03:11 PM~10336058
> *all im saying is we all bullshit and act dumb.but a simple please and thank you goes a long way.we take pride in our work and it shows.but we dont need to have our ego stroked and to look above everybody else.
> *


dude this is the laser cutting parts business not the fame game i said that you did real good work i have never knocked your work have i ??????? no but you knocked my work hmmmm i even said you made my business look good right??????? :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 4 2008, 03:10 PM~10336053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what don't i know bitch i think it is funny how everyone trying to make me look bad but all you doing is making your selfs lok liek ass's


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 04:16 PM~10336098
> *hey did i say any names hmmm
> what don't i know bitch i think it is funny how everyone trying to make me look bad but all you doing is making your selfs lok liek ass's
> *


man your a joke. ***** you had a topic in another part of the forum asking is all G BODIES have the same size door. WTF. and you asked a stupid question about switching frames and running for BOTY. again WTF???


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*every person in here talking shit besides kb has never bought shit from me or will ever i asked to help out TNT when there cutter flaked on them cause my homie ownes his own machines so i get stuff done at a good price and now look i get kicked in the head for it * :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 03:18 PM~10336117
> *man your a joke. ***** you had a topic in another part of the forum asking is all G BODIES have the same size door. WTF. and you asked a stupid question about switching frames and running for BOTY. again WTF???
> *


i needed to know what doors flipped out with acutty and sence you like to be all up on my nuts what teh fuck does that have to do with lowriding ?????? :uh: i think it is funny how you think you are so much lowriding so lowriding is shit talking and running people down hmmm


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=343823&hl=
wtf???
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=345094&hl=
wtfx2???


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

look d we dont make ourselves look bad u take care of that all da time by contradicting yourself u quit your job to do a lasercutting buisness for lowrider bikes and mabey for club plaques dats a stupid move dude especially since u dont own your own machine meaning key in your hand and the shit is running your electricity bill. i know u aint makin more then plaqueworkz is so ur not doing that much with plaques. as for bike yeah u might have locals buying from u dude but your not pulling in that much money like u say ur crazy if u think we believe u on that your not makin dat much on regular parts either cause bones and lovelys got that on lock too so seriously dude besides pimpin chicks and selling dope your not the all time lowrider bike entrepenuer(spell check) like u say u are your. we was just asking questions people have the right to know am i right or wrong im happy some of the tx boys went to you mabey your work will finally be seen where it counts but hey we already been there done that while ur stuck in bum fukt evansville homie so dont get nasty with me cause imma spit that fire all day long


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 03:23 PM~10336146
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=343823&hl=
> wtf???
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=345094&hl=
> ...


and there is teh proof nugga you on my nuts more than my wife and gf are lmfao


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 02:22 PM~10336141
> *i needed to know what doors flipped out with acutty and sence you like to be all up on my nuts what teh fuck does that have to do with lowriding ??????  :uh:  i think it is funny how you think you are so much lowriding so lowriding is shit talking and running people down hmmm
> *


so lowriding is lieing to the gente hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
and be a snake too huh


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 02:25 PM~10336159
> *and there is teh proof nugga you on my nuts more than my wife and gf are lmfao
> *


please d dont bring them into it homie please


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 03:23 PM~10336149
> *look d we dont make ourselves look bad u take care of that all da time by contradicting yourself u quit your job to do a lasercutting buisness for lowrider bikes and mabey for club plaques dats a stupid move dude especially since u dont own your own machine meaning key in your hand and the shit is running your electricity bill. i know u aint makin more then plaqueworkz is so ur not doing that much with plaques. as for bike yeah u might have locals buying from u dude but your not pulling in that much money like u say ur crazy if u think we believe u on that your not makin dat much on regular parts either cause bones and lovelys got that on lock too so seriously dude besides pimpin chicks and selling dope your not the all time lowrider bike entrepenuer(spell check) like u say u are your. we was just asking questions people have the right to know am i right or wrong im happy some of the tx boys went to you mabey your work will finally be seen where it counts but hey we already been there done that while ur stuck in bum fukt evansville homie so dont get nasty with me cause imma spit that fire all day long
> *


dude i do more than laser cutting homie like i said my whole life is not on the net so thanks for the words but realy it is funny how everyone thinks they know what i make and how much i make only one knows that is ME bro thats how i can sell parts so low and can let homies sale shit and they make money too just liek mr.559 and yes business is that good i do a lot of work for guys and you will never here me say i did that thats WICKED parts on that cause i am in teh laser cuting business not the fame game and if you was spiting fire all day how you spent most the day in my CLUB topic shit talking


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 03:25 PM~10336160
> *so lowriding is lieing to the gente hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> and be a snake too huh
> *


lieing to you i could careless what you think bitch get taht in your head so go on to teh TNT topic and make fun of me and i will be here makeing orders lmfao


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 02:20 PM~10336131
> *every person in here talking shit besides kb has never bought shit from me or will ever i asked to help out TNT when there cutter flaked on them cause my homie ownes his own machines so i get stuff done at a good price and now look i get kicked in the head for it  :uh:
> *


no dude u wanted us to join u when u was going thru kustom builder not this new guy your dealing with dont get it twisted homie we aint kickin u in the head your doing it yourself like weeman does


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 02:31 PM~10336191
> *lieing to you i could careless what you think bitch get taht in your head so go on to teh TNT topic and make fun of me and i will be here makeing orders lmfao
> *


ok dude now its war i told u i was just askin a question not to get all butt hurt but fuk u and ur gay ass shit dont even try calling me this time to squash shit homie believe me if i get a chance to fly out to gay ass ******* country evansville to straighten your ****** ass i will and to slap some meet of them busted hynas of yours fuk u D u had to call me a bitch for no reason we was all just asking questions we all had a right to know so now u wanna get nassty game on bitch you just dont learn do u


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 29 2008, 09:49 PM~10286288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC+Apr 4 2008, 03:33 PM~10336203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 04:36 PM~10336217
> *ok dude now its war i told u i was just askin a question not to get all butt hurt but fuk u and ur gay ass shit dont even try calling me this time to squash shit homie believe me if i get a chance to fly out to gay ass ******* country evansville to straighten your ****** ass i will and to slap some meet of them busted hynas of yours fuk u D u had to call me a bitch for no reason we was all just asking questions we all had a right to know so now u wanna get nassty game on bitch you just dont learn do u
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats fucked up. lmao


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 03:36 PM~10336217
> *ok dude now its war i told u i was just askin a question not to get all butt hurt but fuk u and ur gay ass shit dont even try calling me this time to squash shit homie believe me if i get a chance to fly out to gay ass ******* country evansville to straighten your ****** ass i will and to slap some meet of them busted hynas of yours fuk u D u had to call me a bitch for no reason we was all just asking questions we all had a right to know so now u wanna get nassty game on bitch you just dont learn do u
> *


just forget it bro.it aint worth it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 04:44 PM~10336264
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> thats fucked up. lmao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 05:48 PM~10336293
> *just forget it bro.it aint worth it.
> *


if you think about the dramatic irony that takes place here, its completely worth it, sometimes its too epic not to watch


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 4 2008, 03:50 PM~10336312
> *if you think about the dramatic irony that takes place here, its completely worth it, sometimes its too epic not to watch
> *


true huh. :0 
ok taco.if you do go down there i want to see pics. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

dont u listen dude i said dont call me man fuk u you fukt up again keep doing your fukt up shit its wotever you'll see who is who in this game congrats to u and your weak ass shit we must of given u 100 customers today huh wotever eat a dick and have a nice day thank god for caller id


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 4 2008, 04:50 PM~10336312
> *if you think about the dramatic irony that takes place here, its completely worth it, sometimes its too epic not to watch
> *


if i may cut in....

D can you get back with me on our issue...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 03:51 PM~10336327
> *dont u listen dude i said dont call me man fuk u you fukt up again keep doing your fukt up shit its wotever you'll see who is who in this game congrats to u and your weak ass shit we must of given u 100 customers today huh wotever eat a dick and have a nice day thank god for caller id
> *


dam bro you are pissed.mispelled words and shit.now thats when you know somebody is pissed.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 03:53 PM~10336347
> *if i may cut in....
> 
> D can you get back with me on our issue...
> *


PME SENT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just cus Im an ass









http://www.layitlow.com/forums/sponsor/18.gif


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 03:51 PM~10336327
> *dont u listen dude i said dont call me man fuk u you fukt up again keep doing your fukt up shit its wotever you'll see who is who in this game congrats to u and your weak ass shit we must of given u 100 customers today huh wotever eat a dick and have a nice day thank god for caller id
> *


LMFAO DUDE YOUA RE GETTING FUNNER BY THE MIN :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 05:54 PM~10336355
> *just cus Im an ass
> 
> 
> ...


there it is :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: get all the hookups at nybonecollectors.com!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 03:54 PM~10336355
> *just cus Im an ass
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

DAMN THIS IS FUNNY HOW YOU GUY COME IN MY CLUB TOPIC TO TALK SHIT AND TACO DON'T GET BUT HURT CAUSE OF A WORD IF IT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER I AM SORRY FOR CALLING YOU A BITCH LMFAO


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: _*kustombuilder*_, juangotti, STR8_CLOWN'N, _*tatt2danny*_, AMB1800, brownlife1904

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn this aint even got shit to do with me. I want to say that I apologize for disrespecting your company. I apologize for all the slander and childisgh ethuging I put in this thread.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 03:57 PM~10336389
> *DAMN THIS IS FUNNY HOW YOU GUY COME IN MY CLUB TOPIC TO TALK SHIT AND TACO DON'T GET BUT HURT CAUSE OF A WORD IF IT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER I AM SORRY FOR CALLING YOU A BITCH LMFAO
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 04:54 PM~10336354
> *PME SENT
> *


pm sent :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 03:58 PM~10336392
> *Damn this aint even got shit to do with me. I want to say that I apologize for disrespecting your company. I apologize for all the slander and childisgh ethuging I put in this thread.
> *


dont lie. :angry: you enjoyed every min. :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 02:55 PM~10336363
> *LMFAO DUDE YOUA RE GETTING FUNNER BY THE MIN  :biggrin:
> *


how am i funny dude are u gonna lie and say u didnt try calling me right now cause ya did im not gonna waste my time with you on the phone no more your lucky your getting my time on layitlow damn ur lucky i dont got 15,000 bucks to shell out right now cause i was seriously on the line with wee mans agent tryin to get him to do a flyer for us directed at u kicking yourself in the head i put that on my kids i was on the other line with that fool when u called


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 02:57 PM~10336389
> *DAMN THIS IS FUNNY HOW YOU GUY COME IN MY CLUB TOPIC TO TALK SHIT AND TACO DON'T GET BUT HURT CAUSE OF A WORD IF IT MAKES YOU FEEL BETTER I AM SORRY FOR CALLING YOU A BITCH LMFAO
> *


well im not sorry for saying imma slap some meat of your two hynas back tities


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 04:02 PM~10336433
> *well im not sorry for saying imma slap some meat of your two hynas back tities
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 05:02 PM~10336433
> *well im not sorry for saying imma slap some meat of your two hynas back tities
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
busted hoes. lmao you a clown


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 04:00 PM~10336415
> *how am i funny dude are u gonna lie and say u didnt try calling me right now cause ya did im not gonna waste my time with you on the phone no more your lucky your getting my time on layitlow damn ur lucky i dont got 15,000 bucks to shell out right now cause i was seriously on the line with wee mans agent tryin to get him to do a flyer for us directed at u kicking yourself in the head i put that on my kids i was on the other line with that fool when u called
> *


yea i called you to tell you sorry on the phone my typing it but you gettng all pissest off on nothing bro go smoke a joint and chill


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

any second now you gonna see one of them get on layitlow saying fuk u this and that womp womp womp


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 04:02 PM~10336433
> *well im not sorry for saying imma slap some meat of your two hynas back tities
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 05:04 PM~10336462
> *any second now you gonna see one of them get on layitlow saying fuk u this and that womp womp womp
> *


ahahahahahahaha


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

dis wot im pullin ***** americas most hated couple doin da damn thang


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

true g's


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 04:05 PM~10336470
> *dis wot im pullin ***** americas most hated couple doin da damn thang
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

sucks for your members to have a fukt up gay minded wanna be black guy who thinks he can pimp as there so called FAMILY leader homie ya dont even know what a real family is like homboy dats why u stay your ass on the other side of street cause fools like u get weeded out really fast homie have a nice day and to your members sorry yall had to read the truth bout your fukt up leader and his fukt up operations fool will scam u one way or another


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 04:09 PM~10336499
> *sucks for your members to have a fukt up gay minded wanna be black guy who thinks he can pimp as there so called FAMILY leader homie ya dont even know what a real family is like homboy dats why u stay your ass on the other side of street cause fools like u get weeded out really fast homie have a nice day and to your members sorry yall had to read the truth bout your fukt up leader and his fukt up operations fool will scam u one way or another
> *


truth everyone see you for who you are a joke taco so keep on i mad emy point and i am out


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

still a bad ass plaque?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 04:54 PM~10336354
> *PME SENT
> *


preciate it! thank you!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 04:15 PM~10336529
> *preciate it! thank you!
> *


no big deal pro :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

WHO OPENED THE CAN OF WORMS?????????? :biggrin: 

i don't know what everybodys fucking problem is here with D. my problem is i was payed for my time to do some artwork. anybody that is in this type of business knows you don't recieve the files for the art work!!!! that becomes property of the designer/company doing the business. so for somebody to come at me and basicly disrespect me and my knowledge of the business was just a slap in the face. i don't care who gets pist off or anything but this is the truth. so now that cleared the story from my end., everybody else can clear their own shit! it was all fun and games i wasn't trying to put people on blast but i don't have a problem doing it either!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 04:20 PM~10336555
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHO OPENED THE CAN OF WORMS?????????? :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 05:20 PM~10336555
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHO OPENED THE CAN OF WORMS?????????? :biggrin:
> ...


*if they commision you for work then the design does belong to them! 

i wont look it up, but you can...key word trade mark*:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 04:20 PM~10336555
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> WHO OPENED THE CAN OF WORMS?????????? :biggrin:
> ...


dude just liek when i pay justdeez he give me and cad and my new .cad guy i get the file from him


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 04:23 PM~10336581
> *dude just liek when i pay justdeez he give me and  cad and my new .cad guy i get the file from him
> *


like i told you.a simple please would have made all the diffrence.but your words were.hey.i need the cad.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 05:23 PM~10336576
> *if they commision you for work then the design does belong to them!
> 
> i wont look it up, but you can...key word trade mark:0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 03:23 PM~10336581
> *dude just liek when i pay justdeez he give me and  cad and my new .cad guy i get the file from him
> *


thats not my problem i don't give my hard work out because they think they own it. i gave you that shit to be done with it. that will never happen again! if i created it then its mine, thats it. people pay me to design a logo,plaque charms whatever but never have them ask for the cads to have somebody else do the work. thats just bad business. oh well live and learn my hands are washed from helping fellow "business men" out.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 05:23 PM~10336576
> *if they commision you for work then the design does belong to them!
> 
> i wont look it up, but you can...key word trade mark:0
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 03:23 PM~10336576
> *if they commision you for work then the design does belong to them!
> 
> i wont look it up, but you can...key word trade mark:0
> *


who the fuck had a trade mark?????????? the shit he asked for is something i created from scratch so what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 05:31 PM~10336633
> *thats not my problem i don't give my hard work out because they think they own it. i gave you that shit to be done with it. that  will never happen again! if i created it then its mine, thats it. people pay me to design  a logo,plaque charms whatever but never have them ask for the cads to have somebody else do the work. thats just bad business. oh well live and learn my hands are washed from helping fellow "business men" out.
> *


you got paid to be an artist! know how many peeps chit i would own for coming a me with work....silliness!

i dont believe in working for free...stating that you get paid for it!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 04:26 PM~10336602
> *like i told you.a simple please would have made all the diffrence.but your words were.hey.i need the cad.
> *


i am sorry i did not say please


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 05:31 PM~10336633
> *thats not my problem i don't give my hard work out because they think they own it. i gave you that shit to be done with it. that  will never happen again! if i created it then its mine, thats it. people pay me to design  a logo,plaque charms whatever but never have them ask for the cads to have somebody else do the work. thats just bad business. oh well live and learn my hands are washed from helping fellow "business men" out.
> *


you got paid to be an artist! know how many peeps chit i would own for coming a me with work....silliness!

i dont believe in working for free...stating that you get paid for it!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 05:32 PM~10336643
> *who the fuck had a trade mark?????????? the shit he asked for is something i created from scratch so what the fuck are you talking about?
> *


i know nothing i just design for a living.... key word not technical term.just for reference


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 03:34 PM~10336657
> *you got paid to be an artist!  know how many peeps chit i would own for coming a me with work....silliness!
> 
> i dont believe in working for free...stating that you get paid for it!
> *


you want what is silly, you butting your nose into our disagrement. so off with you silly man  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 04:32 PM~10336643
> *who the fuck had a trade mark?????????? the shit he asked for is something i created from scratch so what the fuck are you talking about?
> *


i ask for a .cad did i did i not you have to design to do .cad work right you are the only person i kow that does that :uh: thats liek say i will cut your parts but the design is mine no it is my customers design and they pay me and other to have it cut :uh:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 03:36 PM~10336667
> *i know nothing i just design for a living.... key word not technical term.just for reference
> *


well guess hat so do I. a am a graphic designer by trade. so your point is????


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 04:38 PM~10336676
> *you want what is silly, you butting your nose into our disagrement. so off with you silly man   :biggrin:
> *


x2.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 05:38 PM~10336676
> *you want what is silly, you butting your nose into our disagrement. so off with you silly man   :biggrin:
> *


got to lay the fact down...hehhehehehe

mediator :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 04:39 PM~10336682
> *well guess hat so do I. a am a graphic designer by trade. so your point is????
> *


ok then you know whne a customer ask for a .cad file them it is theres right i have never heard of bs of not giving the file to the guy that payed for it


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 03:39 PM~10336679
> *i ask for a .cad did i did i not you have to design to do .cad work right you are the only person i kow that does that  :uh:  thats liek say i will cut your parts but the design is mine no it is my customers design and they pay me and other to have it cut  :uh:
> *


no, no, no, they paid us to design and cut plaques out for them they did not pay for the cad files. we need them for future cutting.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 04:40 PM~10336691
> *got to lay the fact down...hehhehehehe
> 
> mediator :biggrin:
> ...


so you dont want the pendant that you wanted from us? :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Apr 4 2008, 04:41 PM~10336698
> *no, no, no, they paid us to design and cut plaques out for them they did not pay for the cad files. we need them for future cutting.
> *


no no no i went to you and payed you for teh .cad file and you sent that to teh cutter and then i payed him for the cuting and plating :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

for future reference....if someone comissions you for art work file etc....

you do not own it.... you are working for them in designing a peice for them.... if they take that art and trademark it for what ever reason they own it not the artist!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 05:43 PM~10336717
> *for future reference....if someone comissions you for art work file etc....
> 
> you do not own it.... you are working for them in designing a peice for them....  if they take that art and trademark it for what ever reason they own it not the artist!
> *


thats what I though???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 05:43 PM~10336710
> *so you dont want the pendant that you wanted from us? :uh:
> *


no setup fees remember

i got bones on it....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 04:43 PM~10336717
> *for future reference....if someone comissions you for art work file etc....
> 
> you do not own it.... you are working for them in designing a peice for them....  if they take that art and trademark it for what ever reason they own it not the artist!
> *


thank you


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 06:45 PM~10336732
> *i got bones on it....
> *


thats where its at right there


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 05:46 PM~10336738
> *thank you
> *


if you a cad designer and thats what you do...then you get paid for that unless cluased " specific notions!"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cutting metal. 


Serious business.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 04:45 PM~10336732
> *no setup fees remember
> 
> i got bones on it....
> *


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 4 2008, 05:47 PM~10336746
> *thats where its at right there
> *


no set up fees!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 05:49 PM~10336759
> *:uh:
> *


if i need a cad i know where not to go...cuase i wont get the file...  

cant have someone owning my trademark logo that i designed....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

For the last time. :uh: 
tatt2danny and i can care less about the cad.its not about the cad.its how he asked for the cad.all this stupid shit about who owns the cad doesnt mean shit to us.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

for real


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 05:51 PM~10336775
> *For the last time. :uh:
> tatt2danny and i can care less about the cad.its not about the cad.its how he asked for the cad.all this stupid shit about who owns the cad doesnt mean shit to us.
> *


not about D homie.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 05:51 PM~10336775
> *For the last time. :uh:
> tatt2danny and i can care less about the cad.its not about the cad.its how he asked for the cad.all this stupid shit about who owns the cad doesnt mean shit to us.
> *


i do know what you mean....ican be kinda rude to my peeps and not even know i offended somebody!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 04:51 PM~10336775
> *For the last time. :uh:
> tatt2danny and i can care less about the cad.its not about the cad.its how he asked for the cad.all this stupid shit about who owns the cad doesnt mean shit to us.
> *


damn you act like i said give me the FUCKING .cad i just said i need that .cad :uh:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

omg yall ****** act like u own a multi billion dollar design like nike big fuking deal if u get the cad or not and i know kustombuilder can care less if you own it or not who cares its a simple drawing not like he gonna make money of it god yall are dumb especially u whiteboy D u act like u know so much about a buisness u dont even know how to turn the damn machine on


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

fuk dat dont give him da cad bro if i was u just to piss him off make a bunch of those parts and sell them to me simple as dat just to make everyone mad


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 03:51 PM~10336769
> *if i need a cad i know where not to go...cuase i wont get the file...
> 
> cant have someone owning my trademark logo that i designed....
> *


thats fine, i won't lose sleep over your logo anyways go for it. you are taking things way out of praportion. you guys think what you want but i know the reason and i already stated that for you guys. you guys are all abunch of little cry babies over a stupid cad file. if he is so good he would be able to make a cad file in a few minutes with the design proof i sent him to get aproved right.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 04:54 PM~10336797
> *omg yall ****** act like u own a multi billion dollar design like nike big fuking deal if u get the cad or not and i know kustombuilder can care less if you own it or not who cares its a simple drawing not like he gonna make money of it god yall are dumb especially u whiteboy D u act like u know so much about a buisness u dont even know how to turn the damn machine on
> *


are you still but hurt over me calling you a bitch i SORRY and PLEASE for give me


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy: good luck with yalls ventures!

hope yall can still work together and type friendly


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 04:56 PM~10336817
> *are you still but hurt over me calling you a bitch i SORRY and PLEASE for give me
> *


fuck it taco.at least he said he was sorry.

but raising up and acting all huffy and puffy with the wrong dude will get you killed in my hood.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 05:00 PM~10336852
> *fuck it taco.at least he said he was sorry.
> 
> but raising up and acting all huffy and puffy with the wrong dude will get you killed in my hood.
> *


lol


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 06:00 PM~10336852
> *fuck it taco.at least he said he was sorry.
> 
> but raising up and acting all huffy and puffy with the wrong dude will get you killed in my hood.
> *


gangsta!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 05:03 PM~10336878
> *gangsta!!!
> *


  

<----From: (CPT) City of Compton,CA


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 06:04 PM~10336892
> *
> 
> <----From: (CPT) City of Compton,CA
> *


tell snoop and dre whats up! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 4 2008, 06:09 PM~10336940
> *tell snoop and dre whats up! :biggrin:
> *


snoops from LBC newb


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 05:04 PM~10336892
> *
> 
> <----From: (CPT) City of Compton,CA
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2008, 06:10 PM~10336946
> *snoops from LBC newb
> *


west coast owned...hahha


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 4 2008, 05:12 PM~10336954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even they are scared to come around.


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 04:00 PM~10336852
> *fuck it taco.at least he said he was sorry.
> 
> but raising up and acting all huffy and puffy with the wrong dude will get you killed in my hood.
> *


its da lac of respect this dude has regardless if its saying the word please or thank u or calling someone a bitch but u are right homie out in this neck of the woods its not taken lightly


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Apr 4 2008, 05:18 PM~10336986
> *its da lac of respect this dude has regardless if its saying the word please or thank u or calling someone a bitch but u are right homie out in this neck of the woods its not taken lightly
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*bitch ass cry baby * 


lmfao


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

there is always that saying.
you dont have to like me.
you dont have to talk to me.

but dont raise up on me.
i will have 10 fools behind me 
kicking in your door to beat you down.  

i think that was shakespere or something.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 05:22 PM~10337004
> *there is always that saying.
> you dont have to like me.
> you dont have to talk to me.
> ...


or maybe i made that up. :0 
taco.can we put that in the next song? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 05:22 PM~10337004
> *there is always that saying.
> you dont have to like me.
> you dont have to talk to me.
> ...


i do not need 10 people behind me :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 05:23 PM~10337014
> *i do not need 10 people behind me  :uh:
> *


you will if we show up.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 05:24 PM~10337021
> *you will if we show up.
> *


nah homie you got me twisted i am not scared of one or 10 men


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 4 2008, 05:26 PM~10337032
> *nah homie you got me twisted i am not scared of one or 10 men
> *


ok ok.it was all jokes.we said what we had to say.we out.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 05:27 PM~10337036
> *ok ok.it was all jokes.we said what we had to say.we out.
> *


lmfao yea ok homie peace out THANK YOU and PLEASE come again


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 4 2008, 04:00 PM~10336852
> *fuck it taco.at least he said he was sorry.
> 
> but raising up and acting all huffy and puffy with the wrong dude will get you killed in my hood.
> *


SERIO SHIT RIGHT HERE


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 5 2008, 07:30 AM~10340860
> *:wave:
> *


wuz up family


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 5 2008, 08:38 AM~10341371
> *wuz up family
> *


 you doing those grips today ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea and some other stuff just to show off what i can do


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 5 2008, 09:06 AM~10341518
> *yea and some other stuff just to show off what i can do
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 5 2008, 10:11 AM~10341556
> *:thumbsup:
> *


yea i think i am going to go pick up some emblem so i can do them too :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was some great reading material... :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 5 2008, 10:32 AM~10341670
> *Damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was some great reading material... :roflmao:
> *


yea i know i was rolling all day :biggrin:


----------



## SamLow (Nov 12, 2002)

Whats Up,

NM Chapter hit me up or look me up on my space as [email protected]


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SamLow_@Apr 5 2008, 09:52 AM~10341826
> *Whats Up,
> 
> NM Chapter hit me up or look me up on my space as [email protected]
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SamLow_@Apr 5 2008, 11:52 AM~10341826
> *Whats Up,
> 
> NM Chapter hit me up or look me up on my space as [email protected]
> *


there is no nm chap anymore.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2008, 06:38 PM~10343810
> *there is no nm chap anymore.
> *


 :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea the nm chapter left us but we opened a columbus,IN chapter


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

welcome to the family. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 5 2008, 08:32 PM~10344126
> *welcome to the family.  :biggrin:
> *


yea his name is LowandBeyond on here pm me and say hi and tell him who you are he has 2 cars


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 5 2008, 08:32 PM~10344126
> *welcome to the family.  :biggrin:
> *


hey bro look at this :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 5 2008, 08:05 PM~10344359
> *hey bro look at this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks sick foo


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 5 2008, 09:39 PM~10344590
> *looks sick foo
> *


thanks bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 5 2008, 08:05 PM~10344359
> *hey bro look at this  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 looking good d. looks just like mine. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 5 2008, 09:49 PM~10344652
> *looking good d. looks just like mine.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: yea someone can have this one for $50 shipped


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

gold twisted hand grips


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

i got nothing but love for ever one in the STR8_CLOWN'N family and thats 4 life


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 5 2008, 11:27 PM~10345302
> *i got nothing but love for ever one in the STR8_CLOWN'N family and thats 4 life
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 5 2008, 10:27 PM~10345302
> *i got nothing but love for ever one in the STR8_CLOWN'N family and thats 4 life
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 5 2008, 09:53 PM~10345020
> *gold twisted hand grips
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THESE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 5 2008, 11:38 PM~10345364
> *HOW MUCH FOR ONE OF THESE
> *


for a pair or just 1 lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

FOR A PAIR HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 5 2008, 11:47 PM~10345421
> *FOR A PAIR HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


i am waiting for on guy to hit me up if he does not i will pm you a price :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

clear coat homie


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

blah


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

we are off to see the wizard.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas+Apr 6 2008, 05:24 AM~10346254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell i said hi :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Apr 5 2008, 07:01 PM~10343945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




glad to be down.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2008, 09:10 PM~10350728
> *glad to be down.
> *


damn took you a min but you found your way here lol :biggrin:


----------



## LivinLegendzCCVP (Dec 17, 2007)

ok i saw a picture of a lincoln a few pages back i would like to know where you found the clear tail lights i have a car just like it and would love tail lights like that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LivinLegendzCCVP_@Apr 6 2008, 09:13 PM~10350756
> *ok i saw a picture of a lincoln a few pages back i would like to know where you found the clear tail lights i have a car just like it and would love tail lights like that
> *


we just chiped around the red out side on them and left the clear part


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 28 2008, 08:29 PM~10279744
> *oh and for the haters here is my old car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i miss that car but the new car will takes it place OPPS did i say new car :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo i would like to say congrats to mitch for bringing home a 2nd place full custom at the show today


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 6 2008, 08:19 PM~10350825
> *i miss that car but the new car will takes it place OPPS did i say new car :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 6 2008, 11:01 PM~10351218
> *yo i would like to say congrats to mich for bringing home a 2nd place full custom at the show today
> 
> 
> ...


do you mean MITCH?
Poorboys?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I dont know mich, but thats a nice bike!

wassup str8clowin, wish you could have seen the picnic we had this weekend, it was everything lowriding is all about. we had a blast.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 6 2008, 10:11 PM~10351325
> *I dont know mich, but thats a nice bike!
> 
> wassup str8clowin,    wish you could have seen the picnic we had this weekend, it was everything lowriding is all about.  we had a blast.
> *


yea i seen your pics look lke you had fun hey check out the gold plating in the WICKED topic


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2008, 10:09 PM~10351294
> *:0  :0
> *


yea i loved that car :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 10:10 PM~10351309
> *do you mean MITCH?
> Poorboys?
> *


yea i am half asleep fixed now :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2008, 10:22 PM~10351432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: real nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2008, 10:22 PM~10351432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


when you going to put hydros on it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 6 2008, 09:43 PM~10351674
> *when you going to put hydros on it
> *



probally about may. Thats when I'm shooting for. Alittle extra cash coming in then. Thinking of ordering a 3or4 pump kit. I got everything here for another setup minus the pumps. 1 pumping the lincoln and 2-3 pumping the olds.  Either way the olds is getting backed in the garage and start on the metal work. Don't know if I'll pull the body off or just suspention off?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2008, 11:10 PM~10351899
> *probally about may.  Thats when I'm shooting for.    Alittle extra cash coming in then.    Thinking of ordering a 3or4  pump kit.    I got everything here for another setup minus the pumps.    1 pumping the lincoln and 2-3 pumping the olds.    Either way the olds is getting backed in the garage and start on the metal work.  Don't know if I'll pull the body off or just suspention off?
> *


hell yea bro yea we are going to buy a 3 pump kit for ours i love 3 wheeling


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 6 2008, 10:20 PM~10351976
> *hell yea bro yea we are going to buy a 3 pump kit for ours i love 3 wheeling
> *



I just want to up and down the linc for now. I WANNA CLOWN THE FUCK OUT OF THE OLDS!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2008, 11:35 PM~10352129
> *I just want to up and down the linc for now.    I WANNA CLOWN THE FUCK OUT OF THE OLDS!
> *


well you know if you need anything just holla :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 6 2008, 11:36 PM~10352151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:0 CAN NOT WAIT TO SEE A PLAQUE IN THE DISPLAY :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

then send 1 to me. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 7 2008, 08:31 AM~10353556
> *then send 1 to me. lol.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 7 2008, 08:31 AM~10353556
> *then send 1 to me. lol.  :biggrin:
> *


HEY I HAVE HAD 4 CALL AND ABOUT 10-15 E-MAILS FOR PARTS JUST IN CALI :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 8 2008, 01:01 AM~10361582
> *HEY I HAVE HAD 4 CALL AND ABOUT 10-15 E-MAILS FOR PARTS JUST IN CALI :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 12:07 AM~10361614
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

going up


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 7 2008, 11:01 PM~10361582
> *HEY I HAVE HAD 4 CALL AND ABOUT 10-15 E-MAILS FOR PARTS JUST IN CALI :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 8 2008, 07:52 AM~10362592
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 8 2008, 10:12 AM~10363871
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what good with you bro i just got back from drumming up some business for the gold plating and laser cutting got to make that money


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2008, 08:36 AM~10352151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Eminem


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 03:47 PM~10374502
> *Eminem
> *


 :uh: hater :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 01:05 AM~10374641
> *:uh: hater  :uh:
> *


I ain't hatin I'm just sayin the guy looks like Eminem


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 04:06 PM~10374650
> *I ain't hatin I'm just sayin the guy looks like Eminem
> *


dude you are on crack :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 9 2008, 05:05 PM~10374641
> *:uh: hater  :uh:
> *


yeah on the internet huh


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 01:08 AM~10374667
> *dude you are on crack  :uh:
> *


I ain't the one that had this cut out so who's on crack? :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 04:09 PM~10374675
> *I ain't the one that had this cut out so who's on crack? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

be nice tony. lets not forget the backword S.A. forks. LOL


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 04:11 PM~10374687
> *be nice tony. lets not forget the backword S.A. forks. LOL
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> I ain't the one that had this cut out so who's on crack? :dunno:


:twak: see i never could understand trying to dog the other guys business and they try to say i am bad business hmmm :uh: 



> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


the cheer leader








[/quote]




> be nice tony. lets not forget the backword S.A. forks. LOL


yea there is 2 pairs of them forks dumbass there again people run there moutha nd do not know shit :uh: :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2008, 01:11 AM~10374687
> *be nice tony. lets not forget the backword S.A. forks. LOL
> *


OH yeah "I'll put a mirror behind it they'll look ok" 

:nosad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 01:19 AM~10374757
> *
> yea there is 2 pairs of them forks dumbass there again people run there moutha nd do not know shit :uh:  :twak:
> *


Yeah you had to make 2 sets of SA done on the other side after you messed up the first set. Kind of like buying a pair of gloves with two left hands then you had to go buy a pair with two right hands so you had two correct pairs.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 04:19 PM~10374759
> *OH yeah "I'll put a mirror behind it they'll look ok"
> 
> :nosad:
> *


yea ok homie at least tehy are not as big as the bike :uh: dude there is 2 sets of them forks and he was going to put a mirror behind it but he cut a 2nd pair of the other side so he has one pair on each bike :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 01:22 AM~10374779
> *yea ok homie at least tehy are not as big as the bike  :uh:  dude there is 2 sets of them forks and he was going to put a mirror behind it but he cut a 2nd pair of the other side so he has one pair on each bike  :biggrin:
> *


You got me there but ya know at least I can still use those for a beach cruizer. I dont know anyone that would want that Superman Badge :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 04:24 PM~10374804
> *You got me there but ya know at least I can still use those for a beach cruizer.  I dont know anyone that would want that Superman Badge :dunno:
> *


dude you can try to run my business down but i still get sale all day long


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 01:27 AM~10374837
> *dude you can try to run my business down but i still get sale all day long
> *


word brotha helpin the homies :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 9 2008, 04:27 PM~10374837
> *dude you can try to run my business down but i still get sale all day long
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 04:29 PM~10374855
> *word brotha helpin the homies :dunno:
> *


yea helping my RO homie betobombs


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 01:30 AM~10374869
> *yea helping my RO homies out
> *


That's funny :roflmao:

Oh wait I got a quote from a customer that was talkin about you yesterday 

"what an asshole he's full of cock" 

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 04:31 PM~10374878
> *That's funny :roflmao:
> 
> Oh wait I got a quote from a customer that was talkin about you yesterday
> ...


yea ok homie  i think it is funny how you talk shit about me not stop even ht shows but like people say karma(sp) is a bitch i do not talk shit about TNT but you come in my topic running your mouth not stop why ???? hmmmm


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 04:31 PM~10374878
> *That's funny :roflmao:
> 
> Oh wait I got a quote from a customer that was talkin about you yesterday
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i have never seen in any other forums where business talk shit about other business's besides the cry baby bitch here i never could under stand that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 9 2008, 05:22 PM~10374779
> *yea ok homie at least tehy are not as big as the bike  :uh:  dude there is 2 sets of them forks and he was going to put a mirror behind it but he cut a 2nd pair of the other side so he has one pair on each bike  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
now that was fuinny. got em lol sorry tonyo


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

WOW any ways who cares the better busines will get more people so who needs to talk shit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Apr 9 2008, 05:25 PM~10375348
> *WOW any ways who cares the better busines will get more people so who needs to talk shit
> *


my point thats why i stay right here and not talk shit cause really i do not have to my parts speaks for them self yes i have had some mess ups but not in a long time just like every other business :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meh its the internet.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 05:33 PM~10375403
> *meh its the internet.
> *


nah caus ethe internet nah cause people see how you act on the ITERNET and then do not want to fuck with you in person so it is more than just the net


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

every body fucks up the odd time who cares like i said the one with the better prices and better work will get the money but remember its not all about quanity its about quailty


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Apr 9 2008, 05:36 PM~10375427
> *every body fucks up the odd time who cares like i said the one with the better prices and better work will get the money but remember its not all about quanity its about quailty
> *


thats why i went to LASER cutting and still at my low prices i mean come on laser cutting is laser cutting it is just how much you want to make off the stuff 

i am one of the guys that used to be poor and i would read lowrider mag's and say one day i will own a lowrider bike and everyone said it will never happen well i made it happen and i do remember that feeling seeing high prices for stuff and thats why my prices are the way they are cause i want people on fixed income to be able to build a biek and show it


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

true true i have been there and now i am bulding the bike i always wanted


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 9 2008, 06:35 PM~10375421
> *nah caus ethe internet nah cause people see how you act on the ITERNET and then do not want to fuck with you in person so it is more than just the net
> *


uh sorry no. thats your opinion. give me some statistical fact.


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

thats why you get friend with big baseball bats and guns then no one will fuck with you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 9 2008, 06:40 PM~10375468
> *thats why i went to LASER cutting and still at my low prices i mean come on laser cutting is laser cutting it is just how much you want to make off the stuff
> 
> i am one of the guys that used to be poor and i would read lowrider mag's and say one day i will own a lowrider bike and everyone said it will never happen well i made it happen and i do remember that feeling seeing high prices for stuff and thats why my prices are the way they are cause i want people on fixed income to be able to build a biek and show it
> *


you dont even build bikes foolio


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles+Apr 9 2008, 05:44 PM~10375513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles+Apr 9 2008, 05:46 PM~10375539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i help people i grew out of bikes and i am saving to build a car


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Apr 9 2008, 04:44 PM~10375513
> *true true i have been there and now i am bulding the bike i always wanted
> *


 x2 :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

have you seen my bike painted ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 9 2008, 05:51 PM~10375592
> *x2    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 9 2008, 04:51 PM~10375592
> *x2    :biggrin:
> *


it feals good to have a bike you can take your time on and make it your dream bike thats what i am doing


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

there some pics in there of it wit new paint i just havent posted it yet all put together

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=401707


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 9 2008, 06:50 PM~10375575
> *nah i am not scared of any man
> no i help people i grew out of bikes and i am saving to build a car
> *


yet your in a bike forum every day. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 06:03 PM~10375763
> *yet your in a bike forum every day.  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


cause i still help my KIDS and my wife and gf build there dumbass and i sale bike parts :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 9 2008, 07:04 PM~10375777
> *cause i still help my KIDS and my wife and gf build there dumbass and i sale bike parts  :uh:
> *


stfu fool. with all you insults.


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 9 2008, 05:04 PM~10375777
> *cause i still help my KIDS and my wife and gf build there dumbass and i sale bike parts  :uh:
> *


then it makes sence if you sell bike parts you would be in a bike fourm


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 9 2008, 06:06 PM~10375792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea comment sence lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Apr 9 2008, 07:06 PM~10375793
> *then it makes sence if you sell bike parts you would be in a bike fourm
> *


if this fool new anything about bikes. this fool dont know shit about bikes. just another lil bullshitter. if it wasnt for lil he wouldnt be selling faced parts


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

i wouldent know know i dont have anything from him but i do see people buying from him


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 06:09 PM~10375824
> *if this fool new anything about bikes.  this fool dont know shit about bikes. just another lil bullshitter. if it wasnt for lil he would be selling faced parts
> *


sorry homie first time i seen face parst was in LRM and yea i would still be doing parts but LIL has helped me out alot with stuff :uh: and how do i not know shit about bikes ????????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Apr 9 2008, 06:12 PM~10375844
> *i wouldent know know i dont have anything from him but i do see people buying from him
> *


yea no shit and you do not see my customers talking shit they are all happy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 9 2008, 07:12 PM~10375848
> *sorry homie first time i seen face parst was in LRM and yea i would still be doing parts but LIL has helped me out alot with stuff  :uh:  and how do i not know shit about bikes ????????
> *


I dont feel like looking for your your quotes man.the stupid shit you post let it go D. I wouldnt want you to have to have this thread deleted


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 06:13 PM~10375861
> *I dont feel like looking for your your quotes man.the stupid shit you post  let it go D. I wouldnt want you to have to have this thread deleted
> *


the dumbest thang every asked was the qeustion (sp) that was never asked i could careless if you think it is dumb but i asked it :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 9 2008, 07:16 PM~10375885
> *the dumbest thang every asked was the qeustion (sp) that was never asked i could careless if you think it is dumb but i asked it  :uh:
> *


at a boy.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Shit D, what happened to you and kustombuilder being best buddies? WTF happened?????????? :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 9 2008, 06:54 PM~10376258
> *Shit D, what happened to you and kustombuilder being best buddies? WTF happened?????????? :0
> *


we are cool i just went to a new cutter and plater


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Wholy shit I think some of y'all need some damn typing and spelling lessons this is some of the worst spelling and grammar I've seen since the 4th grade :thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 09:38 PM~10376702
> *Wholy shit I think some of y'all need some damn typing and spelling lessons this is some of the worst spelling and grammar I've seen since the 4th grade :thumbsdown:  :nosad:
> *


wassup tonyo how you been


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 04:12 AM~10376437
> *we are cool i just went to a new cutter and plater
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Apr 10 2008, 04:39 AM~10376716
> *wassup tonyo how you been
> *


Good brotha


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 09:40 PM~10376729
> *Good brotha
> *


good to hear man, good to hear :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 07:38 PM~10376702
> *Wholy shit I think some of y'all need some damn typing and spelling lessons this is some of the worst spelling and grammar I've seen since the 4th grade :thumbsdown:  :nosad:
> *


man sence the tnt topic does not have anyone in you have to come in mine hmmm :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 9 2008, 08:12 PM~10376437
> *we are cool i just went to a new cutter and plater
> *


doesn't look like you guys are cool D... :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 9 2008, 08:55 PM~10376908
> *man sence the tnt topic does not have anyone in you have to come in mine hmmm  :uh:
> *


who cares who started a topic is a FREE forum!!!!!!!


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

hell yea!!! they are playin 'too drunk to fuck' by dead kennedys on the sirius radio punk station right now!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2008, 12:09 AM~10379158
> *hell yea!!! they are playin 'too drunk to fuck' by dead kennedys on the sirius radio punk station right now!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 9 2008, 11:58 PM~10379355
> *lmfao  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2008, 01:23 AM~10379411
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 10 2008, 04:09 PM~10379158
> *hell yea!!! they are playin 'too drunk to fuck' by dead kennedys on the sirius radio punk station right now!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


kickass band


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Apr 10 2008, 02:23 AM~10379528
> *kickass band
> *


never listen to them


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Apr 10 2008, 01:23 AM~10379528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

you really should!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 10 2008, 07:35 PM~10385714
> *:wave:
> *


wuz up fool


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

sup str8 hows everything


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 10 2008, 09:26 PM~10386779
> *sup str8 hows everything
> *


holly shit it is a ghost :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 10:31 PM~10386846
> *holly shit it is a ghost :biggrin:
> *


i keep forgetting bout you...i will get that chit done tonight!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2008, 09:32 PM~10386864
> *i keep forgetting bout you...i will get that chit done tonight!
> *


thanks bro it is ok i know you are busy


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

no its not a ghost its me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 10 2008, 09:40 PM~10386966
> *no its not a ghost its me
> *


where you been fool long time no chat


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

i was on vacation for like two or three months i know it was a long ass time lol i lost track of the days


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 10 2008, 09:51 PM~10387075
> *i was on vacation for like two or three months i know it was a long ass time lol i lost track of the days
> *


hell yea well you did not miss much 99% bs lmfoa


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

only in layitlow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 10 2008, 10:05 PM~10387214
> *only in layitlow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yep and my business has blowed p hell i quit my day job so i can be by the phone so i can take orders and i do gold plating now :biggrin:


----------



## speedy187 (Oct 23, 2006)

dam i have been gone for a long time n the gold plating thats good news :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by speedy187_@Apr 10 2008, 10:07 PM~10387240
> *dam i have been gone for a long time n the gold plating thats good news :biggrin:
> *


yea unlike mos places i do not strip the chrome off i plate on top of the chrome s the gold is more stronger and less chance of fading :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 10:10 PM~10387267
> *yea unlike mos places i do not strip the chrome off i plate on top of the chrome s the gold is more stronger and less chance of fading :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

take your bullshit smile faces and shit to your topic :twak: :angry:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 10 2008, 10:40 PM~10387943
> *take your bullshit smile faces and shit to your topic :twak:  :angry:
> *


 fine then..i will! :angry: .......... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 08:15 AM~10389432
> *fine then..i will! :angry: .......... :biggrin:
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 10:04 AM~10390520
> *lmfao  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 11 2008, 01:49 PM~10391859
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 12:40 AM~10387943
> *take your bullshit smile faces and shit to your topic :twak:  :angry:
> *


I thought this was a free forum.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 05:27 PM~10393621
> *I thought this was a free forum.
> *


x2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 3 2008, 02:23 PM~10326618
> *wuz up everyone here is my wifes frame i just bought
> 
> 
> ...


well looks like this frame is staying in AZ :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

more b.s. from D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 05:47 PM~10393795
> *more b.s. from D
> *


how is it BS the frame was just SOLD today to a homie in AZ i could careless what you think bro :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 05:45 PM~10393773
> *well looks like this frame is staying in AZ :biggrin:
> *


why


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 06:51 PM~10393827
> *how is it BS the frame was just SOLD today to a homie in AZ i could careless what you think bro  :uh:
> *


but you had it in the bag??? it was your man. but its a good thing you didnt get it. bad ass shit like that needs to go to some one who nos what they got.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 11 2008, 05:51 PM~10393828
> *why
> *


cause my homie really liked it and i can have one of my frames sitting here painted up by the new sir brush guy  so it is staying in AZ look out for it on the show seen :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 05:52 PM~10393845
> *cause my homie really liked it and i can have one of my frames sitting here painted up by the new sir brush guy    so it is staying in AZ look out for it on the show seen :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=23211
for the real deal


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2008, 06:00 PM~10393899
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=23211
> for the real deal
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

my air brush guy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 11 2008, 12:40 AM~10387943
> *take your bullshit smile faces and shit to your topic :twak:  :angry:
> *


why all the hate D? :0 I thought Kustombuilder was a great frriend of yours... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Apr 11 2008, 07:04 PM~10393930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty good...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 12 2008, 10:45 AM~10398240
> *looks pretty good...
> *


yea and he has low prices


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

90* out here.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 12 2008, 07:17 PM~10400700
> *90* out here.
> *


lucky :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

He d pm me about my parts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Apr 12 2008, 08:50 PM~10401262
> *He d pm me about my parts
> *


call me bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 12 2008, 12:12 PM~10398384
> *yea and he has low prices
> *


nice...He has talent...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 12 2008, 09:53 PM~10401594
> *nice...He has talent...
> *


yea he does :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 12 2008, 07:47 PM~10401244
> *lucky  :biggrin:
> *


 sure. to hot for me.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 13 2008, 08:05 AM~10403737
> *sure. to hot for me.
> *


shit i wish it was that hot out here i would love it :biggrin: it was only 40's yesterday


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 13 2008, 11:22 AM~10404923
> *shit i wish it was that hot out here i would love it  :biggrin: it was only 40's yesterday
> *


 its going to be bout the same today.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up family ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 13 2008, 10:09 PM~10408905
> *whats up family ??
> *


busy as fuck placeing order for tomorrow lol and i trying to get some shit str8 for next month :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

good morning family.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

wuussup!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Apr 14 2008, 07:06 AM~10410601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up homie


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

made you look.  pm sent family


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 14 2008, 05:38 PM~10415132
> *made you look.    pm sent family
> *


resend had to clean out inbox


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Apr 11 2008, 05:04 PM~10393930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice work!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 11:30 PM~10418718
> *thats nice work!
> *


yea we can throw down on that hood or trunk i am thinking of sending my hood to him and have him go to town


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 11:30 PM~10418718
> *thats nice work!
> *


yea we can throw down on that hood or trunk i am thinking of sending my hood to him and have him go to town


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn server :angry:


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2008, 10:30 PM~10418718
> *thats nice work!
> *


DAMN WHOS RIDE IS THI THIS BEAMER IS REALLY SMOKIN


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Apr 14 2008, 11:50 PM~10418863
> *DAMN WHOS RIDE IS THI THIS BEAMER IS REALLY SMOKIN
> *


it is a customer of my painter :biggrin: he is really good and cheap


----------



## 805 BABY.GOR13 (Dec 11, 2005)

THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW THAT FOO GETS DOWN G


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 805 BABY.GOR13_@Apr 14 2008, 11:54 PM~10418889
> *THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW THAT FOO GETS DOWN G
> *


yea WICKED has it all the way across


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 14 2008, 11:01 PM~10418941
> *yea WICKED has it all the way across
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 15 2008, 10:05 AM~10420669
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 15 2008, 10:48 AM~10421387
> *
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 15 2008, 08:14 PM~10424985
> *
> *


shit been working on that thang i was talking about it coimng along real nice


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 9 2008, 05:38 PM~10376702
> *spelling lessons this is some of the worst spelling and grammar I've seen since the 4th grade :thumbsdown:  :nosad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 15 2008, 07:18 PM~10425020
> *shit been working on that thang i was talking about it coimng along real nice
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 15 2008, 08:59 PM~10425382
> *:thumbsup:
> *


yea i have to head to he shop tomorrow and do some work


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

you mean ACTUAL work ? getting your hands dirty ? :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 15 2008, 10:34 PM~10426513
> *you mean ACTUAL work ? getting your hands dirty ? :roflmao:
> *


YEA THAST WHERE I WAS ALL DAY I WAS GETTING MY HANDS DIRTY LOL :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 15 2008, 09:36 PM~10426537
> *YEA THAST WHERE I WAS ALL DAY I WAS GETTING MY HANDS DIRTY LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 15 2008, 10:44 PM~10426645
> *:thumbsup:
> *


YEA YOU GOT JOKES NOW LMFAO YEA A DAY OR TO I WILL BE ABLE TO SEND OFF AND GET MY SHIT BACK ASAP GOT A LOT PLANED FOR THE NEXT 6 MONTHS :biggrin: 

*STR8 CLOWN'N IS GETTING A FACE LIFT*


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 15 2008, 11:02 PM~10426851
> *:0
> *


WE CAN NOT LET YOU HAVE ALL THE FUN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

STR8 CLOWN'N LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 16 2008, 12:06 AM~10427639
> *STR8 CLOWN'N LOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 16 2008, 01:23 AM~10427680
> *
> *


we clown around :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 16 2008, 12:06 AM~10427639
> *STR8 CLOWN'N LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 do you do birthday partys to ?? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 16 2008, 08:03 AM~10428293
> *do you do birthday partys to ?? :biggrin:
> *


yes we do :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 16 2008, 10:23 AM~10429666
> *yes we do  :biggrin:
> *


lol. waz up ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 16 2008, 12:32 PM~10430141
> *lol. waz up ??
> *


just got home


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

did you get my pm ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 16 2008, 02:49 PM~10431004
> *did you get my pm ??
> *


nope ???? what you need bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

water.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 16 2008, 05:15 AM~10427995
> *we clown around  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 16 2008, 07:46 PM~10433284
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up family :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 17 2008, 06:35 AM~10436739
> *waz up family        :biggrin:
> *


nm chillin gett ready to head do some running


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 17 2008, 11:33 AM~10438791
> *nm chillin gett ready to head do some running
> *


 i thought you had a car ?? lol.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

here's a before pic.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Apr 17 2008, 12:52 PM~10438963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

thankz


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 17 2008, 02:51 PM~10439802
> *thankz
> *


but i can not wait till the new bikes are done :0 we have alot instore for this year and next :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 17 2008, 02:18 PM~10440012
> *but i can not wait till the new bikes are done  :0  we have alot instore for this year and next :biggrin:
> *


 that right. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 17 2008, 03:20 PM~10440035
> *that right.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: doing it big in the 08 - 09 from bikes to cars :0 did i say CARS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 17 2008, 03:20 PM~10440035
> *that right.  :biggrin:
> *


hey i will hit you up later tonight i have to go to the trim shop :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 17 2008, 03:54 PM~10440227
> *
> *


wuz up family :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

pm sent to you.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 17 2008, 05:54 PM~10440914
> *pm sent to you.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 18 2008, 07:59 AM~10445330
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 18 2008, 11:15 AM~10446846
> *:biggrin:
> *


 waz up boss ??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 17 2008, 02:21 PM~10440046
> *:biggrin:  doing it big in the 08 - 09 from bikes to cars  :0  did i say CARS
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Apr 18 2008, 12:46 PM~10447006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up family


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

heres some thing i made for my homies and my boy STR8_CLOWN'N


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 18 2008, 02:50 PM~10447778
> *heres some thing i made for my homies and my boy STR8_CLOWN'N
> 
> 
> ...


that looks bad ass thanks


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 18 2008, 03:02 PM~10447859
> *that looks bad ass thanks
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 18 2008, 02:50 PM~10447778
> *heres some thing i made for my homies and my boy STR8_CLOWN'N
> 
> 
> ...


that would be nice as a shirt :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

u can use it dawg hey if u want me to hook up your myspace i got u


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 18 2008, 03:13 PM~10447937
> *u can use it dawg hey if u want me to hook up your myspace i got u
> *


HMMM GIVE ME A CALL BRO


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

give me your number agin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 18 2008, 03:20 PM~10447979
> *give me your number agin
> *


IT IS IN MY SIG 812-402-4362


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 18 2008, 01:50 PM~10447778
> *heres some thing i made for my homies and my boy STR8_CLOWN'N
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: how you been doing ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 18 2008, 03:23 PM~10448018
> *:wave:  how you been doing ??
> *


you like the logo :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

:|


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 18 2008, 02:26 PM~10448049
> *you like the logo  :biggrin:
> *


 yes, its bad a$$.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater+Apr 18 2008, 03:29 PM~10448079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 18 2008, 05:31 PM~10448084
> *:uh:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 18 2008, 03:50 PM~10448261
> *:0
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 18 2008, 03:52 PM~10448280
> *:wave:
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:0 :biggrin: on it's way to the mid-west


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

^ :cheesy: NICE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 18 2008, 04:09 PM~10448394
> *^  :cheesy:  NICE
> *


yea wait till the new add on's :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 18 2008, 03:07 PM~10448372
> *:0  :biggrin: on it's way to the mid-west
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 its bout time.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 18 2008, 04:15 PM~10448436
> *:0 its bout time.
> *


lmfao yea it is all good i have new wheels for it and a sprocket :biggrin: and maybe some face parts :biggrin:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater (Dec 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 18 2008, 05:51 PM~10448273
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup Darren


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Apr 18 2008, 04:23 PM~10448490
> *sup Darren
> *


shit chillin hustling my ass off


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 18 2008, 05:16 PM~10448802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if that was our bikes and cars it would look dope


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

thankz louie.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 18 2008, 05:25 PM~10448876
> *thankz louie.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 18 2008, 06:10 PM~10449191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: better


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 18 2008, 07:23 PM~10449665
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

was up big D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Apr 18 2008, 08:21 PM~10450018
> *was up big D
> *


hustling


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well homies it is boring in here so i think i will go out i will be on later


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up my family ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 19 2008, 06:56 AM~10452430
> *waz up my family ??
> *


nm just got up long night :biggrin: so whats crackin with you bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

been working on a deal. pm sent.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 19 2008, 12:06 PM~10453503
> *been working on a deal. pm sent.
> *


  hey do you have a mypace page?????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey everyone check out our myspace page my boy MR.NOLIMIT hooked it up
http://www.myspace.com/str8clownncc


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

thats a bad ass page that mr.nolimit is good real good


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 19 2008, 03:03 PM~10454775
> *thats a bad ass page that mr.nolimit is good real good
> *


waz up bro ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 19 2008, 04:03 PM~10454775
> *thats a bad ass page that mr.nolimit is good real good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

hey poor boy u got a myspace


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 19 2008, 07:15 PM~10456063
> *hey poor boy u got a myspace
> *


 myspace sucks.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 19 2008, 08:15 PM~10456063
> *hey poor boy u got a myspace
> *


yea he is on my wicked myspace he is in the top friends


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 19 2008, 08:13 PM~10456364
> *myspace sucks.
> *


X2. waz up ??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 20 2008, 08:34 AM~10458246
> *X2. waz up ??
> *


did you quote your self and ask your self was up??? lmao :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 08:29 AM~10458657
> *did you quote your self and ask your self was up??? lmao :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


yup. i was bored.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 20 2008, 10:20 AM~10458863
> *yup. i was bored.
> *


lmfao i have done that a couple times


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2008, 11:30 AM~10459532
> *lmfao i have done that a couple times
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 20 2008, 02:16 PM~10460088
> *:biggrin:
> *


wuz up family :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2008, 01:51 PM~10460262
> *wuz up family  :biggrin:
> *


 e-mail sent.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 20 2008, 05:40 PM~10461191
> *e-mail sent.
> *


hey give me a ring i want to tell you want a just bought before i show it :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well homie STR8 CLOWN'N has 3 new bikes for the evansville chapter i just bought 3 bike from rhewdude today i will post pic as soon as i get them


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

gold chopper









ninja turtle bike









dog bike


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

you got a deal on these. i like that turtle bike.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 20 2008, 09:30 PM~10463093
> *you got a deal on these. i like that turtle bike.
> *


thanks yea preston built all 3 of them and kevin hess painted them and kevin did all the frame work on the turtle bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 20 2008, 10:30 PM~10463093
> *you got a deal on these. i like that turtle bike.
> *


Only one I like


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 09:34 PM~10463131
> *Only one I like
> *


yea my kids going to like to show them i might sell the chopper :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 20 2008, 09:55 PM~10463298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WICKED COUNTRY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 20 2008, 10:29 PM~10463726
> *
> *


what it do homie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2008, 08:35 PM~10462574
> *gold chopper
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up fam


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 21 2008, 05:22 AM~10465024
> *wuz up fam
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

don't look here.


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 21 2008, 07:29 PM~10469676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

damn i like that little 16 inch bike


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 21 2008, 09:35 PM~10471072
> *damn i like that little 16 inch bike
> *


thats a 20" :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 20 2008, 09:34 PM~10463796
> *:biggrin:
> *


 how much for the camel--shipped ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 22 2008, 07:32 AM~10473666
> *how much for the camel--shipped ?
> *


the camel was not his it was his sister i did not get that much of the chopper display


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 22 2008, 11:53 AM~10475742
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: wuz up bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 22 2008, 07:14 PM~10479448
> *
> *


wuz up family man these girls going to drive me nut i went shopping for a lamp and ended up buying a 46" lcd and stand ,king size bed and a bunk beds for my kids :uh: fuck and they bought brand new couch and love seat and chair and 7.5 bean bag chiar the other day :angry:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 22 2008, 06:37 PM~10479616
> *wuz up family man these girls going to drive me nut i went shopping for a lamp and ended up buying a 46" lcd and stand ,king size bed and a bunk beds for my kids  :uh:  fuck and they bought brand new couch and love seat and chair and 7.5 bean bag chiar the other day  :angry:
> *


 lol. well now you can kick back in that bean bag and watch tv. did you ever get some sleep ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 22 2008, 07:45 PM~10479700
> *lol. well now you can kick back in that bean bag and watch tv. did you ever get some sleep ??
> *


nope i been up all fucking day :biggrin: yea it will be here thursday :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 22 2008, 08:37 PM~10479616
> *wuz up family man these girls going to drive me nut i went shopping for a lamp and ended up buying a 46" lcd and stand ,king size bed and a bunk beds for my kids  :uh:  fuck and they bought brand new couch and love seat and chair and 7.5 bean bag chiar the other day  :angry:
> *


BALLIN!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2008, 07:50 PM~10479760
> *BALLIN!!!
> *


nah just living good business is good :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 22 2008, 06:37 PM~10479616
> *wuz up family man these girls going to drive me nut i went shopping for a lamp and ended up buying a 46" lcd and stand ,king size bed and a bunk beds for my kids  :uh:  fuck and they bought brand new couch and love seat and chair and 7.5 bean bag chiar the other day  :angry:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 23 2008, 04:33 AM~10482951
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you ready to party this wekend bro :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 23 2008, 06:12 AM~10483289
> *you ready to party this wekend bro  :biggrin:
> *


 why wait, start now.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 23 2008, 01:16 PM~10485658
> *why wait, start now.
> *


shit if everything gets here :biggrin: taken to long lol i might go buy a ps3 tonight so i can play GTA4 when it comes out :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 23 2008, 12:48 PM~10485881
> *shit if everything gets here  :biggrin:  taken to long lol i might go buy a ps3 tonight so i can play GTA4 when it comes out :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH THAT SHIT IS SICK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 23 2008, 01:50 PM~10485894
> *HELL YEAH THAT SHIT IS SICK
> *


yea i bought ps2 when it first came out just to play vice city lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 23 2008, 12:53 PM~10485908
> *yea i bought ps2 when it first came out just to play vice city lol
> *


LOL YEAH HOMIE THAT GAME IS SICK FOO ESPECIALLY SAN ANDREAS THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 23 2008, 01:55 PM~10485923
> *LOL YEAH HOMIE THAT GAME IS SICK FOO ESPECIALLY SAN ANDREAS THOUGH  :biggrin:
> *


yea i been waiting for the next one for years now i have to upgrade to a ps3 to play but thats cool cause ps3 can do alot :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 23 2008, 12:58 PM~10485946
> *yea i been waiting for the next one for years now i have to upgrade to a ps3 to play but thats cool cause ps3 can do alot :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH THAT SHIT IS FUCKING HI-TECH BUT ITS LIKE WHAT 600


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 23 2008, 02:02 PM~10485977
> *HELL YEAH THAT SHIT IS FUCKING HI-TECH BUT ITS LIKE WHAT 600
> *


nah like $399 now :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

sooo waz new ?? raining out here.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 23 2008, 02:32 PM~10486217
> *sooo waz new ?? raining out here.
> *


got my shit in today :biggrin: tomorrow going to be a big day to :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 23 2008, 02:22 PM~10486567
> *got my shit in today :biggrin:  tomorrow going to be a big day to  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 23 2008, 03:35 PM~10486668
> *:thumbsup:
> *


damn it feels good outside lol wuz up family


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 23 2008, 04:49 PM~10487415
> *damn it feels good outside lol wuz up family
> *


eating dinner. the sun came out. its going to be in the 80's this weekend.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 23 2008, 06:03 PM~10487519
> *eating dinner. the sun came out.  its going to be in the 80's this weekend.
> *


yea it is going to be in teh 60's this weekend but it will feel good :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 24 2008, 06:30 AM~10491552
> *:wow:
> *


oh yea :biggrin: damn i feel like a kid on christmas morning the rest of my stuff get dropped off today :biggrin: my tv,stand and my bean bag chair :biggrin: and tonight i am going to buy my ps3 and call of duty 4 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 07:33 AM~10492014
> *oh yea  :biggrin:  damn i feel like a kid on christmas morning the rest of my stuff get dropped off today  :biggrin:  my tv,stand and my bean bag chair  :biggrin: and tonight i am going to buy my ps3 and call of duty 4  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 24 2008, 08:59 AM~10492151
> *:rofl:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 24 2008, 09:14 AM~10492235
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 24 2008, 09:26 AM~10492308
> *:wave:
> *


wuz up bro how everything today


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 24 2008, 09:26 AM~10492308
> *:wave:
> *


you need one of these around your neck :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

did it come yet ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 24 2008, 03:08 PM~10494762
> *did it come yet ??
> *


yes i got my tv and stand so far waiting on UPS to get here :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here it is it is a small one only 46" now i want my ps3 that i will go buy tonight


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

and here is what came in last night


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 03:18 PM~10495238
> *here it is it is a small one only 46" now i want my ps3 that i will go buy tonight
> 
> 
> ...


haha i got the same tv :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Apr 24 2008, 04:40 PM~10495340
> *haha i got the same tv  :biggrin:
> *


how do you like it i think it to small the next tv we will get will be a 65" or 73" :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

looks nice. they make you sit on the floor ?? when you going to invite me over for dinner an tv ?? lol.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 24 2008, 04:50 PM~10495406
> *looks nice. they make you sit on the floor ?? when you going to invite me over for dinner an tv ?? lol.
> *


we going to have to fly you out here for a week lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 04:34 PM~10495688
> *we going to have to fly you out here for a week lol
> *


my bags are packed. lol.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 24 2008, 05:38 PM~10495718
> *my bags are packed. lol.
> *


lmfao i wish i had it to spare i would in a heart beat fam


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 06:41 PM~10495729
> *lmfao i wish i had it to spare i would in a heart beat fam
> *


you wanna touch his weaner right? :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea my bean bag chair is here :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 05:41 PM~10495732
> *you wanna touch his weaner right? :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 24 2008, 06:41 PM~10495732-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao ****


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 05:46 PM~10495756
> *lmao ****
> *


i have a 7.5 bean bag love seat so i have something to lay on when i am playing ps3 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 04:41 PM~10495732
> *you wanna touch his weaner right? :scrutinize:
> *


sounds like someone is jealouse ?? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 24 2008, 06:03 PM~10495858
> *sounds like someone is  jealouse ??  :biggrin:
> *


damn it will cost $550 for you to fly out here


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahahaha no


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 06:07 PM~10495887
> *ahahahaha no
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 05:05 PM~10495875
> *damn it will cost $550 for you to fly out here
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 24 2008, 06:25 PM~10496004
> *:roflmao:
> *


LMFAO


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn this bag is BIG lmfao i will take a pic in a min lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 05:33 PM~10496074
> *damn this bag is BIG lmfao i will take a pic in a min lol
> *


hurry up. i'll be old an gray before you get that pic. up.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 24 2008, 06:40 PM~10496105
> *hurry up. i'll be old an gray before you get that pic. up.
> *


well maybe not damn batts are dead but i will get some pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 05:41 PM~10496118
> *well maybe not damn batts are dead but i will get some pics tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 24 2008, 06:42 PM~10496119
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea it would not even flash lmfao but i will get batts in the morning i was going to go get my a ps3 tonight but i am going to wait till in the morning cause i have alot of shopping to do for this cook out


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 24 2008, 07:05 PM~10496266
> *
> *


i will be e-mailing you alot of pics on monday of everyone this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

WAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!!!PEOPLE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@Apr 24 2008, 07:08 PM~10496285
> *WAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!!!PEOPLE
> *


chillin :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 06:06 PM~10496272
> *i will be e-mailing you alot of pics on monday of everyone this weekend :biggrin:
> *


 kool.


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

TATZ WAZ UP WEREZ TA uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*Family*-_noun_ A word used by homosexuals to signify the unity among the homosexual lifestyle. the term family originated in San Fransisco in 1986 and is used through out the U.S. as a universal term for a group of homosexuals. 

:|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Apr 24 2008, 07:17 PM~10496358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 07:20 PM~10496392
> *yea i got to take pics for a couple of the haters  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :barf:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 06:19 PM~10496381
> *Family-noun A word used by homosexuals to signify the unity among the homosexual lifestyle. the term family originated in San Fransisco in 1986 and is used through out the U.S. as a universal term for a group of homosexuals.
> 
> :|
> *


here it is agian. :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 07:19 PM~10496381
> *Family-noun A word used by homosexuals to signify the unity among the homosexual lifestyle. the term family originated in San Fransisco in 1986 and is used through out the U.S. as a universal term for a group of homosexuals.
> 
> :|
> *


3 a: a group of people united by certain convictions or a common affiliation :biggrin: 

all because you are on gay sites do not bring taht shit in my topic :uh:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

juangotti you got a bike or you just come on here to talk about d


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 24 2008, 07:28 PM~10496454
> *juangotti you got a bike or you just come on here to talk about d
> *


nah he has a bike and he is having one built


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

so why doesn't he like you


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 24 2008, 07:37 PM~10496531
> *so why doesn't he like you
> *


he says i am fake and is no lowrider lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 08:27 PM~10496448
> *all because you are on gay sites do not bring taht shit in my topic  :uh:
> *


yah well free forum playa. this is not "your topic".


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 24 2008, 08:37 PM~10496531
> *so why doesn't he like you
> *


want me to break out the pms homie? dissing D?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 08:30 PM~10496967
> *want me to break out the pms homie? dissing D?
> *


yea break out pm ?????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yeah let that fool shut up now. ***** tryin call me out


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 08:37 PM~10497057
> *yeah let that fool shut up now. ***** tryin call me out
> *


hey you opened you mouth now post them up :uh: 


cause this fool just not 3 days ago was saying his brother was taken over nolimit and he was coming to str8 clown'n if i wanted him back :uh: now he going to talk shit nah that is not cool :angry: i called his ass up and he was like i am not happy with nolimit i was happy with str8 clown'n i felt like i was helping that why he did up the club myspace and all the logos thats fucked up how he going to be all coola dn shit and talk shit behind my back :angry:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

1st off lil guy i wasn't callin u out i asked a ? im not sticking up for d or nothing i just see a lot of guys hating him and i just wanted to know why you want to hate d goahead im not saying shit i just wanted to know why cuz i've talked to him acople times and he seems cool ight lil juangotti cuz me im not a shit talker but you need to clam down dawg cuz im not hating on you if you got to hate on him then do it i just want to ask why


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 09:46 PM~10497202
> *hey you opened you mouth now post them up  :uh:
> cause this fool just not 3 days ago was saying his brother was taken over nolimit and he was coming to str8 clown'n if i wanted him back  :uh:  now he going to talk shit nah that is not cool  :angry:  i called his ass up and he was like i am not happy with nolimit i was happy with str8 clown'n i felt like i was helping that why he did up the club myspace and all the logos thats fucked up how he going to be all coola dn shit and talk shit behind my back :angry:
> *


ha. none of my business lol that yall. I deleted the pm :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 24 2008, 09:47 PM~10497212
> *1st off lil guy i wasn't callin u out i asked a ? im not sticking up for d or any nothing i just see a lot of guys hating him and i just wanted to know why you want to hate d goahead im not saying shit i just wanted to know why cuz i've talked to him acople times and he seems cool ight lil juangotti cuz me im not a shit talker but you need to clam down dawg cuz im not hating on you if you got to hate on him then do it i just want to ask why
> *


meh. you good. deont take this shit so serious homie. its just the internet.


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

just don't get all hurt with me dawg i think your cool too but i just wanted to know whats going on


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 24 2008, 09:50 PM~10497258
> *just don't get all hurt with me dawg i think your cool too but i just wanted to know whats going on
> *


dont take this shit serious. its the internet player. only D takes shit serious cus layitlow is his bread and butter.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 08:48 PM~10497219
> *ha. none of my business lol that yall. I deleted the pm  :biggrin:
> *


yea right you copy and save everything lmfao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 08:52 PM~10497279
> *dont take this shit serious. its the internet player. only D takes shit serious cus layitlow is his bread and butter.
> *


nah sorry it is like 3rd homie word of mouth and myspace is top 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 09:52 PM~10497280
> *yea right you copy and save everything lmfao
> *


ahahhahaha I actually have 2 copies of every pm that entertains me on here.
I have the original and the screen print in case some one wants to delete there shit or lies about it.


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

im not your tha one that got all hurt cuz i asked a ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 24 2008, 09:55 PM~10497315
> *im not your tha one that got all hurt cuz i asked a ?
> *


I WAS BEING HUMBLE FOOL! I AM NOT SURE YOU UNDERSTAND???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 08:53 PM~10497301
> *ahahhahaha I actually have 2 copies of every pm that entertains me on here.
> I have the original and the screen print in case some one wants to delete there shit or lies about it.
> *


see i am not do that screen shot bs i wish i could or i would save alot of pmes :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 09:57 PM~10497344
> *see i am not do that screen shot bs i wish i could or i would save alot of pmes  :biggrin:
> *


what kind of comp do you have?

let me post up the examples


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 08:58 PM~10497361
> *what kind of comp do you have?
> 
> let me post up the examples
> *


it is a dell


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

i don't care about your examples fool just don't get all hurt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

IF YOU HAVE A NEW COMP WITH VISTA THEN YOU WANT TO PRESS FN LOCATED BY YOUR LEFT SHIFT KEY AT THE SAME TIME YOU PRESS PRT SC WHICH IS THE INSERT KEY TOO.


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

im going to let ya'll go ahead with ya'll cat fight take care late


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 24 2008, 10:02 PM~10497404
> *i care about your examples fool just don't get all hurt
> *


WTF??? what are you talking about homie? examples? you care about em?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I dont think he understood that I was being humble...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

see i have a dell but a after market key board so it does not work when i do them


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 24 2008, 10:08 PM~10497464
> *see i have a dell but a after market key board so it does not work when i do them
> *


does your keyboard have a *FN* button by the shift key?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 09:11 PM~10497488
> *does your keyboard have a FN button by the shift key?
> *


nope just a ctrl


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

then just press inset aka prt sc and follow the directions. if it does not work try shift prt sc


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

make'em say ugggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
no limit nuggazzz!!!

who is this guy anyway?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 24 2008, 09:36 PM~10497758
> *make'em say ugggghhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!
> no limit nuggazzz!!!
> 
> ...


some guy from NM that used to be in the club


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

iam nolimit dawg whats up some guy now ha d just some guy lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 24 2008, 11:37 PM~10498881
> *iam nolimit dawg whats up some guy now ha d just some guy lol
> *


yea till i find out what you said you gotti ???????? :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 24 2008, 11:37 PM~10498881
> *iam nolimit dawg whats up some guy now ha d just some guy lol
> *


and whould you rather me just say your name not everyone like people know who they really are


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

what i say to gotti that was bad about u


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 24 2008, 08:30 PM~10496967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^ i do not know you tell me u pmed him


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

i didn't pm noone im not in you and is cat fight


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

u know me if i got some thing to say about u i don't hide from no one ied tell u


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 24 2008, 11:53 PM~10499011
> *u know me if i got some thing to say about u i don't hide from no one ied tell u
> *


you better put your boy in check trying to start a fight with me :angry: in my wicked topics


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

u don't tell me ied better do shit lil d im not that ***** dawg u clam down ight im not like these do nothing lay it low guys on here


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 25 2008, 12:09 AM~10499095
> *u don't tell me ied better do shit lil d im not that ***** dawg u clam down ight im not like these do nothing lay it low guys on here
> *


LMFAO DUDE YOU ARE A PRES AND I TOLD YOU TO TALK TO YOUR DUDE RIGHT RIGHT NOW I AM NOT PUNK DUDE YOU CAN NOT BULLIE ME AROUND I DID COME FROM THE STREETS  BUT ME AND YOUR BOY ARE COOL NOW SO WE HANDLED SO YOU CALM DOWN OR YOU CAN CALL ME UP FUCK THIS NET SHIT ON THE REAL


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

i am sorry man i do get a little testy some times but it was cuse i was bullied as a kid and i now take it out on other people i was told to take pills for it but i guess i missed todays i also have toretts ,a.d.d. and some times just get a little crazy sorry BRO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 25 2008, 12:42 AM~10499405
> *i am sorry man i do get a little testy some times but it was cuse i was bullied as a kid and i now take it out on other people i was told to take pills for it but i guess i missed todays i also have toretts ,a.d.d. and some times just get a little crazy sorry BRO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

damm. out bs'ing with ce707 an missed all this. sooo waz up with you family.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 25 2008, 07:34 AM~10500429
> *damm. out bs'ing with ce707 an missed all this. sooo waz up with you family.
> *


nm bro you know just one more damn in this bullshit topics :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 25 2008, 12:53 PM~10502117
> *
> *


how you feeling


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 25 2008, 01:11 PM~10502631
> *how you feeling
> *


 some what better.
:barf:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 25 2008, 02:18 PM~10502684
> *some what better.
> :barf:
> *


glad to hear that yea i been cleaning all day :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 25 2008, 01:19 PM~10502694
> *glad to hear that yea i been cleaning all day :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: do you do windows ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 25 2008, 03:51 PM~10503314
> *:biggrin: do you do windows ??
> *


hell i do it all lmfao i used to clean offices i would not mind doing the windows i hate doing bath rooms :angry:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 25 2008, 04:36 PM~10503645
> *:roflmao:
> *


yea i hated it but i did what i had to make money :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 25 2008, 03:37 PM~10503660
> *yea i hated it but i did what i had to make money  :biggrin:
> *


yup. sometimes you have to do that.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 25 2008, 04:52 PM~10503750
> *yup. sometimes you have to do that.
> *


yep but not no more WMW all the way :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey i got some shit in the mail today i will post pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 25 2008, 01:42 AM~10499405
> *i am sorry man i do get a little testy some times but it was cuse i was bullied as a kid and i now take it out on other people i was told to take pills for it but i guess i missed todays i also have toretts ,a.d.d. and some times just get a little crazy sorry BRO
> *


wtf.ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 25 2008, 04:28 PM~10503972
> *hey i got some shit in the mail today i will post pics tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 25 2008, 05:37 PM~10504039
> *:0
> *


oh yea :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 25 2008, 04:47 PM~10504096
> *oh yea  :biggrin:
> *


 with that grin it must be some good "shit" .


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 25 2008, 06:10 PM~10504222
> *with that grin it must be some good "shit" .
> *


yes sir


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 25 2008, 02:38 AM~10499372
> * I AM NOT PUNK DUDE YOU CAN NOT BULLIE ME AROUND I DID COME FROM THE STREETS
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Apr 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10505816
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 25 2008, 01:38 AM~10499372
> *LMFAO DUDE YOU ARE A PRES AND I TOLD YOU TO TALK TO YOUR DUDE RIGHT  RIGHT NOW I AM NOT PUNK DUDE YOU CAN NOT BULLIE ME AROUND I DID COME FROM THE STREETS    BUT ME AND YOUR BOY ARE COOL NOW SO WE HANDLED SO YOU CALM DOWN OR YOU CAN CALL ME UP FUCK THIS NET SHIT ON THE REAL
> *


Damnnnnnnnnnnn that's some straight up thug talk... :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 25 2008, 08:48 PM~10505996
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 25 2008, 11:55 PM~10507242
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

good morning family. :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 26 2008, 08:12 AM~10508175
> *good morning family.  :wave:
> *


wuz up family down had a blast today i have alot of pics thanks to travis cause my cam is fucked up  time for a new one if you want to see the pics mitch hit me up


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 26 2008, 04:56 PM~10510338
> *wuz up family down had a blast today i have alot of pics thanks to travis cause my cam is fucked up    time for a new one if you want to see the pics mitch hit me up
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea it was real cool meeting travis and hanging out reall cool guys and we have 4 other guys wanting to join so time will tell :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks for having me over again. its been a while. Im glad to see you'all doing so well these days.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 26 2008, 07:44 PM~10510855
> *thanks for having me over again.  its been a while.  Im glad to see you'all doing so well these days.
> *


nah thanks we all had a blast what REAL FAMILY is all about and it WAS the fueal pump lol he called me and it fixed my gas gauge lol he said it too a min but it is running now :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2008, 09:53 PM~10510888
> *:|
> *


WHY?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 26 2008, 08:55 PM~10510898
> *WHY?
> *


Okay so when I was little I had no freinds.All I had is the internet so I learned all the tricks of the trade on the net. I saw Darren on another forum and he was acting all big and bad. like his shit dont stink. all about lowrider bike like he was cool. So I called him on it. I said you a fuckin lil bitch and I hope you never become anything more then you are now. so he came back at me with some bullshit. he is now on layitlow talking the same old bullshit so I have to call him on it No one even likes him on here. we all think he is a lil bitch ass fool. and if he thinks he is cool and tries to be hard I will eslap him. I even called his chick out twice and shes said youre moving with your aunte and uncle in bel-air I whistled for a cab and when it came near the Licensplate said fresh and had a dice in the mirror If anything I could say that this cab was rare But I thought now forget it, yo home to bel-air I pulled up to a house about seven or eight And I yelled to the cabby yo, home smell you later Looked at my kingdom I was finally there
To settle my throne as the prince of bel-air


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2008, 08:05 PM~10510956
> *Okay so when I was little I had no freinds.All I had is the internet so I learned all the tricks of the trade on the net. I saw Darren on another forum and he was acting all big and bad. like his shit dont stink. all about lowrider bike like he was cool. So I called him on it. I said you a fuckin lil bitch and I hope you never become anything more then you are now. so he came back at me with some bullshit. he is now on layitlow talking the same old bullshit so I have to call him on it No one even likes him on here. we all think he is a lil bitch ass fool. and if he thinks he is cool and tries to be hard I will eslap him. I even called his chick out twice and shes said youre moving with your aunte and uncle in bel-air I  whistled for a cab and when it came near the Licensplate said fresh and had a dice in the mirror If anything I could say that this cab was rare But I thought now forget it, yo home to bel-air I pulled up to a house about seven or eight And I yelled to the cabby yo, home smell you later Looked at my kingdom I was finally there
> To settle my throne as the prince of bel-air
> *


lmfao you are a joke :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 26 2008, 09:10 PM~10510982
> *lmfao you are a joke :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: do you read the whole thing or skip


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2008, 06:53 PM~10510888
> *:|
> *


 "great"


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

NO LIMIT 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 26 2008, 09:13 PM~10510998
> *"great"
> *


"x2"


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2008, 08:11 PM~10510988
> *:biggrin:  do you read the whole thing or skip
> *


the whole thang and the end :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 26 2008, 09:20 PM~10511034
> *the whole thang and the end  :biggrin:
> *


I bet you were like this motheer fucker. ahahahah your fake ass peice of shit


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2008, 08:22 PM~10511047
> *I bet you were like this motheer fucker. ahahahah your fake ass peice of shit
> *


how am i fake


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@Apr 26 2008, 08:13 PM~10511000
> *NO LIMIT 4 LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

COOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2008, 08:22 PM~10511047
> *I bet you were like this motheer fucker. ahahahah your fake ass peice of shit
> *


hold on i know how cause i sponsor clubs???? or maybe cause i have low prices??????? or maybe cause i let people sale parts for me and let them make money???? oh i know cause i did not build a bike i said i was going to build or my gf business did not get going???? :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HOWS IT GOING D


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 26 2008, 08:39 PM~10511135
> *HOWS IT GOING D
> *


same ol same ol just had a cook out with the mid-west chapters of the club how are you doing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

THE FAMILY


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 26 2008, 07:40 PM~10511144
> *same ol same ol just had a cook out with the mid-west chapters of the club how are you doing
> *


SICK HOMIE NADA JUST HERE TRYING TO PAY A FUCKING FINE AND SHIT :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 26 2008, 08:46 PM~10511169
> *SICK HOMIE NADA JUST HERE TRYING TO PAY A FUCKING FINE AND SHIT  :angry:
> *


yea just getting everything ready for a show at the end of may :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well bro i am going to bed :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 26 2008, 09:44 PM~10511544
> *
> *


yea so you like all the pics :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2008, 07:05 PM~10510956
> *Okay so when I was little I had no freinds.All I had is the internet so I learned all the tricks of the trade on the net. I saw Darren on another forum and he was acting all big and bad. like his shit dont stink. all about lowrider bike like he was cool. So I called him on it. I said you a fuckin lil bitch and I hope you never become anything more then you are now. so he came back at me with some bullshit. he is now on layitlow talking the same old bullshit so I have to call him on it No one even likes him on here. we all think he is a lil bitch ass fool. and if he thinks he is cool and tries to be hard I will eslap him. I even called his chick out twice and shes said youre moving with your aunte and uncle in bel-air I  whistled for a cab and when it came near the Licensplate said fresh and had a dice in the mirror If anything I could say that this cab was rare But I thought now forget it, yo home to bel-air I pulled up to a house about seven or eight And I yelled to the cabby yo, home smell you later Looked at my kingdom I was finally there
> To settle my throne as the prince of bel-air
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 26 2008, 11:55 PM~10512335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 26 2008, 09:30 PM~10511080
> *hold on i know how cause i sponsor clubs???? or maybe cause i have low prices??????? or maybe cause i let people sale parts for me and let them make money???? oh i know cause i did not build a bike i said i was going to build or my gf business did not get going????  :uh:
> *


is some ones but hurt. its the internet. its serious business


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 27 2008, 12:55 AM~10512335
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you like that shit right


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 26 2008, 10:26 PM~10512202
> *yea so you like all the pics  :biggrin:
> *


looks like everybody was haveing a good time.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 27 2008, 01:59 AM~10512724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea we had a blast :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 27 2008, 08:25 AM~10513207
> *pm sent.
> *


returned :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 07:31 AM~10513234
> *returned  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 27 2008, 08:32 AM~10513238
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 27 2008, 10:58 AM~10513853
> *waz up ??
> *


shit i went back to bed and just woke up lol my nephew was racing his car last night and had a wreck and broke the car in half the roll cage gave away and he is getting x-rays right now cause it hurts to walk  

but on the good note i get my suv back tonight


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

it must have been a bad one , to have the cage go. hope he's ok.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 27 2008, 01:38 PM~10514620
> *it must have been a bad one , to have the cage go. hope he's ok.
> *


head said he is hurting they are taken x-rays to see if anything is broke but onlything is his legs the rest is ok


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well i just picked up my suv and talked to my dad nad he said that my nephew did not brake anything but he is hurting from the wreck they said where your feet go by the pedals was only 1 foot an smashed that bad  but atleast he is ok


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Why are you always in NINJA mode??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 27 2008, 03:47 PM~10515247
> *Why are you always in NINJA mode??
> *


i like it like that ninja style nah i just never have log out to change it lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 04:49 PM~10515253
> *i like it like that ninja style nah i just never have log out to change it lol
> *


do it right now, looks like yer trying to hide from ppl!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

hey yo i wanna buy some parts where are you stop hideing you got a busnis to run


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Apr 27 2008, 04:59 PM~10515305
> *hey yo i wanna buy some parts where are you stop hideing you got a busnis to run
> *


He's lurking in the shadows!! :scrutinize:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 27 2008, 03:16 PM~10515374
> *He's lurking in the shadows!! :scrutinize:
> *


 how's your project coming ?? 
:wave:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 27 2008, 05:34 PM~10515455
> *how's your project coming ??
> :wave:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Apr 27 2008, 03:59 PM~10515305
> *hey yo i wanna buy some parts where are you stop hideing you got a busnis to run
> *


hit me up pm bro :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

brits bike just out the box


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

2 toned engraved sprocket


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

and brits new wheels


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

do your chicks even like lowrider bikes. you brought it to them? decent looking chinas


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2008, 06:47 PM~10516127
> *do your chicks even like lowrider bikes.  you brought it to them? decent looking chinas
> *


yes they do very much :biggrin:


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 05:44 PM~10516099
> *brits bike just out the box
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Apr 27 2008, 07:27 PM~10516412
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


yea the box was fucked up but the bike was ok :biggrin: i think it will look good with teh wheels and sprocket then next year new paint and custom parts


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 27 2008, 04:47 PM~10515247
> *Why are you always in NINJA mode??
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 03:49 PM~10515253
> *i like it like that ninja style nah i just never have log out to change it lol
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:uh: lame excuse, why you trying to hide? everyone knows you are online!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Alright last one and Ill leave you alone D.lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 27 2008, 07:41 PM~10516509
> *:uh:  lame excuse, why you trying to hide? everyone knows you are online!
> *


why even care :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is a pic of lowandbeyond lincoln on 13" wires


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 08:45 PM~10516535
> *why even care  :uh:
> *


because I can! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 27 2008, 07:49 PM~10516565
> *because I can! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 08:50 PM~10516576
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 27 2008, 07:56 PM~10516619
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well family i am going to go play PS3 i will holla at you laters


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 07:08 PM~10516733
> *well family i am going to go play PS3 i will holla at you laters
> *


ok.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 27 2008, 08:43 PM~10517019
> *ok.
> *


wuz up family


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family how you doing today :biggrin: 

1 Members: *LowandBeyond*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks for having me down saturday D. Had a blast. About 450 miles round trip on 13's. almost 6 hours of driving time. I died after I got home.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 27 2008, 11:24 PM~10518679
> *Thanks for having me down saturday D.  Had a blast.  About 450 miles round trip on 13's.    almost 6 hours of driving time.  I died after I got home.
> *


any time family glad you had a fun time yea after everyone left we cleaned up and the girls fell a sleep and did not wake up till 8 am today lol talking all that shit about getting drunk lmfao


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 10:28 PM~10518706
> *any time family glad you had a fun time yea after everyone left we cleaned up and the girls fell a sleep and did not wake up till 8 am today lol talking all that shit about getting drunk lmfao
> *



lmao they was drunk. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 27 2008, 11:32 PM~10518734
> *lmao they was drunk.    :biggrin:
> *


yea i think we will do this again maybe in june or july :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 27 2008, 10:34 PM~10518744
> *yea i think we will do this again maybe in june or july  :biggrin:
> *



sounds cool to me. Have you fukkers drive up here one time. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 27 2008, 11:36 PM~10518751
> *sounds cool to me.  Have you fukkers drive up here one time.    :biggrin:
> *


hell yea bro :biggrin: well you have fun i am headed out i will talk to you tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

that lincoln is clean


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

the way down









the way back 









:cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttttt tttttttttttttttttttttttttt ttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 28 2008, 04:17 PM~10524050
> *
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Apr 27 2008, 08:41 PM~10516509
> *:uh:  lame excuse, why you trying to hide? everyone knows you are online!
> *


 :0


----------



## mrnolimit304 (Apr 28, 2008)

hello every one tha name is daniel and as you can tell im with nolimit c.c. im mr.nolimit brother


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrnolimit304_@Apr 28 2008, 08:50 PM~10526887
> *hello every one tha name is daniel and as you can tell im with nolimit c.c. im mr.nolimit brother
> *


wuz up bro welcome to layitlow


----------



## mrnolimit304 (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrnolimit304_@Apr 28 2008, 10:05 PM~10527812
> *thanks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 28 2008, 11:24 PM~10528582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 28 2008, 11:27 PM~10528624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family whats cracking i am getting ready to go pick up some money and go buy GTA4 for ps3 :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

that game got released today over here, shit it was sold out imediately :0 

best game ever made!!!! too bad i don't have any ps3 to play it on


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 29 2008, 11:17 AM~10531150
> *that game got released today over here, shit it was sold out imediately  :0
> 
> best game ever made!!!! too bad i don't have any ps3 to play it on
> *


yea i am getting ready to go to my local vidoe store to see if they have any still


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

just got off the phone with my video store and they have not got the shipment in yet not till around 2pm  so i will be there waiting with bells on :biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 29 2008, 11:34 AM~10531305
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 29 2008, 10:14 AM~10531124
> *wuz up family whats cracking i am getting ready to go pick up some money and go buy GTA4 for ps3 :biggrin:
> *


waiting for my forks to get here.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 29 2008, 11:49 AM~10531445
> *waiting for my forks to get here.
> *


what all did you send me ?????


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

will send you pm. in a bit.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 29 2008, 11:48 AM~10531431
> *wuz up bro
> *


 chillin back at work


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i am going to go play GTA4


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 29 2008, 12:38 PM~10532514
> *yea i am going to go play GTA4
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Apr 29 2008, 02:35 PM~10532980
> *
> *


that game is bad ass i would still be playing but a customer need pics of his stuff :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 29 2008, 05:11 PM~10534134
> *:roflmao:
> *


shit i was getting into it to lmfao real phat ass game


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

yup, those games are very addicting.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 29 2008, 05:21 PM~10534215
> *yup, those games are very addicting.
> *


yep but lowriding is more lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin: check your email :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 29 2008, 08:42 PM~10535856
> *:biggrin: check your email  :biggrin:
> *


check yours :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 29 2008, 09:05 PM~10537046
> *check yours  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 29 2008, 10:44 PM~10537621
> *:yes:
> *


just wait we have a couple thangs coming big from STR8 CLOWN'N :biggrin: they look bad ass


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

good day sir.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

when you said that, did you meen that ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 30 2008, 05:03 PM~10544394
> *when you said that, did you meen that ??
> *


????


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Apr 30 2008, 05:04 PM~10544886
> *????
> *


 what you told me on the phone today.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Apr 30 2008, 06:11 PM~10544947
> *what you told me on the phone today.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Apr 30 2008, 04:03 PM~10544394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :barf: 





:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 30 2008, 07:44 PM~10545748
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :barf:
> :biggrin:
> *


you and your dirty mind lmfao wuz up family


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

alittle OT at work. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 30 2008, 07:48 PM~10545794
> *alittle OT at work.    :biggrin:
> *


make that money :biggrin: yea shit the wife got her check today and i flipped out :0 $1500 take home


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## MrMarcu$ (Mar 22, 2008)

:nicoderm: $$$$


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Apr 30 2008, 07:50 PM~10545818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up homie


----------



## MrMarcu$ (Mar 22, 2008)

coolen--coolen tryen to find a few parts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrMarcu$_@Apr 30 2008, 07:56 PM~10545887
> *coolen--coolen tryen to find a few parts
> *


what you need homie?


----------



## MrMarcu$ (Mar 22, 2008)

IM LOOKEN 4 A WHITE SEAT FOR MY 26inch


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrMarcu$_@Apr 30 2008, 08:20 PM~10546091
> *IM LOOKEN 4 A WHITE SEAT FOR MY 26inch
> *


hmmm i do not have one sorry


----------



## MrMarcu$ (Mar 22, 2008)

:tears:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MrMarcu$_@Apr 30 2008, 08:41 PM~10546369
> *:tears:
> *


i tryed sorry :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up family ??


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

not much here.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 1 2008, 06:25 AM~10549598
> *waz up family ??
> *


wuz up homie yea just got back from the slot car track i am getting the kids into it i bought one tonight and getting ready to up grade it soon  till we can get a rc track near by :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i have a rc truck. its a traxss. grave digger body. big wheels an tires. its lots of fun.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 1 2008, 09:33 PM~10556087
> *i have a rc truck. its a traxss.  grave digger body. big wheels an tires. its lots of fun.
> *


yea i am looking at buying a revo 3.3 or the new E-revo to race :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

are those gas powered ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 1 2008, 09:54 PM~10556238
> *are those gas powered ??
> *


the 3.3 is but the new one E-revo is not i used to race rc cars like 15 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

my junk rc's 



















































I need a nitro one. Living in the country I can't even play with my shit.  They just junk toys anyways.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn now that is flaked out lol yea yu need a revo something you can play with lowriders are not good in the country lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

keeps them clean and none scratched up tho. They look good on the shelf. The flaked out 64 is the only one really played with.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2008, 09:02 PM~10556350
> *my junk rc's
> 
> 
> ...


whats up family ?? i likes that flake color.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2008, 10:11 PM~10556460
> *keeps them clean and none scratched up tho.  They look good on the shelf.  The flaked out 64 is the only one really played with.
> *


nice yea i bought a slot car today going to go race it saturday morning and trying to get it bumped up a class so i can change the motor and really get up there :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

boys an there toys.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

the older you get the more expensive the toys get.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 1 2008, 10:22 PM~10556574
> *boys an there toys.
> *


yep we used to have 2 of these and a 4 wheeler and mini bike to go play with but my uncle moved so we had no where to ride them so we sold everything


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2008, 09:28 PM~10556628
> *the older you get the more expensive the toys get.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2008, 10:28 PM~10556628
> *the older you get the more expensive the toys get.
> *


sad but true :biggrin: from race cars to lowriders


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family how is everyone doing today


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

good. how bout you ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 2 2008, 05:26 PM~10562532
> *good. how bout you ??
> *


i am doing real good went and looked at a couple racing rc truck today and found out there is a track about 30 mins from here :biggrin: so i have to call sunday to talk to the guy about everything and to see what classes they run


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

did you see the track yet ?? when you go take pics.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 2 2008, 06:38 PM~10562999
> *  did you see the track yet ?? when you go take pics.
> *


nah i was at hobbytown usa and the guy told me there was a track about 30 mins from here he said he thinks it is a dirt indoor track i am going to call a number the guy gave me to talk to the guy about everything


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

we have hobby town out here to. they must be like wal-mart. they have some good shit there.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 2 2008, 07:14 PM~10563191
> *we have hobby town out here to. they must be like wal-mart. they have some good shit there.
> *


yea they are all cross the usa only thing is there stores are alway little :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up ?? my "box" is in town.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 3 2008, 08:51 AM~10565891
> *waz up ?? my "box" is in town.
> *


cool i will check monday at the shipper lol 

yea just got back from the slot car track did a couple races and trying to get the feel of everything real cool group of guys :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

pics. or it happened.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 3 2008, 01:34 PM~10567204
> *pics. or it happened.
> *


as soon as i get a new cam lol i need to buy a new one so i can take a pic of my new slot car and the tracks :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 3 2008, 02:05 PM~10567295
> *
> *


yea friday night i am going to this race track i found about 30 mins from here it is a rc track they race ever friday night be kind of cool :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

try to get a cam before then, so we can see every thing. i'm thinking of having a bbq for the cali chapter. lol.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 3 2008, 02:34 PM~10567405
> *try to get a cam before then, so we can see every thing. i'm thinking of having a bbq for the cali chapter. lol.
> *


oh yea i will homie and if you have that bar-b-q take alot of pics :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 3 2008, 03:09 PM~10567530
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO WHATS UP WITH THE STOCK PARTS? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 3 2008, 05:35 PM~10568047
> *SO WHATS UP WITH THE STOCK PARTS?  :biggrin:
> *


i am waiting on my order he said a couple thangs was in back order so i told him to wait till everything was there and send it all at one time :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 3 2008, 03:59 PM~10567917
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wats good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 3 2008, 05:52 PM~10568122
> *wats good
> *


chillin how about you bro :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 3 2008, 04:39 PM~10568060
> *i am waiting on my order he said a couple thangs was in back order so i told him to wait till everything was there and send it all at one time :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 3 2008, 07:15 PM~10568612
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 3 2008, 06:14 PM~10568599
> *chillin how about you bro  :biggrin:
> *


listenin 2 music


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 3 2008, 08:00 PM~10568904
> *listenin 2 music
> *


i am just looking a rc cars lol i think we are going to sale my kids bikes after this show season and buy them some rc cars to race they really get a kick out of it and the group of people that race them are nice as hell :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 3 2008, 09:00 PM~10568904
> *listenin 2 music
> *


you left devotions?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2008, 07:29 PM~10569105
> *you left devotions?
> *


 :yessad: i had some probelms with one of the members


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 3 2008, 09:34 PM~10569142
> *:yessad: i had some probelms with one of the members
> *


how many clubs you been in homie?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 3 2008, 07:25 PM~10569089
> *i am just looking a rc cars lol i think we are going to sale my kids bikes after this show season and buy them some rc cars to race they really get a kick out of it and the group of people that race them are nice as hell  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2008, 07:35 PM~10569150
> *how many clubs you been in homie?
> *


2 :uh: i aint trying 2 go 2 differnt clubs but both i had probelms


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 3 2008, 09:37 PM~10569168
> *2 :uh: i aint trying 2 go 2 differnt clubs but both i had probelms
> *


  good luck on finding the right C.C. to kick it with bro.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2008, 07:38 PM~10569176
> *  good luck on finding the right C.C. to kick it with bro.
> *


thanx


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 3 2008, 08:35 PM~10569151
> *
> *


yea it is nothing like lowriding no BS alot of cool people helping out each other and having fun no shit talking something lowriding has lost


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 3 2008, 07:42 PM~10569202
> *yea it is nothing like lowriding no BS alot of cool people helping out each other and having fun no shit talking something lowriding has lost
> *


i know  now people are all worried about taking a trophy i mean its cool taking a trophy but if your just gonna get all mad cause u didnt place why did u even go then


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 3 2008, 08:45 PM~10569219
> *i know   now people are all worried about taking a trophy i mean is cool taking a trophy but if your just gonna get all mad cause u didnt place why did u even go then
> *


hell i am watching these people race and teh last place was just as excited at first lol and everyone helps everyone


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 3 2008, 07:59 PM~10569291
> *hell i am watching these people race and teh last place was just as excited at first lol and everyone helps everyone
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 3 2008, 09:41 PM~10569493
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 3 2008, 02:34 PM~10567405
> *try to get a cam before then, so we can see every thing. i'm thinking of having a bbq for the cali chapter. lol.
> *


hey family do you have any beer i ran out lol :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 3 2008, 09:02 PM~10569630
> *hey family do you have any beer i ran out lol  :biggrin:
> *


 sure. $18.95+shipping.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 3 2008, 10:08 PM~10569663
> *sure. $18.95+shipping.
> *


damn i will walk to the store lol 13.95 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 3 2008, 10:12 PM~10569691
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i love my chill and corona


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

the ninja was here lmfao


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 3 2008, 11:13 PM~10569701
> *the ninja was here lmfao
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you'd like that one!! :roflmao: your welcome! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 3 2008, 10:16 PM~10569712
> *I knew you'd like that one!! :roflmao:  your welcome! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i would rather be a ninja turtle


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

so how was the trip to the store ?? find your way back home ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 4 2008, 09:44 AM~10571487
> *so how was the trip to the store ?? find your way back home ??
> *


fuck that i just went and played ps3 till about 7am lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: i reboxed that stuff for texas. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 4 2008, 01:26 PM~10572337
> *:roflmao:  i reboxed that stuff for texas.  :biggrin:
> *


did you get down the box size lol yea i just got home from going out to eat i love mexican food :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 3 2008, 09:13 PM~10569701
> *the ninja was here lmfao
> 
> 
> ...


yup. it's only 1/3 the size it was. you love everything. lol.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 4 2008, 03:19 PM~10572756
> *yup. it's only 1/3 the size it was. you love everything. lol.
> *


i know i have some much love inside ilove everything from assholes to TACO's :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 4 2008, 03:44 PM~10572865
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 3 2008, 09:13 PM~10569701
> *look into my eyes grasshopper
> 
> 
> ...


for what ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 4 2008, 05:41 PM~10573349
> *for what ??
> *


 :0 for all your lowrider bike needs at LOW LOW prices :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up bro ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 4 2008, 08:02 PM~10574082
> *waz up bro ??
> *


nm just watching videos with my kids of rc cars the ones we are thinking about racing hell they are talking about saling there 2 bikes and building a rc car more fun  hell i don't blame them


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 4 2008, 10:05 PM~10574657
> *nm just watching videos with my kids of rc cars the ones we are thinking about racing hell they are talking about saling there 2 bikes and building a rc car more fun    hell i don't blame them
> *


  Hell yeah bro. do that.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2008, 09:06 PM~10574671
> *  Hell yeah bro. do that.
> *


yep keeping the kids off the streets  but i will still be saling parts and going to shows :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 4 2008, 10:12 PM~10574728
> *yep keeping the kids off the streets   but i will still be saling parts and going to shows :biggrin:
> *


sal all the parts you want and going to shows. ahahhahaha antique road show?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2008, 09:14 PM~10574757
> *sal all the parts you want and going to shows. ahahhahaha antique road show?
> *


???????


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2008, 08:14 PM~10574757
> *sal all the parts you want and going to shows. ahahhahaha antique road show?
> *


 i watch that some times. an yankee workshop to.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 4 2008, 10:05 PM~10575399
> *i watch that some times.  an yankee workshop to.
> *


shit if it is not on speed i do not want it :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

you should be getting my package some time today. :biggrin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 5 2008, 09:33 AM~10578178
> *you should be getting my package some time today.  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 5 2008, 12:42 PM~10579447
> *:biggrin:
> *


yea i am leaving in a min but my wife will be here waiting for the package :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 5 2008, 12:59 PM~10579596
> *
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 5 2008, 12:00 PM~10579601
> *wuz up bro
> *


nuthin......wats good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 5 2008, 01:06 PM~10579653
> *nuthin......wats good
> *


wait on a couple phone calls :biggrin: get ready to go to the store


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 5 2008, 01:27 PM~10579832
> *uffin:
> *


what it do bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 5 2008, 12:53 PM~10579544
> *
> *


hey i just got your box bro :biggrin: i will open it later and see what i am working with


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i'll call you tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 5 2008, 12:07 PM~10579663
> *wait on a couple phone calls  :biggrin:  get ready to go to the store
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+May 5 2008, 02:18 PM~10580255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i cam home an dthe fucking internet was fucked up it would not let me :angry: had to reset ip address and alot of other computer bs lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

going up


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

quit playing in that elevator.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 6 2008, 07:17 AM~10586762
> *quit playing in that elevator.
> *


but they are so fun :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 6 2008, 05:22 PM~10592005
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you know going up and down like some of the guys head on here :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 6 2008, 05:33 PM~10592118
> *:roflmao:
> *


hey i am not the one with BIG D in the mouth :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 7 2008, 01:43 AM~10596565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey what is a good time to call you


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 01:48 AM~10596572
> *hey what is a good time to call you
> *


UH YEAH WHY NOT? :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 7 2008, 01:50 AM~10596574
> *UH YEAH WHY NOT? :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


well i called and you did not pick up smooth move exlax :biggrin:


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

WRONG NUMBER YOU DIAL!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN$piratioN$ B.C_@May 7 2008, 01:55 AM~10596588
> *WRONG NUMBER YOU DIAL!!!!
> *


next time give me the right one lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WAZ UP FAMILY ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nm just got off the phone with some homies from cali said they heard my name like 3 or 4 times at show from some hater talking shit about me lmfao it is sad they even go to shows and talk shit lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

it is sad. my dad used to tell me all the time"if you can't say something nice about someone, don't say anything". to bad more peeps don't live by that.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 03:53 PM~10601679
> *it is sad. my dad used to tell me all the time"if you can't say something nice about someone, don't say anything". to bad more peeps don't live by that.
> *


hell no they are getting me business i have had 3 customer this week alone call me asking for prices and pics cause other people running me from CALI and TEXAS


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 well then, let them talk shit then.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 05:10 PM~10602210
> *:0 well then, let them talk shit then.
> *


but it is scary how they like big D in there mouths :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea these bitch talk shit cause they got nuts the size of grapes


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 06:16 PM~10602644
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fuck'em they can suck my pee pee :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 04:53 PM~10601679
> *it is sad. my dad used to tell me all the time"if you can't say something nice about someone, don't say anything". to bad more peeps don't live by that.
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

dammmmm. you didn't say anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 08:09 PM~10603062
> *dammmmm. you didn't say anything.  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah fuck wicked middle man works


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 06:10 PM~10603071
> *yeah fuck wicked middle man works
> *


 i knew it wouldn't last long. 
:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

FACT: this fool is a joke and always will be.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 06:13 PM~10603090
> *FACT: this fool is a joke and always will be.
> *


just you like you . and everyone else on this site . shit getting old


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 7 2008, 08:20 PM~10603143
> *just you like you . and everyone else on this site . shit getting old
> *


meh. it passes time. :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i leave and all the drama starts hey kenny how you doing


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

no drama. it's just juan, with his daily "i hate you" stuff. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 08:47 PM~10603376
> *no drama. it's just juan, with his daily "i hate you" stuff. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THIS IS TRUE.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 07:47 PM~10603376
> *no drama. it's just juan, with his daily "i hate you" stuff. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 06:25 PM~10603183
> *damn i leave and all the drama starts hey kenny how you doing
> *


just chillin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 7 2008, 09:10 PM~10604123
> *just chillin
> *


yea same here :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 08:11 PM~10604133
> *yea same here  :biggrin:
> *


 what ?? i'm waiting.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 09:14 PM~10604157
> *what ?? i'm waiting.
> *


what you waiting on


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 09:27 PM~10604300
> *:dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

so anything new ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 7 2008, 10:04 PM~10604713
> *so anything new ??
> *


yea acouple thangs :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

good morning. how is everyone ??


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

EY D I LEFT YOU A MESSAGE ON MYSPACE GET AT ME CUZ


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@May 8 2008, 09:23 AM~10606978
> *EY D I LEFT YOU A MESSAGE ON MYSPACE GET AT ME CUZ
> *


ok homie


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 8 2008, 01:21 PM~10608757
> *
> *


wuz up family how is everything rolling today


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

just fine. hows it going with you family ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 8 2008, 01:26 PM~10608784
> *just fine. hows it going with you family ??
> *


shit getting ready to go do some running then get back to doing some gold plating


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 12:34 PM~10608855
> *shit getting ready to go do some running then get back to doing some gold plating
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

anything yet ??


----------



## IN$piratioN$ B.C (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 01:34 PM~10608855
> *shit getting ready to go do some running then get back to doing some gold plating
> *


hey bro hit me up rite now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+May 8 2008, 07:20 PM~10611301-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i wil after i get off the phone


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 8 2008, 07:43 PM~10611512
> *:biggrin:
> *


yea man i like how bitch get but hurt and go crying to everyone like a little ****** ass bitch :uh:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 8 2008, 09:35 PM~10612375
> *:0
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

well, i'd say waz up but i already know.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 9 2008, 08:44 AM~10614864
> *well, i'd say waz up but i already know.
> *


YEA I AM SORRY THAT BITCH ASS "COMPANYS" DO NOT KNOW HOW TO DO BUSINESS BUT HEY NOW YOU KNOW WICKED 200%


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

thats right.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 9 2008, 08:51 AM~10614926
> *thats right.
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

GOT THE BOXES TODAY MITCH


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 9 2008, 10:23 PM~10620820
> *GOT THE BOXES TODAY MITCH
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 9 2008, 09:23 PM~10620820
> *GOT THE BOXES TODAY MITCH
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 9 2008, 09:31 PM~10621027
> *:0
> *


you know. waz good today ??


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 8 2008, 01:34 PM~10608855
> *shit getting ready to go do some running then get back to doing some gold plating
> *


you no damn well you aint doing any running :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+May 10 2008, 09:22 AM~10622663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey you think they are going to be ready for what str8 clown'n has comeing :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

nope. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 10 2008, 09:26 PM~10625809
> *nope.  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 10 2008, 09:05 PM~10625722
> *ok you have me there lmfao fuck running is to much like work lmfao
> hey you think they are going to be ready for what str8 clown'n has comeing  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 10 2008, 10:31 PM~10626155
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: whats cracking homie hey are any of you guys coming down to lousiville for showdown in july ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up ?? been working on my trike trying to get it ready for rauls show on the 25.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 11 2008, 10:14 AM~10627957
> *waz up ?? been working on my trike trying to get it ready for rauls show on the 25.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 10 2008, 11:01 PM~10626303
> *:biggrin:  whats cracking homie hey are any of you guys coming down to lousiville for showdown in july ?
> *


i think i am but not sure about anyone else


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@May 11 2008, 12:34 PM~10628610
> *i think i am but not sure about anyone else
> *


i might be down sunday to look i have one of my chapters going to be showing some bikes and a truck :biggrin:


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

Fuck u you lame as white boy this is chestersville,Wyoming


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brown2thebone_@May 11 2008, 02:31 PM~10629215
> *Fuck u you lame as white boy this is chestersville,Wyoming
> *


lmfao man this is funny fake name for a fake person lmfao


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 11 2008, 01:36 PM~10629243
> *lmfao man this is funny fake name for a fake person lmfao
> *


Im just playing blood you a coo cat meow me in the pms


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

ey you str8 clowning can you make a me a cutout of a fork i want it done by today can you do it ill pay you in donuts


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

shit, if you getting donuts i want some.


----------



## brown2thebone (May 11, 2008)

lol nah thought seriously i like your work str8 clownin can you work something up or what


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 11 2008, 02:40 PM~10629675
> *shit, if you getting donuts i want some.
> *


LOL YEAH ME TOO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 11 2008, 07:36 PM~10630999
> *LOL YEAH ME TOO
> *


some guys on here like LONG ones with cream filling lmfao


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:uh: oh the drama. 




sup cuz?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 12 2008, 02:22 AM~10633101
> *:uh:  oh the drama.
> sup cuz?
> *


got to love business lmfao hell getting ready for may 31st


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 12 2008, 03:33 AM~10633182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

nothing. anything come yet ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 12 2008, 05:03 PM~10637686
> *nothing. anything come yet ??
> *


  nope


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up family ?? :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up bro i just been getting some shit out the why :biggrin: what you up to


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

grinding the tank on my frame. i need to get it ready for those down tubes.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+May 13 2008, 03:17 PM~10645711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you have a happy birthday bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

t h i s i s g o i n g u p .


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 13 2008, 07:00 PM~10648035
> *t  h  i  s  i  s  g  o  i  n  g  u  p  .
> *


well homie there you are well i am going out have a couple beers i will be back later tonight have fun :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

right. left. up. down.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

right. left. up. down.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 13 2008, 09:17 PM~10649406
> *right. left. up. down.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up ?? they say its going to be 106* tomorrow.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 14 2008, 06:47 AM~10651831
> *waz up ?? they say its going to be 106* tomorrow.
> *


fucking lucky ass i wish it was hot here lol in do time it will be hot and i will wish it was cool lmfao we are never happy :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 14 2008, 06:47 AM~10651831
> *waz up ?? they say its going to be 106* tomorrow.
> *


damn it you should never told you are getting that for me now i can not wait to get it :biggrin: WMW baby :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

ok. heres the real deal. i was just JOKEING. lol. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 14 2008, 02:43 PM~10654918
> *ok. heres the real deal. i was just JOKEING. lol.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh damn that was wrong  :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

no, i was just jokeing bout jokeing. you will get it some time next year. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 14 2008, 03:25 PM~10655173
> *no, i was just jokeing bout jokeing.  you will get it some time next year.  :0
> *


cool as long as it is by feb lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i don't know. that might be cutting it close.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 14 2008, 03:36 PM~10655261
> *i don't know. that might be cutting it close.
> *


LMFAO


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

what. :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 15 2008, 07:21 AM~10660143
> *what.  :scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 15 2008, 07:21 AM~10660143
> *what.  :scrutinize:
> *


well fuck i am going BACK to bed bro i did not get to sleep till 7am it is 10:13 now and i been up a half hour lol damn people are jack hamming the pool across the lake from me :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This guy's with you ? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 15 2008, 01:46 PM~10662904
> *This guy's with you ? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


really look at the name is sounds the same but is it spelled the same :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 11:29 PM~10663193
> *really look at the name is sounds the same but is it spelled the same  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


Just thought he was one of your boys. So would that be copyright violation?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 15 2008, 07:21 AM~10660143
> *what.  :scrutinize:
> *


yo bro you getting that ready bro grapenuts is getting a little crazy cry mood today lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 01:29 PM~10663193
> *really look at the name is sounds the same but is it spelled the same  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


thats a nice looking trike. :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 02:59 PM~10663784
> *yo bro you getting that ready bro grapenuts is getting a little crazy cry mood today lmfao  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+May 15 2008, 04:05 PM~10663828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

THAT IS A NICE ASS TRIKE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.NoLimit_@May 15 2008, 05:31 PM~10664455
> *THAT IS A NICE ASS TRIKE
> *


nice edit lmfao


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

shirts that will soon be for sale at myspace.com/down_low_kustomz 








girls shirts and thongs :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 05:11 PM~10664704
> *shirts that will soon be for sale at myspace.com/down_low_kustomz
> 
> 
> ...


i like the 1st one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea they will be $20+ship


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 05:12 PM~10664717
> *yea they will be $20+ship
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 15 2008, 06:14 PM~10664725
> *:cheesy:
> *


i go your back homie :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 05:14 PM~10664730
> *i got your back homie  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

you need more sleep. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+May 15 2008, 06:16 PM~10664742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 15 2008, 05:20 PM~10664765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wtf :biggrin:


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

You're a fucking post whore fat ass :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 05:21 PM~10664776
> *lmfao sorry i type to fast some times
> 
> *


i do the same thing :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+May 15 2008, 06:21 PM~10664777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know i just so excited lmfao


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 15 2008, 05:24 PM~10664812
> *:0
> i know i just so excited lmfao
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 15 2008, 06:25 PM~10664818
> *lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

damm its hot, hot, hot !! i need a pool.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 15 2008, 07:30 PM~10665332
> *damm its hot, hot, hot !! i need a pool.
> *


shit i wish they would get done working on our pool fucking at 7 am they are jack hamming :angry:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: i didn't hear a thing.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 15 2008, 07:49 PM~10665495
> *:roflmao: i didn't hear a thing.
> *


ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

its way past my bed time. i'll talk to you tomorrow. maybe.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 15 2008, 11:11 PM~10667291
> *its way past my bed time. i'll talk to you tomorrow. maybe.
> *


later family talk to you later


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

damm, looks like i missed all the fun last night.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 16 2008, 07:50 AM~10669308
> *damm, looks like i missed all the fun last night.
> *


hell yea fam it going to be fun tonight to :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

look what i just got.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 16 2008, 02:55 PM~10672143
> *look what i just got.
> 
> 
> ...


fucker lmfao damn these fucker are getting old real fast


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up family ??


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 16 2008, 01:55 PM~10672143
> *look what i just got.
> 
> 
> ...


what hell is that for is that for the really thick chunks of bondo


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 16 2008, 07:54 PM~10673818
> *what hell is that for is that for the really thick chunks of bondo
> *


no, engraving.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news+May 16 2008, 08:54 PM~10673818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 17 2008, 05:44 PM~10677968
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 17 2008, 05:47 PM~10677980
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


only thang i have to ask is whne you going to fly the STR8 CLOWN'N plaque :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 18 2008, 07:04 AM~10679828
> *:wave:
> *


wuz up family how you doing


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

trying to make it cooler.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 18 2008, 10:19 AM~10680258
> *trying to make it cooler.
> *


good luck with that one lol yea i just been on the grind get them parts done


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 18 2008, 10:50 AM~10680371
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

things are heating up all over.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 18 2008, 11:52 AM~10680598
> *things are heating up all over.
> *


hell yea i am ready


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 18 2008, 01:07 PM~10680952
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn it so whats cracking homie :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 18 2008, 04:20 PM~10681944
> *damn it so whats cracking homie  :biggrin:
> *


waiting for the sun to go down, so i can get some stuff done.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+May 18 2008, 05:49 PM~10682045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

did you say whore ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 18 2008, 07:46 PM~10682568
> *did  you  say  whore ??
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

did you say whore ?? :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 18 2008, 09:41 PM~10683380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey i used to have like 4 or 5 of them the bank gave them to me for the kids


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 18 2008, 07:46 PM~10682576
> *did you say whore ??  :0
> *


hey bro i got one of my frames from nick tonight it will be sent out for paint i will have it back here for a WICKED touch


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 18 2008, 08:41 PM~10683380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 18 2008, 10:53 PM~10683986
> *:0
> *


what it do homie


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 19 2008, 02:09 AM~10684752
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 03:12 AM~10684757
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 01:12 AM~10684757
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 19 2008, 06:03 AM~10684987
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wuz up bro hey just got off the phone with MR.559 he shut the comp down he said he took 1st place and repped TEAM WICKED :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

he's on a roll. that bike is killing the comp. :thumbsup: mr.559.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 19 2008, 12:20 PM~10687105
> *he's on a roll.  that bike is killing the comp.  :thumbsup: mr.559.
> *


yes it is homie hey here is the cam i bought i hope to get it soon
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=220236671546


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

nice. now we can have kodak moments. lol.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 19 2008, 12:41 PM~10687259
> *nice. now we can have kodak moments. lol.
> *


yea i have to get something eazy to shoot so the girls can take pics to lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up family ??


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up family ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nm chillin get ready to go play some ps3 or head to a homie house :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 19 2008, 09:17 PM~10691788
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 19 2008, 10:53 PM~10693622
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 20 2008, 01:18 AM~10694017
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn it is hard being a pimp lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up bro ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 20 2008, 07:13 AM~10694517
> *waz up bro ??
> *


just go to the logo for the shirt they will be done by the 29th :biggrin: they are white shirts and black and silver logos looks real cool


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

send me a pic. please.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 20 2008, 04:20 AM~10694326
> *damn it is hard being a pimp lol
> *


lol wtf


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 20 2008, 03:15 PM~10697248
> *send me a pic. please.
> *


i will e-mail you it


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

got it. very nice. can't wait to get them.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 20 2008, 03:32 PM~10697378
> *got it. very nice. can't wait to get them.
> *


yea went with 2 colors beside only one it will look good on the white shirts :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

there looking for me. i'm going to hide in here. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 20 2008, 09:13 PM~10700186
> *there looking for me. i'm going to hide in here.  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 21 2008, 09:35 AM~10703325
> *:|
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

that was like what i was like before my mornin coffee an smokes. now i'm like this :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 21 2008, 12:16 PM~10704388
> *that was like what i was like before my mornin coffee an smokes. now i'm like this  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

it's hammer time. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 21 2008, 02:20 PM~10705221
> *it's hammer time. :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

what is it ?? all i see is red x's.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WTF ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey bro i got gold hell yea :biggrin: now i can get your shit done lol and i have something that should be here today if it shows up i will have pics tonight of it oh shit did i say pics :0 my new cam will be here today :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

kool. get to work . :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 22 2008, 12:46 PM~10712838
> *kool. get to work .  :biggrin:
> *


i know :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

just get it done by june 15.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 22 2008, 01:08 PM~10712961
> *just get it done by june 15.
> *


it will be shipped out on monday or tuesday :biggrin: with the 26" seat and chain :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

kool. i will have to send my address to you. a few times. lol.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 22 2008, 01:14 PM~10713003
> *kool. i will have to send my address to you. a few times. lol.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey give me a ring tonight bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

ko. same time.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 22 2008, 05:27 PM~10714785
> *ko. same time.
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 22 2008, 05:27 PM~10714785
> *ko. same time.
> *


hey you get them forks and stuff from gotti yet ??????


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 23 2008, 01:03 AM~10718401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hell yea WICKED all day everyday :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wait till you see my WICKED charm i will be wearing it in july lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=f-K1mk5q9Ew&feature=related


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 23 2008, 03:40 AM~10718536
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=f-K1mk5q9Ew&feature=related
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 23 2008, 02:52 AM~10718545
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:uh: not like triple 6? 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2ygqj3RbHFU&feature=user


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

po pimp 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qzwfyPLZHb8&feature=related
:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 23 2008, 03:53 AM~10718547
> *:uh:    not like triple 6?
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=2ygqj3RbHFU&feature=user
> *


some of there stuff is cool but some is off the wall lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 23 2008, 03:56 AM~10718549
> *po pimp
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=qzwfyPLZHb8&feature=related
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 23 2008, 03:00 AM~10718560
> *some of there stuff is cool but some is off the wall lol
> *



I'm sitting in the office with the boss man and played that shit. Had me rollin. Never heard that one. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eGXV9cNZ4Co

uffin: uffin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 23 2008, 04:02 AM~10718565
> *I'm sitting in the office with the boss man and played that shit.    Had me rollin.  Never heard that one.    :biggrin:
> *


lmfao hey are you getting a plaque before showdown ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 23 2008, 04:04 AM~10718567
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=eGXV9cNZ4Co
> 
> uffin:  uffin:
> *


i love this song :biggrin: good hopping song


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 23 2008, 03:07 AM~10718569
> *lmfao  hey are you getting a plaque before showdown ?
> *



fukn hope so. Been BROKE!  :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 23 2008, 04:33 AM~10718582
> *fukn hope so.  Been BROKE!      :angry:
> *


well i am getting everyones order and getting them all at one time :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 22 2008, 07:09 PM~10715906
> *hey you get them forks and stuff from gotti yet ??????
> *


 nope. haven't got shit. the last i heard was they got shipped. he didn't know by who (ups or fed-ex) or have a tracking #. 
:dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 23 2008, 06:45 AM~10718792
> *nope. haven't got shit. the last i heard was they got shipped. he didn't know by who (ups or fed-ex) or have a tracking #.
> :dunno:
> *


hmmmm :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

thats what i'm thinking.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 23 2008, 07:14 AM~10718860
> *thats what i'm thinking.
> *


pm him and find out wuz up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well fam i been up going on 24 hours i am going to get some sleep i will be on in a little bit


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

ko.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*FUCK!!!!!! everytime i fall a sleep someone calls  or kids come by knocking on the door looking for my kids :biggrin: *


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 23 2008, 01:10 PM~10721433
> *FUCK!!!!!! everytime i fall a sleep someone calls    or kids come by knocking on the door looking for my kids  :biggrin:
> *


and thats why you gat a shot gun...i found it works quit well on door to door sales men


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@May 23 2008, 02:13 PM~10721453
> *and thats why you gat a shot gun...i found it works quit well on door to door sales men
> *


lmfao


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

hear is one of me the other day it turn out my mail man called the cops and i didnt get mail that day LOL but got in a lot of shit by the cops for having it out in my yard


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@May 23 2008, 02:39 PM~10721629
> *hear is one of me the other day it turn out my mail man called the cops and i didnt get mail that day LOL but got in a lot of shit by the cops for having it out in my yard
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

now you see why i got in shit...... LOL


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Droppin' in to say :wave:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Damn Reckless. I need one of those.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles+May 23 2008, 03:37 PM~10721959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey girl wuz up how is everything


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up family ?? you get some sleep ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 23 2008, 06:24 PM~10723031
> *waz up family ?? you get some sleep ??
> *


hell no i am tired as fuck  but it is ok i have stayed up for 3 days str8 before :biggrin: (no drugs)


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

lol. (no drugs)


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

str8 clown'n says no to drugs


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

yup. they will f**k you up. big time.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 23 2008, 07:35 PM~10723519
> *yup. they will f**k you up. big time.
> *


yea before i got my life str8 i used to do brugs sell drugs and pills anything that would make money  but you do what yopu have to when you are poor in 8 short year i have done a 180 on life and here i am :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats "brugs" ?? something new ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 23 2008, 07:47 PM~10723637
> *whats "brugs" ?? something new ??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 23 2008, 06:47 PM~10723637
> *whats "brugs" ?? something new ??
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: DAM HOMIE YOU MADE ME CRACK UP LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 23 2008, 07:52 PM~10723671
> *LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DAM HOMIE YOU MADE ME CRACK UP LOL
> *


x2 after i seen i did put that lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 23 2008, 06:54 PM~10723678
> *x2 after i seen i did put that lol
> *


LOL ME TOO I READ BACK WHAT YOU WROTE LOL, I CANT BELIEVE I DIDNT NOTICE AT FIRST


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 23 2008, 07:58 PM~10723706
> *LOL ME TOO I READ BACK WHAT YOU WROTE LOL, I CANT BELIEVE I DIDNT NOTICE AT FIRST
> *


lmfao


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@May 23 2008, 10:25 PM~10725016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BUT FAILING AT SPELLING


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

busted by the lil punctuation popo. :roflmao:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 24 2008, 11:49 AM~10727892
> *busted by the lil punctuation popo.  :roflmao:
> *


LOL yeah but most of the people on hear ant spell worth a shit so who cares


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@May 24 2008, 01:13 PM~10728035
> *LOL yeah but most of the people on hear ant spell worth a shit so who cares
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

whats up pimp juce


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

you see my new seat LOL i just got it after 5 months of wateing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@May 24 2008, 01:16 PM~10728050
> *whats up pimp juce
> *


nm getting ready to step out :biggrin:


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 23 2008, 06:29 PM~10723483
> *str8 clown'n says no to drugs
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@May 24 2008, 02:10 PM~10728440
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

MY LITTLE BOYS BIKE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 24 2008, 05:09 PM~10728982
> *MY LITTLE BOYS BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


I really dig this bike. luv the shell and the num chucks as supports


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 04:10 PM~10728988
> *I really dig this bike. luv the shell and the num chucks as supports
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

I AM TAKEN IT A PART TONIGHT AND CLEANING IT UP FOR THE SHOW NEXT WEEK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

THE BACK FENDER


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

MY LITTLE BOY AND HIS BIKE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 24 2008, 04:16 PM~10729030
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

NEXT WEEKEND I WILL HAVE ALOT MORE PICS OF ALL THE STR8 CLOWN'N CC/BC FLEET :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 24 2008, 03:18 PM~10729042
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: im takin my blue bike 2 its 1st show tomorrow :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 24 2008, 04:22 PM~10729058
> *:biggrin: im takin my blue bike 2 its 1st show tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 24 2008, 03:23 PM~10729061
> *GOOD LUCK HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


thanks d


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

the fork braces are kool looking. when i seen your little boy, what you said poped into my mind.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 24 2008, 04:24 PM~10729068
> *the fork braces are kool looking. when i seen your little boy, what you said poped into my mind.
> *


LMFAO I AM TELLING YOU :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 24 2008, 03:22 PM~10729058
> *:biggrin: im takin my blue bike 2 its 1st show tomorrow :cheesy:
> *


maybe see you there. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 24 2008, 03:42 PM~10729140
> *maybe see you there.
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+May 24 2008, 04:42 PM~10729140-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH ARE YOU 2 GOING ON A DATE AFTER THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WTF !!!!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NEW PAGE.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 24 2008, 03:09 PM~10728982
> *MY LITTLE BOYS BIKE
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 24 2008, 04:32 PM~10729337
> *OH ARE YOU 2 GOING ON A DATE AFTER THE SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


wtf :0


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

good looking bike D !!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 24 2008, 04:32 PM~10729337
> *OH ARE YOU 2 GOING ON A DATE AFTER THE SHOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :loco:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 24 2008, 07:53 PM~10730308
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :loco:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+May 24 2008, 06:50 PM~10729644-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank kyle


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

no problem did u get my parts sent out bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@May 24 2008, 09:27 PM~10730556
> *no problem did u get my parts sent out bro
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 24 2008, 10:29 PM~10730565
> *pm sent
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411505
:biggrin: dont get but hurt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 09:42 PM~10730662
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411505
> :biggrin:  dont get but hurt
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 24 2008, 10:45 PM~10730680
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 09:48 PM~10730706
> *:biggrin:
> *


don't get but hurt :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411512


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

is this "guy" related to you ??







:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 24 2008, 10:32 PM~10730980
> *is this "guy" related to you ??
> 
> 
> ...


shhh thats my brother :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 24 2008, 09:00 PM~10730793
> *don't get but hurt  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411512
> *



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH
HHJAHHAHAHAHJAHJAJAHAHAHHAGHAHAHHAHAGHAH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 25 2008, 12:10 AM~10731528
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH
> HHJAHHAHAHAHJAHJAJAHAHAHHAGHAHAHHAHAGHAH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 25 2008, 12:10 AM~10731528
> *AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH
> HHJAHHAHAHAHJAHJAJAHAHAHHAGHAHAHHAHAGHAH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


go look now lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 25 2008, 12:02 AM~10731791
> *go look now lmfao  :biggrin:
> *


O MAH FUKN GAWD!!!!!! HAHAAHAHAHHHAHJAAHAJAHJAJKAHJAHGAGAJAHAGAHAGAHJJAJAJAHHAAJJJ!!!!
DAS INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FUKN FUNY AS HELL KUZ HE ACTUALY LOOK LYK HEES SNIFFN DAA HOOTERS RESTURANT BEHIND HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FUKN HELL, D!!!! BIG FUKN UPS ON DAT SHIT 4REELZ!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 25 2008, 02:36 AM~10732090
> *O MAH FUKN GAWD!!!!!! HAHAAHAHAHHHAHJAAHAJAHJAJKAHJAHGAGAJAHAGAHAGAHJJAJAJAHHAAJJJ!!!!
> DAS INSANE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> FUKN FUNY AS HELL KUZ HE ACTUALY LOOK LYK HEES SNIFFN  DAA HOOTERS RESTURANT BEHIND HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


he bust my balls day in day out and now i got to bust his lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 25 2008, 09:53 AM~10732775
> *:wave:
> *


wuz up fool


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 25 2008, 01:49 PM~10733608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 25 2008, 12:49 PM~10733608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHY ARE YOU UNHAPPY GEORGE ?? :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL NAH IM JUST PLAYING WHATS UP DOGG WHAT YOU UP TO


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

just being lazy. watching some tv. you working on your bike ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 25 2008, 02:42 PM~10734031
> *just being lazy. watching some tv. you working on your bike ??
> *


YEAH DOGG ON THE FENDERS AND SHIT IM BONDOING A LITTLE BIT AND IMA PAINT THEM ON TUESDAY OR WEDNESDAY


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

put up pics. when you get them done.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 25 2008, 02:55 PM~10734106
> *put up pics. when you get them done.
> *


ALRIGHT HOMIE


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn LIL is getting boring now days


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

peeps have chit to do on the weekends.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 25 2008, 06:17 PM~10734722
> *peeps have chit to do on the weekends.
> *


i know just boring lol i am ready for tuesday to get here :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 25 2008, 06:17 PM~10734722
> *peeps have chit to do on the weekends.
> *


i know just boring lol i am ready for tuesday to get here :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

ko. whats up on tuesday ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 25 2008, 06:21 PM~10734742
> *ko. whats up on tuesday ??
> *


what told you


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

sorry, i forgot. thats the day you go in for your sex change operation. :0


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 25 2008, 05:43 PM~10734823
> *sorry, i forgot. thats the day you go in for your sex change operation. :0
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :loco:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 25 2008, 03:42 AM~10732103
> *he bust my balls day in day out and now i got to bust his lmfao
> *


mine was funnier and I got more views :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2008, 09:34 PM~10736350
> *mine was funnier and I got more views  :biggrin:
> *


:nono:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2008, 10:34 PM~10736350
> *mine was funnier and I got more views  :biggrin:
> *


haalf of them was me lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up family ?? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 26 2008, 07:08 AM~10737590
> *waz up family ?? :dunno:
> *


getting ready to go over to the gym and work out for a little bit :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 26 2008, 02:04 PM~10739658
> *getting ready to go over to the gym and work out for a little bit  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 26 2008, 04:41 PM~10740217
> *:0  hno:
> *


damn i am tired as fuck lol but it was fun


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 10:42 PM~10730662
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411505
> :biggrin:  dont get but hurt
> *


hahahahahaha you had it deleted. ahahahahaha I win


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 07:15 PM~10741442
> *hahahahahaha you had it deleted. ahahahahaha I win
> *


u deleted it?????? lame!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 26 2008, 09:18 PM~10741469
> *u deleted it?????? lame!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fail ^^^^


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 08:15 PM~10741442
> *hahahahahaha you had it deleted. ahahahahaha I win
> *


no i did not bro i am was laughing at it  hell i started a topic about how fat i am lol so it was not me but i have a good idea who :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 24 2008, 10:00 PM~10730793
> *don't get but hurt  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=411512
> *


but this one is still funny as fuck you have to give it up to me lmfao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+May 26 2008, 09:25 PM~10741538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah when I saw that first pic of me I was rollin.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 08:47 PM~10741731
> *who???
> yeah when I saw that first pic of me I was rollin.
> *


hmm really i do not know but i found that pic so i had to post it up lmfao and the 2nd pics kind of just fit lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2008, 07:23 PM~10741522
> *fail ^^^^
> *


ummm.
ok?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 26 2008, 02:04 PM~10739658
> *getting ready to go over to the gym and work out for a little bit  :biggrin:
> *



I CALL BULLSHIT!!!! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this you on the tread mill? 










:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 26 2008, 07:07 PM~10741388
> *getting ready to go over to the gym and work out for a little bit  :biggrin:
> *


so wut did ur trip 2 the gym consist of? i hope it was more then jus driving there, den driving bak home :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+May 26 2008, 10:10 PM~10742418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah i have a gym here where i live at i live in a town house but yea i just walked alot today i did not make it to the gym so the kids wanted to go walking so i went walking :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 26 2008, 09:44 PM~10742725
> *i went walking  :biggrin:
> *


das not a workout! :buttkick: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

doing arm streches? :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 26 2008, 10:10 PM~10742960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+May 26 2008, 10:47 PM~10742749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family damn i been hella busy this week getting ready for the show and working on a alot of new stuff and getting everyones parts out to them :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: --------------------


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 28 2008, 07:55 AM~10752725
> *:thumbsup: --------------------
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

what up D :biggrin: HOWS BUSINESS


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 28 2008, 09:12 PM~10759105
> *
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW IS EVERYTHING GOING


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

very good. how bout you. get any work done on the fenders ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 28 2008, 09:29 PM~10759294
> *very good. how bout you. get any work done on the fenders ??
> *


YEAH IMA PAINT THEM I THINK TOMORROW AND IF NOT THE NEXT DAY, ITS BECAUSE THE HOMIE IS BEING SHYSTI WITH THE SPRAY GUN :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone how it been damn it is dead in here i am glad i am busy or i would be going nuts


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

go back to work on those bikes.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 28 2008, 10:46 PM~10759461
> *go back to work on those bikes.
> *


i have one done lol she took my tools they was in the truck lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 28 2008, 09:45 PM~10759442
> *wuz up everyone how it been damn it is dead in here i am glad i am busy or i would be going nuts
> *


I KNOW DOGG IT HAS BEEN DEAD AROUND HERE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@May 28 2008, 10:01 PM~10759591
> *I KNOW DOGG IT HAS BEEN DEAD AROUND HERE
> *


sory, il try 2 b on mor often :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 29 2008, 12:48 AM~10760119
> *sory, il try 2 b on mor often :cheesy:
> *


das awwwrite mayne. we good. u don hafta do dat


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 29 2008, 11:43 AM~10762424
> *das awwwrite mayne.  we good.  u don hafta do dat
> *


lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

what do you have left to do ?? shows coming fast.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 29 2008, 10:43 AM~10762424
> *das awwwrite mayne.  we good.  u don hafta do dat
> *


LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 29 2008, 12:46 PM~10762941
> *what do you have left to do ?? shows coming fast.
> *


replace some nuts and bolts on my girls bike and finish brits bike :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey bro we have shirts lol 

front








back


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

they look bad ass. something else for my" box". :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 29 2008, 03:43 PM~10764285
> *they look bad ass. something else for my" box".  :biggrin:
> *


yea :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 29 2008, 10:43 AM~10762424
> *das awwwrite mayne.  we good.  u don hafta do dat
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats the matter "G"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2008, 09:59 PM~10246813
> *
> darren went to get a shot
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

" damm these are some good wings" :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 29 2008, 09:39 PM~10766738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 29 2008, 08:05 PM~10766394
> *whats the matter "G"
> *


jus got a milion things 2 do. am makin a holow hub trike axel 4 da hydro trike. got it all cut n drild n weldn up 2moro. dtrilld out air shox inlets 2 move air fastr, presd bushings out n putn bearings in 2 moove up n down fastr n mor smooth but bearings r 2 big. so guna try n drill out air shox mounts 2 adapt 4 da biggr bearings, n it dat aint work am guna hav2 cut em off n weld biggr sleevs on. stil waitn on aztlan 2 cum thru with my fukn order frum 2 weeks ago so i can finish my dual tens triek.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 29 2008, 10:28 PM~10767327
> *jus got a milion things 2 do. am makin a holow hub trike axel 4 da hydro trike. got it all cut n drild n weldn up 2moro. dtrilld out air shox inlets 2 move air fastr, presd bushings out n putn bearings in 2 moove up n down fastr n mor smooth but bearings r 2 big. so guna try n drill out air shox mounts 2 adapt 4 da biggr bearings, n it dat aint work am guna hav2 cut em off n weld biggr sleevs on. stil waitn on aztlan 2 cum thru with my fukn order frum 2 weeks ago so i can finish my dual tens triek.
> *


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

n all dats just 4 da hydro trike. aztlan stil aint got my fukn 26'' trike fenders 2 me yet. cant finish dual tens trrikes box til i get da fenders n make the permanant mounts 2 da box so i can smooth it, den plate it n bolt it 2 da triek frame,den run electrical. cant go no furthr til i get my fenders :angry:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 29 2008, 09:28 PM~10767327
> *jus got a milion things 2 do. am makin a holow hub trike axel 4 da hydro trike. got it all cut n drild n weldn up 2moro. dtrilld out air shox inlets 2 move air fastr, presd bushings out n putn bearings in 2 moove up n down fastr n mor smooth but bearings r 2 big. so guna try n drill out air shox mounts 2 adapt 4 da biggr bearings, n it dat aint work am guna hav2 cut em off n weld biggr sleevs on. stil waitn on aztlan 2 cum thru with my fukn order frum 2 weeks ago so i can finish my dual tens triek.
> *


post pics when your done!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

oi ! i aint gon b dun wif da hydro trike 4 lyk 3-4 months. dual tens trikell b dun bout 2 weeks aftr i get my fenders. plus am buyin my 3rd car so guna b lil low on funds in about 1 week. gettn me a green n white 59 sedan hardtop fo undr 1G
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 30 2008, 12:40 AM~10768888
> *oi ! i aint gon b dun wif da hydro trike 4 lyk 3-4 months. dual tens trikell b dun bout 2 weeks aftr i get my fenders. plus am buyin my 3rd car so guna b lil low on funds in about 1 week. gettn me a green n white 59 sedan hardtop  fo undr 1G
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 kool man!!

but either way, post pics of the trike when its done too!! no matter how long it takes...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@May 30 2008, 12:43 AM~10768890
> *:0 kool man!!
> 
> but either way, post pics of the trike when its done too!! no matter how long it takes...
> *


 X2.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

shipping today


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin: don't forget my almond joy .


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 30 2008, 09:32 AM~10770110
> *:biggrin: don't forget my almond joy .
> *


lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

sugar free.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up SAC_TOWN. any pic. yet ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 30 2008, 11:49 AM~10771564
> *waz up SAC_TOWN.  any pic. yet ??
> *


 :nosad: i forgot to last night and i only been up for like a hour :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

an hour ?? LAZY.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 30 2008, 12:52 PM~10771587
> *:nosad: i forgot to last night and i only been up for like a hour :biggrin:
> *


damn sleepy head :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+May 30 2008, 11:56 AM~10771609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

hey mitch heres a pic of it :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

looks better. matches with your other parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+May 30 2008, 02:20 PM~10772254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

you have your shirt ?? have fun, an take a lot of pics.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 30 2008, 04:22 PM~10773062
> *you have your shirt ?? have fun, an take a lot of pics.
> *


yea i have all teh chapters shirts and i will take ton of pics


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+May 30 2008, 02:15 PM~10772661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

starting to load up for the show tomorrow


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 30 2008, 04:37 PM~10773519
> *starting to load up for the show tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

he has those same spikes. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 30 2008, 05:57 PM~10773615
> *he has those same spikes. :biggrin:
> *


nah them are your we are g=just useing them :biggrin: 


















































j/p yep i knew looked till now :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 30 2008, 01:51 PM~10772527
> *hey mitch heres a pic of it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


r thos doornobs on da fender? :dunno:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 30 2008, 05:12 PM~10773661
> *r thos doornobs on da fender? :dunno:
> *


no. well maybe, but i don't think they might be i'm just not sure.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

looks lyk cabinet handls or closet doornobs. :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 30 2008, 01:51 PM~10772527
> *hey mitch heres a pic of it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BETTER WITH THAT STEERING WHEEL HOMIE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+May 30 2008, 05:12 PM~10773661-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 30 2008, 06:38 PM~10774143
> *
> cabinet handles  :biggrin:
> 
> *


:uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@May 30 2008, 07:59 PM~10774563
> *:uh:
> 
> *


hater :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nm just got done loading up teh bikes now time to rest


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@May 30 2008, 08:32 PM~10774781
> *hater :|
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 30 2008, 09:18 PM~10775068
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Darren ole bitch ass cacca face.Dont be calling my club members looking for shit that aint got nothing to do with your bitch ass. Like I told this fool earlier. his SHIT was shipped out earlier. :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2008, 01:18 AM~10776257
> *
> 
> Darren ole bitch ass cacca face.Dont be calling my club members looking for shit that aint got nothing to do with your bitch ass. Like I told this fool earlier. his SHIT was shipped out earlier. :uh:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

juan gotti drama queen of lil .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 31 2008, 01:24 AM~10776310
> *juan gotti drama queen of lil .
> *


I try


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2008, 12:18 AM~10776257
> *
> 
> Darren ole bitch ass cacca face.Dont be calling my club members looking for shit that aint got nothing to do with your bitch ass. Like I told this fool earlier. his SHIT was shipped out earlier. :uh:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


lmfao sorry fool but you was not the reason we was talking i did not call him up asking about you i was on the phone with him and told him about my homie bought something from you and was waiting for over 2 week for you to ship lmfao so know the facts :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 31 2008, 12:24 AM~10776310
> *juan gotti drama queen of lil .
> *


 :yes: :tongue:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 30 2008, 11:24 PM~10776310
> *juan gotti drama queen of lil .
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

he must have ran out of "wings".


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@May 31 2008, 06:27 AM~10776849
> *he must have ran out of "wings".
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

we are back. :biggrin:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

we are all back :biggrin:


----------



## TONY07 (May 11, 2008)

:nosad: some peeps still can't get on.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 2 2008, 05:56 AM~10778897
> *we are back.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family well we took 2- 1st places and a 2nd and 3rd the bikes was a real big hit i will post pics in a min


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

1st place mild 









1st place wild









2nd place wild









3rd place wild


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i see you got back on. looking good.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 2 2008, 08:55 PM~10783515
> *i see you got back on. looking good.
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

did you get hit by that car ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 2 2008, 09:22 PM~10783749
> *did you get hit by that car ??
> *


lmfao nah brit took the pic before we left lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice homie! Wheres my shirt? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

3X. I'm a big boi. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 3 2008, 01:24 AM~10785379
> *3X.  I'm a big boi.  :cheesy:
> *


dude my leg is bigger than you skinny minnie lmfao oh and you got a pm fam


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 3 2008, 06:55 AM~10786090
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP BIG HOMIE I TAUGHT LAYITLOW WAS GONE FOR SURE


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

nope. hows the bike coming ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 3 2008, 12:23 PM~10788319
> *nope. hows the bike coming ??
> *


ALREADY PRIMED THE FENDERS ARE READY FRO PAINT, I THINK IMA BE READY FOR THE INDOOR CARSHOW :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

which one ??when is it ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies how is everything today


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 3 2008, 12:45 PM~10788507
> *which one ??when is it ??
> *


THE ONE IN SD ON AUGUST 31ST


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 2 2008, 07:27 PM~10783275
> *1st place mild
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Six-o-two_@Jun 3 2008, 02:22 PM~10788822
> *
> *


wait till next year the bike will have a face lift :biggrin: can not wait to get the turn table so i can get the new display done :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 3 2008, 01:34 PM~10788898
> *wait till next year the bike will have a face lift  :biggrin: can not wait to get the turn table so i can get the new display done :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 3 2008, 02:49 PM~10789006
> *:uh:
> *


if i wanted any shit out of you i will sqeeze your head lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

" NO COMMENT AT THIS TIME"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

they had a wild category? wtf. lmao congrats


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 3 2008, 06:41 PM~10790811
> *" NO COMMENT AT THIS TIME"
> *


 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 3 2008, 06:43 PM~10790827
> *they had a wild category? wtf. lmao congrats
> *


out here there is only 2 classes MILD and WILD  if more bikes start to show they car shows said they will start braken them down in more classes :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 3 2008, 08:02 PM~10791465
> *
> *


wuz up REC how you doing bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 3 2008, 12:48 AM~10785442
> *dude my leg is bigger than you skinny minnie lmfao oh and you got a pm fam
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 3 2008, 09:21 PM~10792434
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  and
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

----------------------------THE FAMILY---------------------


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

LRM. 25TH ANNIVERSARY. SCRAPIN TOUR. 2002. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 4 2008, 05:14 PM~10795150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Boycott year.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 4 2008, 08:14 AM~10795150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn you been holding it down for a min :biggrin: just wait ill the bike is done :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea we have alot coming out for next year


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

yup, we do.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i can not wait :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

you have to.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 4 2008, 06:35 PM~10799974
> *you have to.
> *


i know :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Track & Confirm

Search Results

Label/Receipt Number: 0308 0070 0000 1486 8410
Status: Acceptance

Your item was accepted at 4:21 PM on May 30, 2008 in FORT WORTH, TX 76135. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.



OWNED LOL it still says this shit. wtf


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

thats what i have been getting to. why don't you call them an bitch at them. lmk.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 4 2008, 09:10 PM~10800657
> *thats what i have been getting to. why don't you call them an bitch at them. lmk.
> *


no time. Im in the process of moving.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 07:53 PM~10800529
> *Track & Confirm
> 
> Search Results
> ...


usps if you do not stay on them they only scan it when you first drop it off and then after the package is dropped off  they did that to me like 3 or 4 times


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:buttkick: ----------


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 09:53 PM~10800529
> *Track & Confirm
> 
> Search Results
> ...


that shit aint no good it never traks it its pure bs .....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 5 2008, 12:05 PM~10805244
> *that shit aint no good it never traks it its pure bs .....
> *


yep just scans 2 times


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

yup wen u drop it of and wen it leaves


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jun 5 2008, 12:26 PM~10805390
> *yup wen u drop it of and wen it leaves
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :banghead:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

well family the gold chopper is SOLD the guys i over nighting the money today


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 5 2008, 01:27 PM~10805917
> *:0
> *


yea now it makes room for more stuff lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

like you need more stuff. you can send me a couple of things for even more room. lol. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 5 2008, 03:30 PM~10806752
> *like you need more stuff. you can send me a couple of things for even more room. lol. :biggrin:
> *


hell i am going to be cleaning out the unit soon i will let you know i might send you some stuff so if people need it you can have it there in cali like having 2 stores :biggrin: i am talking to a couple guys in TEXAS about doing that right now


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

that would be nice. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 5 2008, 03:55 PM~10806942
> *that would be nice.  :cheesy:
> *


  hey i am cutting that sprocket tonight


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0----shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Six-o-two (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Jun 5 2008, 04:34 PM~10807202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up steve get that paypal str8 ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up CLOWNS!!!!!!!!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

not much dookie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 5 2008, 10:30 PM~10809422
> *not much dookie :biggrin:
> *


nm. chilllen?

Have you ever wondered how many straight clowning car clubs there are?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 09:31 PM~10809432
> *nm. chilllen?
> 
> Have you ever wondered how many straight clowning car clubs there are?
> *


about 8 last time i counted but none with our logo :biggrin: thats called COPYWRITE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_HOMON'N_@Jun 5 2008, 11:04 PM~10809688
> *about 8 last time i counted but none this ****  :biggrin:  thats called COckWIPE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

email.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 5 2008, 10:05 PM~10809701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sent back


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 5 2008, 11:16 PM~10809817
> *you all up on that gay shit tonight you must be really bored lol
> sent back
> *


hella bored. "Trying to fish but yall thy aint biting"


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 10:20 PM~10809869
> *hella bored. "Trying to fish but yall thy aint biting"
> *


lmfao


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 6 2008, 01:04 AM~10810979
> *
> *


wuz up family


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

what it do family


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

getting the bike done for a show tomorrow.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 6 2008, 12:08 PM~10812783
> *getting the bike done for a show tomorrow.
> *


did you parts come in?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Label/Receipt Number: 0308 0070 0000 1486 8410
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 8:16 AM on June 6, 2008 in VACAVILLE, CA 95687. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

no. the mail don't come till around 3:00. when it comes i'll let you know. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 6 2008, 12:13 PM~10812828
> *no. the mail don't come till around 3:00. when it comes i'll let you know.  :biggrin:
> *


enjoy your almond joy :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 --------- :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 11:14 AM~10812833
> *enjoy your almond joy :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 12:18 PM~10812862
> *:scrutinize:  :rofl:
> *


STR8_CLOWN'N=FAIL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

you have some good skills. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family whats crackin got to love LIL hell i think it is funny how alot of the guys that talk shit own club guys hit me up to saying fuck them lmfao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 07:51 PM~10815580
> *wuz up family whats crackin got to love LIL hell i think it is funny how alot of the guys that talk shit own club guys hit me up to saying fuck them lmfao
> *


You been hanging out with g money. wtf did you type?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

juans package came today. i got bitched out by the maillady because he didn't pack it right. there was this pokeing out the side of the box.http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n307/mitchell-austin/?action=view&current=bikepartsforsale161.jpg now since it wasn't protected it got fucked up. besides i had to wait 37 days to get this shit. :uh:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

this is what i found when i opened the box. the parts didn't have wrap on them. who ships this way ??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 6 2008, 08:09 PM~10815667
> *juans package came today. i got bitched out by the mai lady because he didn't pack it right. there was this pokeing out the side of the box.
> 
> http://s115.photobucket.com/albums/n307/mi...sforsale161.jpg
> ...


Actualy 35 days. and I tried packing it good.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 6 2008, 08:15 PM~10815699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


***** when got my forks from rrwayne that shit wasnt wrapped around. when I got my bars from bone same thing. take it how you wanted


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

this is what you call packed good ?? :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 6 2008, 06:15 PM~10815699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit!!!
dat was pakd horrably!
wen evr i ship sumtn on ebay, especially chrome biek parts, i wrap em intissue paper, then paper towesl, den news paper, den pak da box wif news paper til is over flowin. did a blind child pack those?!?!?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 6 2008, 08:42 PM~10815853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah what ever fool. take it how you want it.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 06:43 PM~10815857
> *yeah what ever fool. take it how you want it.
> *


 :uh: sounds lyk a shady used car salesman 2 me :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 08:49 PM~10815888
> *:uh: sounds lyk a shady used car salesman 2 me :uh:
> *


thats exactly what I am congrats.


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

when i order stuff from the us i quiet often get stuff like that but it is customes fault cues thay dont care so it's not always the shipper but customes fault


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 6 2008, 08:50 PM~10815894
> *when i order stuff from the us i quiet often get stuff like that but it is customes fault cues thay dont care so it's not always the shipper but customes fault
> *


When I first got them from dropem. thats exactly how they came. with the same box and every thing


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 06:51 PM~10815901
> *When I first got them from dropem. thats exactly how they came. with the same box and every thing
> *


i guess some times shit hapens


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

are there any major damages?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 06:43 PM~10815856
> *holy shit!!!
> dat was pakd horrably!
> wen evr i ship sumtn on ebay, especially chrome biek parts, i wrap em intissue paper, then paper towesl, den news paper, den pak da box wif news paper til is over flowin. did a blind child pack those?!?!?
> *


HAHAHA BLIND CHILD


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 08:43 PM~10815856
> *holy shit!!!
> dat was pakd horrably!
> wen evr i ship sumtn on ebay, especially chrome biek parts, i wrap em intissue paper, then paper towesl, den news paper, den pak da box wif news paper til is over flowin. did a blind child pack those?!?!?
> *


WELL YOU HAVE TOO. YOU WOULDNT WANT ALL THAT RATTLE CAN SPRAY PAINT TO CHIP. Get the fuck outa here you fuckin loser.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jun 6 2008, 06:43 PM~10815856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! i say chrome bike parts, n juan goti says the spray paint will chip.
chrome plated bike parts is spraypaint??? :dunno:
he really is blind :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 09:35 PM~10816108
> *wow! i say chrome bike parts, n juan goti says the spray paint will chip.
> chrome plated bike parts is spraypaint??? :dunno:
> he really is blind :uh:
> *


your so fucking dumb you stupid fuck. Nigaa Im talking to you not about the fucking shit I shipped.. ***** sit your ass down lames


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

your fucking gay. your bikes are gay. you fuckin g ****** customs is gay. Your spray paint is gay. that wack cruiser you doing is gay.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Your so fucking lame its not even funny. get the fuck out of here with all your bullshit. ***** you need to join stright clonwn with all your wackness


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Your a ****** your bikes are wack. you suck balls. your a puto fuck off lames. ***** dont respond please


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I swear fool. your shit is wack fool. look like you bought that shit at the dollar store you fucking joto


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck g ****** customs home of the homos for life. you suck balls your mama sucks balls and I know your pops sucks ball as well.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

your sister sucks balls your aunt sucks balls and even your dog sucks balls ****


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Your a fucking loser fool. you aint even on my level and I am not very hard to reach cus I aint top notch but that just shows how wack the shit you do is


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Get the fuck off this forum with all your bullshit. the model car guys dont even like your shit thats how lame your are


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

your a ***. you will never amount to anything. your kid is not gonna be anything. you whole family are losers your a ******.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

quote=juangotti,Jun 6 2008, 07:37 PM~10816112]
your so fucking dumb you stupid fuck. Nigaa Im talking to you not about the fucking shit I shipped.. ***** sit your ass down lames
[/quote]

i no ur talkn 2 me menso. put da chikn wings down n reed carefully....

i say....

"""""holy shit!!!
dat was pakd horrably!
*wen evr i ship sumtn on ebay, especially chrome biek parts*, i wrap em intissue paper, then paper towesl, den news paper, den pak da box wif news paper til is over flowin. did a blind child pack those?!?!?""""""""

den u reply,

"""""""WELL YOU HAVE TOO. *YOU WOULDNT WANT ALL THAT RATTLE CAN SPRAY *PAINT TO CHIP. Get the fuck outa here you fuckin loser.""""""

den i say,

wow! i say chrome bike parts, n juan goti says the spray paint will chip.
chrome plated bike parts is spraypaint??? 
he really is blind :uh:

den u say,,,

your so fucking dumb you stupid fuck. Nigaa *Im talking to you* not about the fucking shit I shipped.. ***** sit your ass down lames

juan goti, do u undrstand now?
i sed i ship chrome bike parts carefuly, and u sed i hav 2, kus the spray paint will chip.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You take it in the ass. you would let darren suck you off and then give you a speedball you ******


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

your gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay
gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay gay


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

ur owning session is completed


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

***** shops at ******* are us. he types stupid to b cool. ***** is a stright ****


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*YOU SAY*


> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 08:43 PM~10815856
> *holy shit!!!
> dat was pakd horrably!
> wen evr i ship sumtn on ebay, especially chrome biek parts, i wrap em intissue paper, then paper towesl, den news paper, den pak da box wif news paper til is over flowin. did a blind child pack those?!?!?
> *


SO I SAY...




you have to because you wouldnt want all that can spray paint to chip you fuckin dumb ass!!!!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 DAM YOU REALLY ARE MAD I TAUGHT YOU WHERE JUST PLAYING :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 09:50 PM~10816173
> *:0 DAM YOU REALLY ARE MAD I TAUGHT YOU WHERE JUST PLAYING  :0
> *


THE DUDE DONT UNDERSTAND HOW FUCKING LAME HE IS. HE THE KIND OF ***** THAT GET HIS CLOTHES AT DOLLAR GENERAL AND THINK HE IS A STUNNA IN THE CLUB. FUCKIN ****** ASS ****


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 07:51 PM~10816180
> *THE DUDE DONT UNDERSTAND HOW FUCKING LAME HE IS. HE THE KIND OF ***** THAT GET HIS CLOTHES AT DOLLAR GENERAL AND THINK HE IS A STUNNA IN THE CLUB. FUCKIN ****** ASS ****
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: DAM WHAT DID HE DO TO PISS YOU OFF LIKE THIS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 09:52 PM~10816187
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: DAM WHAT DID HE DO TO PISS YOU OFF LIKE THIS
> *


He built this








and is in the process of building this








NUFF SAID!!!!!! :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 07:50 PM~10816173
> *:0 DAM YOU REALLY ARE MAD I TAUGHT YOU WHERE JUST PLAYING  :0
> *


brownlife, lemme ax u a question. ur a homie, ull no da anser.

i say i ship chrome bike parts on ebay

juan goti sez the spray paint will chip.


now brownlife,
is chrome bikeparts, spraypaint???? :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NAH HOMIE IT ISNT, BUT I THINK HES JUST SAYING THAT FOR YOU INSULTING HIM ABOUT HOW HE SHIPS :0 KEEP IT COOL AND BOTH OF YOU KICK BACK


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 09:54 PM~10816200
> *brownlife, lemme ax u a question. ur a homie, ull no da anser.
> 
> i say i ship chrome bike parts on ebay
> ...


I swear if you do not shut the fuck up right now I will own you. I am warning you now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT THE FUCK? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 07:56 PM~10816212
> *NAH HOMIE IT ISNT, BUT I THINK HES JUST SAYING THAT FOR YOU INSULTING HIM ABOUT HOW HE SHIPS  :0 KEEP IT COOL AND BOTH OF YOU KICK BACK
> *


alrite then man, i was rite!!!! dat fools trippn. he str8 loosin his mind over a coupl posts, in wich, JUAN GOTI WAS RONG!!!

but 4reel, der was spikes stikkn outa da box he shippd! look lyk sumtn outa jurassic park


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 09:59 PM~10816228
> *WHAT THE FUCK?  :dunno:
> *


I just found one of this ****** bitch showing her tits!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn poorboy chop it up as you know who not to deal with and who the deal with  

and gotti take all that GAY shit in someone else topic who gives a fuck what you think of him or anyone else dude every person that even talks to me you pm them ask how they can stand sounds to me you are like a little winny bitch if you have something to say then say it do not do shit in pmes thinking yopur slick you chicken eat bitch really i am tired of this GAY shit :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 08:00 PM~10816231
> *alrite then man, i was rite!!!! dat fools trippn. he str8 loosin his mind over a coupl posts, in wich, JUAN GOTI WAS RONG!!!
> 
> but 4reel, der was spikes stikkn outa da box he shippd! look lyk sumtn outa jurassic park
> *


LOL JURASSIC PARK DAM THATS FUNNY HAHAHA


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM THIS SHIT IS GETTING KIND OF PERSONAL NOW WITH THE PICS AND EVERYTHING :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:01 PM~10816236
> *damn poorboy chop it up as you know who not to deal with and who the deal with
> 
> and gotti take all that GAY shit in someone else topic who gives a fuck what you think of him or anyone else dude every person that even talks to me you pm them ask how they can stand sounds to me you are like a little winny bitch if you have something to say  then say it do not do shit in pmes thinking yopur slick you chicken eat bitch really i am tired of this GAY shit  :angry:
> *


man stfu with all that bullshit. I aint scared fool. gtf with all that shit. I aint rip no one off. there aint shit wrong with them parts and as far as pming. ***** you know I dont like you and most your camp pm me . getf her with that b.s.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:01 PM~10816236
> *damn poorboy chop it up as you know who not to deal with and who the deal with
> 
> and gotti take all that GAY shit in someone else topic who gives a fuck what you think of him or anyone else dude every person that even talks to me you pm them ask how they can stand sounds to me you are like a little winny bitch if you have something to say  then say it do not do shit in pmes thinking yopur slick you chicken eat bitch really i am tired of this GAY shit  :angry:
> *


man stfu with all that bullshit. I aint scared fool. gtf with all that shit. I aint rip no one off. there aint shit wrong with them parts and as far as pming. ***** you know I dont like you and most your camp pm me . getf her with that b.s.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill post wher ever the fuck I want to you fucking **** bitch


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP WITH THE CAT THOUGH :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 10:07 PM~10816256
> *WHATS UP WITH THE CAT THOUGH  :dunno:
> *


Im looking in his account and the ***** got hell cats. :dunno:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 08:02 PM~10816244
> *DAM THIS SHIT IS GETTING KIND OF PERSONAL NOW WITH THE PICS AND EVERYTHING  :0  :0  :0
> *


lol nah its cool
cuz da mor stuff he posts, da mor it shows i pissd him off.  
so its all cool. i managed 2piss off a 13year old chikn wing eatn champion


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 10:08 PM~10816267
> *lol nah its cool
> cuz da mor stuff he posts, da mor it shows i pissd him off.
> so its all cool. i managed 2piss off a 13year old chikn wing eatn champion
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 09:05 PM~10816250
> *man stfu with all that bullshit. I aint scared fool. gtf with all that shit. I aint rip no one off. there aint shit wrong with them parts and as far as pming. ***** you know I dont like you and most your camp pm me . getf her with that b.s.
> *


i could carless if a bitch as motherfucker think dude you are a bitch and a joke you always think you are putting someone on blast but you are not shit but a fat ass bastard that does not have a life so do the world a favor and go kill your self :angry: hell if you had a life you would not worry about how people can stand to talk to me but you life is shit so you have to be all up on my nuts :uh: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:10 PM~10816273
> *i could carless if a bitch as motherfucker think dude you are a bitch and a joke you always think you are putting someone on blast but you are not shit but a fat ass bastard that does not have a life so do the world a favor and go kill your self :angry:  hell if you had a life you would not worry about how people can stand to talk to me but you life is shit so you have to be all up on my nuts  :uh:  :angry:
> *


cus your soo cool darren. I have no life your right Im not cool at all. stfu fool.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

aight brownlife heer gos da info.
da blak chik is my x, n yes, i fukd her :biggrin: 

da hand was a bacterial infection i got at work frum workn on a farm tractor, wich i had 2 send 2 the insurance guy

da 1 pik of me n my only cat, i sent 2 a few girls i lyked 2 try n make em think i was sensativ.

but wut duz juaneta goti think hees guna do by posting nekd pixs of my ex, othr then prove dat iv fukd a blak girl?

hell, hees doin me a favor!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 10:17 PM~10816310
> *aight brownlife heer gos da info.
> da blak chik is my x, n yes, i fukd her  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 09:17 PM~10816310
> *aight brownlife heer gos da info.
> da blak chik is my x, n yes, i fukd her  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


he thinks he is doing swomething when he post pic YOU already posted like he is a hacker he is nothing but a little boy TRYING to be hard and punk someone :uh: he needs to take his chiecken contest eating ass on some where noone likes him here so he can go on and kill him self :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 08:17 PM~10816310
> *aight brownlife heer gos da info.
> da blak chik is my x, n yes, i fukd her  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:24 PM~10816355
> *he thinks he is doing swomething when he post pic YOU already posted like he is a hacker he is nothing but a little boy TRYING to be hard and punk someone  :uh:  he needs to take his chiecken contest eating ass on some where noone likes him here so he can go on and kill him self :angry:
> *


***** stfu up with your bitch ass ***** any one with a brain know they photo bucket you fuckin ****. ***** you take this interwebs shit to serious always tryna act lie you know whats up. take you white ass back down to the race track bitch. fuckin ****


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

STR8_CLOWN'N
is the biggest failure in layitlow history. you so fucking lame. with out layitlow you would be fucked.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

darren with your wack ass.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn this fool get kicked outa clubs for not having shit. hell the club he started barely got shit


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 08:24 PM~10816355
> *he thinks he is doing swomething when he post pic YOU already posted like he is a hacker he is nothing but a little boy TRYING to be hard and punk someone  :uh:  he needs to take his chiecken contest eating ass on some where noone likes him here so he can go on and kill him self :angry:
> *


yup yup. n i apologize D. i aint meen 2 mess up ur topik. if u scrol bak u see i was talkn 2 poor boys. about da horribl shippn job dat juanetta gotti did. bad news was rite. "juan gotti, drama queen of LiL"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

***** sees hooters in the back round of a pick and automaticaly associate it with me liking ckicken. fuckin loser. ***** try again


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 09:27 PM~10816368
> ****** stfu up with your bitch ass ***** any one with a brain know they photo bucket you fuckin ****. ***** you take this interwebs shit to serious always tryna act lie you know whats up. take you white ass back down to the race track bitch. fuckin ****
> *


sorry to let you know you dumbass bitch if you knew anything white trash does not race cause there motor are worth more than your house and car :uh: our motors cost up to 40g's and we have 3 of them so do the math but we can tell today you can not do the math well it took justdeez to shut yopu bitch IT WILL NOT WORK IT WILL NOT WORK :uh: bitch just sit back and suck some more dick and watch it work and make you all look like bitch like you are


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 10:31 PM~10816390
> *yup yup. n i apologize D. i aint meen 2 mess up ur topik. if u scrol bak u see i was talkn 2 poor boys. about da horribl shippn job dat juanetta gotti did. bad news was rite. "juan gotti, drama queen of LiL"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:31 PM~10816393
> *sorry to let you know you dumbass bitch if you knew anything white trash does not race cause there motor are worth more than your house and car  :uh:  our motors cost up to 40g's and we have 3 of them so do the math but we can tell today you can not do the math well it took justdeez to shut yopu bitch IT WILL NOT WORK IT WILL NOT WORK  :uh:  bitch just sit back and suck some more dick and watch it work and make you all look like bitch like you are
> *


***** read back your fuckin hom. I didnt say it woudlnt work you fuckin loser. danny is my boy and I wont start shit with him because of that. fool you so fucking wack white boy. you dont know shit about lowriders!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I swear darren your a lil puta and fuck your club aint nothing but a bunch of ****** white boys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

need to change yalls name to str8 ****** whit boys with gayy ass bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

***** think he know whats up cus he be posting on a lowrider site.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

is juanetta goti mi raza or arab or wut is she? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Tell you what darren most the fools in here dont like you! you always talking shit about what you gonna get and whats in line. you aint never delivr on shit but the 5 bucks you put in my paypal. I apreciate it baller!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn i swear fool If I succefully took one customer from you and sent him in the right direction I did my deed for the day


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 6 2008, 09:29 PM~10816378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it is cool i know how the bitch is he just looking for someone to fight with cause he is to wack to get a gf and go out on a friday night :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Your the kind of dumb ass who thinks this shit is real life.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:burn:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:38 PM~10816431
> *bitch if anyone is it is you bitch dude you follow me aorund like a lost puppy dog on myspaces check out everyon in my friends trying to find someothing out you pile of dog shit :uh:
> yea you are the one in MY topic talking shit and i am wack yea ok
> i think it is funny how you say i am not shit and i can not build anything but he if it was not for YOUR CLUB you would not have shit sam is hook it up on paint and your CLUB sponosr helped you out with custom stuff and you act like you are so big and bad like you have a BOTY
> ...


damn!!!!!!!!! you got that shit down to the T!congrats whiteboy. fuck this topic its fuckin quir anyway. and again FUCK STR8 CLOWNN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

***** tryan clown with them wack bitches he got. ***** got lifeowned raising another bitches kids!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

IM DONE WITH THIS SHIT IM OUTY FUCKIN ****


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 6 2008, 09:33 PM~10816403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude i give more money a way a week than you make bitch  like the song say I GOT MONEY TO BLOW lmfao


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

if juanetta goti is mexican, den why is he callin mexicans, n white guys, "******"???

juanetta goti think hees black???? :dunno:
dats bad 4 the raza


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:43 PM~10816458
> *you did not say shit you always trying to knock me your my business like i said before if we ever meet i will drop your fat bastard ass!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


bring that shit on puto. I aint scared you!!!!!!!!!!This ***** threating me the internets ahahahahahahahaha fuckin ****!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 09:40 PM~10816444
> *damn!!!!!!!!! you got that shit down to the T!congrats whiteboy. fuck this topic its fuckin quir anyway.  and again FUCK STR8 CLOWNN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


fuck you bitch you say everyone hates me but i count alot of people that rep my business and my name hmmm cause you are full of shit :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:46 PM~10816470
> *fuck you bitch you say everyone hates me but i count alot of people that rep my business and my name hmmm cause you are full of shit  :uh:
> *


hold up baller!!!!
***** keep calling me fat. fool you bigger them me!!!!! wtf??? makes no sence!!! ahahahahahaha


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 09:45 PM~10816469
> *bring that shit on puto. I aint scared you!!!!!!!!!!This ***** threating me the internets ahahahahahahahaha fuckin ****!!!!!!!!!
> *


lmfao you an that gay shit again do you need to come out the closet hmmmm i think you like that movie broke back mountion :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:47 PM~10816481
> *lmfao you an that gay shit again do you need to come out the closet hmmmm i think you like that movie broke back mountion :uh:
> *


your so clever!!!! damn your gonna raise such clever kids. I bet there real daddy is fuckin laughing his ass off on how he dooped you ass to raise his kids!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 09:47 PM~10816477
> *hold up baller!!!!
> ***** keep calling me fat. fool you bigger them me!!!!! wtf??? makes no sence!!! ahahahahahaha
> *


dude you are 20 and that big at 20 i was 210 :uh: by the time you are my age you will be bigger tahn me lmfao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:48 PM~10816491
> *dude you are 20 and that big at 20 i was 210  :uh:  by the time you are my age you will be bigger tahn me lmfao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Thats good logic!!!!!


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 08:45 PM~10816466
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


4reelz. in about 83 minites, shes sed ***** 136 times.
the 2 peopl shes bin calln a ***** is white or mexican
juanetta goti, ****** of LiL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 09:48 PM~10816490
> *your so clever!!!! damn your gonna raise such clever kids. I bet there real daddy is fuckin laughing his ass off on how he dooped you ass to raise his kids!!!!!!!!
> *


nah see unlike you i am a MAN that can raise kids and i stepped up to the plate and they are my kids hell it is hard to have kids with the same sex :uh: you ****** ass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:51 PM~10816510
> *nah see unlike you i am a MAN that can raise kids and i stepped up to the plate and they are my kids hell it is hard to have kids with the same sex  :uh:  you ****** ass
> *


keep telling your self that ahahahahahah LIFEOWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 09:50 PM~10816506
> *4reelz. in about 83 minites, shes sed ***** 136 times.
> the 2 peopl shes bin calln a ***** is white or mexican
> juanetta goti, ****** of LiL
> *


more like the joke or ****** :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:51 PM~10816516
> *more like the joke or ****** :angry:
> *


So clever.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 09:51 PM~10816515
> *keep telling your self that ahahahahahah LIFEOWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


read below bitch thats all i have to say 

*"LITTLE BOY DO WHAT THEY CAN MEN DO WHAT THEY WANT"*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:52 PM~10816522
> *read below bitch thats all i have to say
> 
> "LITTLE BOY DO WHAT THEY CAN MEN DO WHAT THEY WANT"
> *


so fly!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

well its been fun


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

and any1 who questions the bitchyness of juanetta goti, just chek the stats
looks lyk a nothr lonely friday nite 4 u, 
juanetta goti, drama queen ****** of LiL.

*juangotti Jul 2006 17,264 153 2.22%*

STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 32,010 130 1.89% 

DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 7,852 116 1.68% 

SKEETER Oct 2003 11,154 54 0.78% 

lac life Jun 2003 9,298 51 0.74% 

LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 91,001 49 0.71% 

KAKALAK Mar 2005 9,582 45 0.65% 

CNDYBLU66SS Sep 2006 3,271 45 0.65% 

kustombuilder Nov 2005 20,085 44 0.64% 

socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 31,034 41 0.60%


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 09:59 PM~10816560
> *and any1 who questions the bitchyness of juanetta goti, just chek the stats
> looks lyk a nothr lonely friday nite 4 u,
> juanetta goti, drama queen ****** of LiL.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

To be continued putos Ill be back


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

yep, its time 4 juanettas 10' oclock feeding. hooters buffet reservations r non refundable


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 5 2008, 09:07 PM~10809713
> *ok well here i the sprocket ok there is 2 parts to the sprocket we will be doing a whole line of parts like this so here it is i have one of them going to chrome plate tonight
> 
> 
> ...


wiked n da family 4 all ur lowrider needs :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:48 PM~10816491
> *dude you are 20 and that big at 20 i was 210  :uh:  by the time you are my age you will be bigger tahn me lmfao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

this thread is finally getting back to where it should be...A lot of funny bs to read... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 10:49 PM~10816497
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Thats good logic!!!!!
> *


man you got to admit that D really came out with a good come back there though...Damn I hate to be fat... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 10:21 PM~10816681
> *wiked n da family 4 all ur lowrider needs  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea we do it from bikes to cars :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 10:56 PM~10816868
> *
> *


shit we powdercoat,gold plate,laser cut parts :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 09:58 PM~10816882
> *shit we powdercoat,gold plate,laser cut parts  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 10:59 PM~10816885
> *:thumbsup:
> *


and all at a LOW LOW LOW prices :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:01 PM~10816905
> *and all at a LOW LOW LOW prices  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 
SO HOW ABOUT THAT SPROCKET :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:01 PM~10816905
> *and all at a LOW LOW LOW prices  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 



:cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 11:02 PM~10816910
> *:0  :0  :0
> SO HOW ABOUT THAT SPROCKET  :biggrin:
> *


i am on teh phone with him right now $75 is the lowest


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

IS IT GOING TO BE CHROME PLATED TOO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 11:09 PM~10816962
> *IS IT GOING TO BE CHROME PLATED TOO
> *


yep


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 09:55 PM~10816863
> *hell yea we do it from bikes to cars  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 11:11 PM~10816975
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:11 PM~10816971
> *yep
> *


HOW ABOUT $70 SHIPPED :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 11:26 PM~10817057
> *HOW ABOUT $70 SHIPPED  :biggrin:
> *


nope


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 6 2008, 10:27 PM~10817060
> *nope
> *


  ILL THINK ABOUT IT THEN


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 10:26 PM~10817057
> *HOW ABOUT $70 SHIPPED  :biggrin:
> *


o cum on vato, its 5 dollas! i wipe mah ass wif 5$ bills


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 10:31 PM~10817087
> *o cum on vato, its 5 dollas! i wipe mah ass wif 5$ bills
> *


LOL ALRIGHT HOMIE ILL GET THAT SHIT WHEN I BUY ALL THE THINGS I NEED TO PAINT MY FENDERS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 11:28 PM~10817072
> * ILL THINK ABOUT IT THEN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 10:32 PM~10817095
> *LOL ALRIGHT HOMIE ILL GET THAT SHIT WHEN I BUY ALL THE THINGS I NEED TO PAINT MY FENDERS
> *



g~money customs, wiked metal works newest pimp :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 10:40 PM~10817150
> *g~money customs, wiked metal works newest pimp  :cheesy:
> *


PIMPING AINT EASY


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 6 2008, 11:47 PM~10817196
> *PIMPING AINT EASY
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 10:59 PM~10816560
> *and any1 who questions the bitchyness of juanetta goti, just chek the stats
> looks lyk a nothr lonely friday nite 4 u,
> juanetta goti, drama queen ****** of LiL.
> ...


Aint the first time and wont be the last that I made top 10


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 6 2008, 11:08 PM~10816612
> *yep, its time 4 juanettas 10' oclock feeding. hooters buffet reservations r non refundable
> *


that shit is more corny then funny


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2008, 01:51 AM~10817619
> *Aint the first time and wont be the last that I made top 10
> *


x2


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 7 2008, 09:08 AM~10818155
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up family ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nm getting ready to go walking before it gets hot out side lol how about you


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

not much. everybodys still sleeping. getting my package ready to ship today.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 8 2008, 07:52 AM~10822392
> *not much. everybodys still sleeping. getting my package ready to ship today.
> *


cool


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

it going to be in the 90's today.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 8 2008, 08:07 AM~10822418
> *it going to be in the 90's today.
> *


same here bro


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 8 2008, 07:07 AM~10822418
> *it going to be in the 90's today.
> *


 :angry: I KNOW ITS ALREADY HOT HERE AND ITS MORNING


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

what are you up to george ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NOTHING HOMIE IMA BE OUT SOON TO THE BEACH :cheesy: HELL YEAH THERES GOING TO BE FINE ASS BITCHES :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 8 2008, 12:16 PM~10823299
> *NOTHING HOMIE IMA BE OUT SOON TO THE BEACH  :cheesy: HELL YEAH THERES GOING TO BE FINE ASS BITCHES  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


and you better take some pic :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

have fun.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 8 2008, 11:29 AM~10823353
> *and you better take some pic  :biggrin:
> *


LOL OLL TRY HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 8 2008, 11:32 AM~10823360
> *have fun.
> *


LOL I WILL HOMIE  IMA LEAVE LIKE AT 1 AND SHIZZLE


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 8 2008, 11:16 AM~10823299
> *NOTHING HOMIE IMA BE OUT SOON TO THE BEACH  :cheesy: HELL YEAH THERES GOING TO BE FINE ASS BITCHES  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 pix or it didnt happn! :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 8 2008, 11:52 AM~10823452
> *:0 pix or it didnt happn! :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA YEAH HOMIE ILL TAKE SOME, THE ONLY THINK I DONT LIKE GOING ABOUT THE BEACH ITS THAT I CANT SWIM


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 8 2008, 11:53 AM~10823459
> *HAHAHA YEAH HOMIE ILL TAKE SOME, THE ONLY THINK I DONT LIKE GOING ABOUT THE BEACH ITS THAT I CANT SWIM
> *


gawd dayum! a fellow mexican dat cant swim?!? :tears: 

i was lifegaurd cetrified by red cross b4 i turnd 16. im lyk 250lbs now n i stil swim no probs. only thing is ima slow swimmer. im lyk a big brown tugboat :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 8 2008, 11:57 AM~10823480
> *gawd dayum! a fellow mexican dat cant swim?!?  :tears:
> 
> i was lifegaurd cetrified by red cross b4 i turnd 16. im lyk 250lbs now n i stil swim no probs. only thing is ima slow swimmer. im lyk a big brown tugboat :angry:
> *


LOL YEAH I KNOW ITS A SHAME  

HAHAHA ITS COOL THOUGH AS LEAST YOU CAN SWIM


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904+Jun 8 2008, 12:53 PM~10823459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 8 2008, 12:36 PM~10823710
> *i can not swim i just stay in the 5 foot and under  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


HAHAHA ME TOO IN THE 6 FT I HAVE TO STAND STRAIGHT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 8 2008, 01:40 PM~10823724
> *HAHAHA ME TOO IN THE 6 FT I HAVE TO STAND STRAIGHT
> *


yea i only went swimming about 7 times in my life till last year and i went about 10 times and as soon as they open the pool up i will be going a couple times aday :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is pics of the POOL


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 8 2008, 02:17 PM~10824154
> *here is pics of the POOL
> 
> 
> ...


gawd dayum its empty! aye D, did u do a cannonball in2 it? :0 :0 :0
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

shit i wish that means it would be done and we could refill it lol they need to get it done


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

my pool.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 8 2008, 04:56 PM~10824517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao hell i might be able get my leg wet lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 8 2008, 03:56 PM~10824517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Ds feeding trough :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

jk jk :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

dammmmmmmmmmm. i just found out that its going to be 97* tomorrow.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 8 2008, 06:54 PM~10825098
> *dammmmmmmmmmm. i just found out that its going to be 97* tomorrow.
> *


hey you have a e-mail :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

how would you know if i had an email. :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 8 2008, 08:17 PM~10825602
> *  how would you know if i had an email.  :uh:
> *


i sent it i could not get the link to work on here :biggrin: it was funny lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

damm, that shit was funny. i almost fell of my chair. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 8 2008, 08:42 PM~10825822
> *damm, that shit was funny. i almost fell of my chair.  :cheesy:
> *


hell i did lol  man looks like this week is going to be wild :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i was thinking more like in "spy cookies" :0 it might be. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 8 2008, 08:53 PM~10825915
> *i was thinking more like in "spy cookies"  :0  it might  be.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: HOT, HOT, HOT.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

not hot here yet key word YET lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

SO WHAT'S UP ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 9 2008, 08:43 AM~10828776
> *SO WHAT'S UP ??
> *


try to get someone on the phone with this company lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

USE SPEED DAIL. LOL.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 9 2008, 08:50 AM~10828824
> *USE SPEED DAIL. LOL.
> *


i did lol i have called like 5 or 6 times :biggrin: just a busy sound :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: ----------------------


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

damm, 99 today. they say its going to be 87 tomorrow. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 9 2008, 11:32 PM~10835607
> *damm, 99 today. they say its going to be 87 tomorrow.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up ??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Jun 10 2008, 05:57 AM~10836538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

whats the word bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 10 2008, 10:08 PM~10842720
> *whats the word bro
> *


we are still throughing some ideas around i will let you know


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

already thats whats up let me know


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 10 2008, 10:12 PM~10842764
> *already thats whats up let me know
> *


yea i do not half ass shit i worked to hard to go backwards you know what i mean :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 10 2008, 10:12 PM~10842764
> *already thats whats up let me know
> *


yea i do not half ass shit i worked to hard to go backwards you know what i mean :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 11 2008, 07:17 AM~10844606
> *
> *


wuz up boy damn i been out clown'n today how you doing :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

getting ready for some heat.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 11 2008, 03:36 PM~10847864
> *getting ready for some heat.
> *


shit i am getting ready for the pool to open they are little by little getting done lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

--- CAN YOU GUESS WHO THIS IS ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 11 2008, 04:10 PM~10848522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 10 2008, 11:16 PM~10842807
> *yea i do not half ass shit i worked to hard to go backwards you know what i mean  :biggrin:
> *


already that what i like to hear


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 11 2008, 04:14 PM~10848554
> *:dunno:
> *


YOUR A BIG HELP.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 11 2008, 04:50 PM~10848785
> *YOUR A BIG HELP.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Jun 11 2008, 05:10 PM~10848522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 11 2008, 04:10 PM~10848522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:| :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 11 2008, 04:10 PM~10848522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WTF?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 11 2008, 07:41 PM~10849658
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WTF?
> *


hey you going to download that ????


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

might--might not. :dunno: -----


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 11 2008, 04:10 PM~10848522
> *
> 
> 
> ...


D??











:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

jus fuckin with ya man!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 12 2008, 01:19 PM~10855537
> *D??
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 12 2008, 12:19 PM~10855537
> *D?? it looks just like him
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ...


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 12 2008, 06:36 PM~10857802
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

not much. still hot. and you ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 12 2008, 07:31 PM~10858103
> *not much. still hot. and you ??
> *


not a damn thang


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jun 12 2008, 12:19 PM~10855537
> *D??
> 
> *


oooo.
i thought it was TnTs new cutter :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 12 2008, 08:12 PM~10858440
> *oooo.
> i thought it was TnTs new cutter :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WUZ UP WICKED FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Man its been a minute since I have been in this topic. How has everyone been


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

hmmm. iv counted quite a few minites :scrutinize:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

HOW MANY FINGERS DO YOU HAVE ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 12 2008, 09:07 PM~10858963
> *WUZ UP WICKED FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Man its been a minute since I have been in this topic. How has everyone been
> *


wuz up bro how is everything going down south


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 12 2008, 08:49 PM~10859318
> *HOW MANY FINGERS DO YOU HAVE ??
> *


:uh:
wel i got 1 finger in da middl of each hand. u wana see em bolth? :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NO, THATS KOOL. JUST KEEP THEM UP YOUR NOSE.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 12 2008, 10:53 PM~10859988
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

So how goes the battel


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 12 2008, 09:06 PM~10859487
> *NO, THATS KOOL. JUST KEEP THEM UP YOUR NOSE.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: ----


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by recklesslifestyles_@Jun 12 2008, 11:14 PM~10860170
> *So how goes the battel
> *


what battle?????????????????


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

watch out for g-------------


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jun 13 2008, 08:32 PM~10866707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 13 2008, 08:38 PM~10866740
> *watch out for g-------------
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 09:45 PM~10866774
> *:scrutinize:
> :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> *


damn i did not know it was that hard to find that you needed that many eye lookiing for it lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 09:45 PM~10866774
> *:scrutinize:
> :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:
> *


OR was that the look she gave you when you dropped you pants lmfao


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 08:46 PM~10866781
> *damn i did not know it was that hard to find that you needed that many eye lookiing for it lmfao :biggrin:
> *


4reels, i dont evn no wtf u jus sed :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 08:47 PM~10866789
> *OR was that the look she gave you when you dropped you pants lmfao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 08:46 PM~10866781
> *damn i did not know it was that hard to find that you needed that many eye lookiing for it lmfao :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ------------------ :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 09:48 PM~10866795
> *4reels, i dont evn no wtf u jus sed :0
> *


ok i will put it in dumb terms 

YOU HAVE SO LITTLE DICK THAT YOU LOOK LIKE THIS :scrutinize: TRYING TO FIND IT lmfao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Jun 13 2008, 09:48 PM~10866798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 08:50 PM~10866807
> *ok i will put it in dumb terms
> 
> YOU HAVE SO LITTLE DICK THAT YOU LOOK LIKE THIS  :scrutinize: TRYING TO FIND IT lmfao
> *


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 08:47 PM~10866789
> *OR was that the look she gave you when you dropped you pants lmfao
> *


:nono:

da look she gav wen i dropd my pants was


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 09:51 PM~10866815
> *:nono:
> 
> da look she gav wen i dropd my pants was
> ...


you mean :rofl: :barf:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wel aftr she got off her knees she :barf: 


she no swallow


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 08:50 PM~10866807
> *ok i will put it in dumb terms
> 
> YOU HAVE SO LITTLE DICK THAT YOU LOOK LIKE THIS  :scrutinize: TRYING TO FIND IT lmfao
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 09:53 PM~10866825
> *wel aftr she got off her knees she  :barf:
> she no swallow
> *


she would be to the curb lmfao bitch has to swallow :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 08:53 PM~10866825
> *wel aftr she got off her knees she  :barf:
> she no swallow
> *


she didnt want 2 play with your kids ? lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 08:54 PM~10866833
> *she would be to the curb lmfao bitch has to swallow  :biggrin:
> *





n dats y shes my X :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 09:55 PM~10866841
> *n dats y shes my X :biggrin:
> *


so you have only rosie and her 5 sisters lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 08:57 PM~10866852
> *so you have only rosie and her 5 sisters lol
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 08:57 PM~10866852
> *so you have only rosie and her 5 sisters lol
> 
> 
> ...


wtf! sumtn rong wif u D. soon as i got bak on heer u talkn bout my dik :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 09:58 PM~10866857
> *lol
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 09:00 PM~10866872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 10:00 PM~10866869
> *wtf! sumtn rong wif u D. soon as i got bak on heer u talkn bout my dik  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 09:02 PM~10866878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF IS THAT :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 09:02 PM~10866883
> *WTF IS THAT :roflmao:
> *


x2 lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 10:01 PM~10866874
> *wtf lol
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 09:03 PM~10866888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904+Jun 13 2008, 10:02 PM~10866883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 09:05 PM~10866902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

come guys thats not nice.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 13 2008, 10:06 PM~10866906
> *come guys thats not nice.
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

D on a tredmill


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 10:08 PM~10866913
> *D on a tredmill
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:|


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 09:07 PM~10866909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Jun 13 2008, 10:08 PM~10866916-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 09:10 PM~10866928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 09:06 PM~10866905
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jun 13 2008, 10:13 PM~10866936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your just mad cause grapenuts does not swaloow like this


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh my god i found a clip of G and GRAPENUTS :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: G~MoneyCustoms, brownlife1904, rubenlow59


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i hope no kids are watching this


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 09:18 PM~10866964
> *oh my god i found a clip of G and GRAPENUTS  :0
> 
> 
> ...


congraTulations D, ur my new nutswingr!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 13 2008, 10:21 PM~10866976
> *i hope no kids are watching this
> *


whay he is saving his life the one is choking lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 10:22 PM~10866984
> *congraTulations D, ur my new nutswingr!!
> 
> 
> ...


nah bro look what topic you in lmfao your my nut swinger lmfao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 10:22 PM~10866984
> *congraTulations D, ur my new nutswingr!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 09:22 PM~10866984
> *congraTulations D, ur my new nutswingr!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 08:50 PM~10866807
> *ok i will put it in dumb terms
> 
> YOU HAVE SO LITTLE DICK THAT YOU LOOK LIKE THIS  :scrutinize: TRYING TO FIND IT lmfao
> *


LOL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 09:16 PM~10866950
> *your just mad cause grapenuts does not swaloow like this
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 10:35 PM~10867034
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

*ok who the fuck farted :angry: *





















































oh never mind it was me lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 10:47 PM~10867097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 09:48 PM~10867107
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 10:55 PM~10867143
> *HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 10:51 PM~10867121
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 09:59 PM~10867162
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 11:01 PM~10867167
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:02 PM~10867184
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wow. i missd sum reel inteligent conversations wen i dukd out 2 watch fresh prince of belair


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 11:15 PM~10867257
> *wow. i missd sum reel inteligent conversations wen i dukd out 2 watch fresh prince of belair
> *


WTF you watching NICK at night lmfao i can not hate i watch it all teh time


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

i dont got no cable. is on regulr tv


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 10:15 PM~10867257
> *wow. i missd sum reel inteligent conversations wen i dukd out 2 watch fresh prince of belair
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh:

looks lyk brown life discoverd custom smilys :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 10:23 PM~10867300
> *:uh:
> 
> looks lyk brown life discoverd custom smilys :0
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 11:23 PM~10867303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:24 PM~10867309
> *lmfao :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA FUCK IT IM BORED


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 10:23 PM~10867303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 10:25 PM~10867313
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 10:25 PM~10867312
> *HAHAHA FUCK IT IM BORED
> *


den go ona date with handgela


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 10:26 PM~10867324
> *den go ona date with handgela
> *


YOU MEAN PALMELA


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

wats up d :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 11:25 PM~10867312
> *HAHAHA FUCK IT IM BORED
> *


same here and thanks too poor_boys i have something stuck in my head


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 11:27 PM~10867331
> *wats up d :biggrin:
> *


chillin, checking site out and listen to music :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:27 PM~10867332
> *same here and thanks too poor_boys i have something stuck in my head
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:28 PM~10867336
> *chillin, checking site out  and listen to music  :biggrin:
> *


wat u listenin 2 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 10:27 PM~10867330
> *YOU MEAN PALMELA
> *


:happysad:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 10:28 PM~10867338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol wtf


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 10:28 PM~10867342
> *:happysad:
> *


OR MANUELA


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 10:29 PM~10867345
> *lol wtf
> *


LOVE IS IN THE AIR J/K


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 11:28 PM~10867338
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no **** not like that lmfao he was looking at a site i sent him in 2 weeks i am leaving for teh weekend for a get away and he said i could be santa clause lmfao and it got my mind working lmfao

here is where i am going http://www.holidayworld.com/index.html


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 10:30 PM~10867351
> *LOVE IS IN THE AIR J/K
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 10:25 PM~10867312
> *HAHAHA FUCK IT IM BORED. TIME 2
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:31 PM~10867352
> *no **** not like that lmfao he was looking at a site i sent him in 2 weeks i am leaving for teh weekend for a get away and he said i could be santa clause lmfao and it got my mind working lmfao
> 
> here is where i am going http://www.holidayworld.com/index.html
> *


LOL YEAH HOMIE JUST FUCKING AROUND :biggrin: 

 LOOKS SICK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Jun 13 2008, 11:28 PM~10867341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :twak:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 10:31 PM~10867356
> *:uh:
> *


 :twak: :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:32 PM~10867362
> *x-mas music and 80's lmfao
> *


lol :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 11:31 PM~10867359
> *LOL YEAH HOMIE JUST FUCKING AROUND  :biggrin:
> 
> LOOKS SICK
> *


yea i am stressed out bad and i need teh get a way i am leaving for fri,sat and sunday i will be back :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:32 PM~10867362
> *x-mas music and 80's lmfao
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


LOL XMAS MUSIC IN JUNE LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 11:32 PM~10867370
> *lol :0
> *


well you asked lmfao


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:33 PM~10867374
> *yea i am stressed out bad and i need teh get a way i am leaving for fri,sat and sunday i will be back :biggrin:
> *


LUCKY ASS :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:34 PM~10867383
> *well you asked lmfao
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:32 PM~10867362
> *x-mas music in june
> *


:loco:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904+Jun 13 2008, 11:34 PM~10867381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: yea we are going in 2 weeks and maybe in aug to before teh kids go back to school


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 10:35 PM~10867389
> *:loco:
> *


merry x-mas lol :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Jun 13 2008, 11:35 PM~10867388-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 10:36 PM~10867397
> *merry x-mas lol :biggrin:
> *


:uh:

only resun i lyk crismas is kuz i snomobil lyk crazy. i got 3 snomobils sittn til it start snowin agen :tears:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:36 PM~10867396
> *it is mitch falt if he did not get me thinking about shit lol x-mas is my fav time of year i just hate the snow lol
> :biggrin:  yea we are going in 2 weeks and maybe in aug to before teh kids go back to school
> *


DAM THATS SICK HOMIE HAVE FUN, YEAH WE DONT HAVE SNOW HERE I NEVER SEEN OR FELT NONE BEFORE, XMAS HERE LOOKS LIKE SUMMER :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 10:37 PM~10867399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow.

u got NUTHN 2 do


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 10:38 PM~10867403
> *:uh:
> 
> only resun i lyk crismas is kuz i snomobil lyk crazy. i got 3 snomobils sittn til it start snowin agen :tears:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 10:38 PM~10867403
> *:uh:
> 
> only resun i lyk crismas is kuz i snomobil lyk crazy. i got 3 snomobils sittn til it start snowin agen :tears:
> *


 :| santa is real fool :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 11:37 PM~10867399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 10:38 PM~10867406
> *wow.
> 
> u got NUTHN 2 do
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904+Jun 13 2008, 11:38 PM~10867404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 11:40 PM~10867415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:40 PM~10867421
> *:0
> *


ho ho ho merry christmas :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 10:38 PM~10867404
> *DAM THATS SICK HOMIE HAVE FUN, YEAH WE DONT HAVE SNOW HERE I NEVER SEEN OR FELT NONE BEFORE, XMAS HERE LOOKS LIKE SUMMER  :0
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

http://youtube.com./watch?v=IaxDGfA7evA


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:44 PM~10867437
> *http://youtube.com./watch?v=IaxDGfA7evA
> *


fool from sacramento  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTHEarW4re4


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: G~MoneyCustoms, SAC_TOWN, the poor boys, brownlife1904

wow. da hole crews heer :happysad:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin: 
http://youtube.com./watch?v=2dnrosVyamY


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

yup--------- :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin: 


http://youtube.com./watch?v=VQWLrnzhCWQ


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

http://youtube.com./watch?v=C1aguHjgd8g


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 11:50 PM~10867467
> *:biggrin:
> http://youtube.com./watch?v=VQWLrnzhCWQ
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:51 PM~10867470
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:|


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

good bye


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn people going to read this topic and flip out lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:54 PM~10867484
> *damn people going to read this topic and flip out lmfao  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 13 2008, 11:54 PM~10867483
> *good bye
> *


talk to you tomorrow


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 13 2008, 10:54 PM~10867483
> *good bye
> *


finally!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 11:55 PM~10867487
> *lol :biggrin:
> *


MERRY MOTHERFUCKING CHRISTMAS AND HAVE A FUCKED UP NEW YEAR lmfao


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:56 PM~10867494
> *MERRY MOTHERFUCKING CHRISTMAS AND HAVE A FUCKED UP NEW YEAR lmfao
> *


lol same 2 u :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 11:56 PM~10867491
> *finally!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> *


bitch shut up fool


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:56 PM~10867494
> *MERRY MOTHERFUCKING CHRISTMAS AND HAVE A FUCKED UP NEW YEAR lmfao
> *


lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 13 2008, 11:57 PM~10867496
> *lol same 2 u  :roflmao:
> *


ok christmas has left the motherfucking building :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:57 PM~10867497
> *bitch shut up fool
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:58 PM~10867502
> *ok christmas has left the motherfucking building  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

back to JUNE lol 
http://youtube.com./watch?v=740d8sTpM7U


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

3 Members: brownlife1904, *POISON 831*, the poor boys

WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 10:59 PM~10867508
> *back to JUNE lol
> http://youtube.com./watch?v=740d8sTpM7U
> *


that songs gay


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 10:56 PM~10867491
> *finally!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> *


  :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 14 2008, 12:00 AM~10867513
> *that songs gay
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 11:00 PM~10867511
> *3 Members: brownlife1904, POISON 831, the poor boys
> 
> WHATS UP HOMIE
> *


 WHAT UP WHAT UP...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 11:01 PM~10867520
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzTcgJCRmGc


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 14 2008, 12:00 AM~10867513
> *that songs gay
> *


ok this one is better :biggrin: 
http://youtube.com./watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 11:01 PM~10867520
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 A BRO I HAD A QUESTION... U DESIGN THE PARTS U SELL OR DOES THE CUSTOMER DESIGNS THEM?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 11:04 PM~10867530
> *ok this one is better  :biggrin:
> http://youtube.com./watch?v=-qtSnTgBYQ8
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 14 2008, 12:02 AM~10867525
> *WHAT UP WHAT UP...
> *


wuz up homie


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

*is fridae da 13th, n how many posts i gots????????????*
:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 14 2008, 12:05 AM~10867532
> *A BRO I HAD A QUESTION... U DESIGN THE PARTS U SELL OR DOES THE CUSTOMER DESIGNS THEM?
> *


both but most are customers design


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 14 2008, 12:06 AM~10867539
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am the king of this bitch again :biggrin: 

*STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 32,388 67 0.97% *
DUVAL'S HERO Nov 2003 8,323 65 0.94% 
boricua619` Oct 2005 2,330 64 0.93% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 20,439 57 0.83% 
CHUCKIEBOY63 Jun 2005 6,816 56 0.81% 
brownlife1904 Oct 2007 1,640 56 0.81% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 7,408 56 0.81% 
SAC_TOWN Aug 2007 3,114 50 0.72% 
blueouija Apr 2003 31,490 50 0.72% 
Badass94Cad Jun 2003 13,673 43 0.62%


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 11:07 PM~10867546
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 11:06 PM~10867542
> *is fridae da 13th, n how many posts i gots????????????
> :0
> *


BERLY FOUND THAT OUT :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 11:08 PM~10867549
> *i am the king of this bitch again  :biggrin:
> 
> STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 32,388 67 0.97%
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 13 2008, 11:02 PM~10867525
> *WHAT UP WHAT UP...
> *


WHATS UP DOGG QUE ASES


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 13 2008, 11:06 PM~10867542
> *is fridae da 13th, n how many posts i gots????????????
> :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 14 2008, 12:11 AM~10867560
> *WHATS UP DOGG QUE ASES
> *


hey hey hey none of that mexican talk in here us ******'s do not know what the fuck you are saying you might be say i am a bitch or something lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 11:08 PM~10867549
> *i am the king of this bitch again  :biggrin:
> 
> STR8_CLOWN'N Nov 2002 32,388 67 0.97%
> ...



SIXTH PLACE :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 13 2008, 11:11 PM~10867560
> *WHATS UP DOGG QUE ASES
> *


 NOT MUCH BRO JUST CHECKING OUT THE CRAZZY ASS PARTS THAT UR HOMEY STR8 CLOWNING MAKES.... Q DISE EL ******* D G MONEY??? LOL JK JUST FUCKING AROUND BRO...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 13 2008, 11:13 PM~10867566
> *hey hey hey none of that mexican talk in here us ******'s do not know what the fuck you are saying you might be say i am a bitch or something lmfao  :biggrin:
> *


lol he said wats up dog wat u doin :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 14 2008, 12:15 AM~10867571
> *NOT MUCH BRO JUST CHECKING OUT THE CRAZZY ASS PARTS THAT UR HOMEY STR8 CLOWNING MAKES.... Q DISE EL ******* D G MONEY??? LOL JK JUST FUCKING AROUND BRO...
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

you think your funny ??


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

-------------THIS VACATION IS JUST WHAT I NEEDED.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 14 2008, 07:27 AM~10868265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 13 2008, 11:15 PM~10867571
> *NOT MUCH BRO JUST CHECKING OUT THE CRAZZY ASS PARTS THAT UR HOMEY STR8 CLOWNING MAKES.... Q DISE EL ******* D G MONEY??? LOL JK JUST FUCKING AROUND BRO...
> *


SIMON HOMIE WHAT YOU THINKING OF GETTING, LOL ESE WUEY I DONT KNOW HES


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 13 2008, 11:15 PM~10867571
> *NOT MUCH BRO JUST CHECKING OUT THE CRAZZY ASS PARTS THAT UR HOMEY STR8 CLOWNING MAKES.... Q DISE EL ******* D G MONEY??? LOL JK JUST FUCKING AROUND BRO...
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 14 2008, 09:21 AM~10868608
> * U GUYS R MAKIN ME MAD
> *










---- :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up mitch


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NUTTING.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

samehere


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

you do have something to DO. :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

waz up ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 14 2008, 10:58 AM~10868895
> *waz up ??
> *


 :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 14 2008, 11:01 AM~10868905
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


wat u doin


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

not much. yet. waiting on a pm. you working on your frame today ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 14 2008, 11:10 AM~10868943
> *not much. yet. waiting on a pm.  you working on your frame today ??
> *


my homie is  i woke at like 9 and i heard that fool grindin it :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 14 2008, 11:12 AM~10868946
> *my homie is  i woke at like 9 and i heard that fool grindin it :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 thats good. do it before it gets hot. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 14 2008, 11:14 AM~10868952
> *:0  thats good. do it before it gets hot.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: its gonna be full


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 14 2008, 08:27 AM~10868265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF mitch i told you stop hacking my computer and taken pic of me on vacation :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: --------- :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 14 2008, 11:15 AM~10868961
> *:biggrin: its gonna be full
> *


 :0 ------- hno: ------


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 14 2008, 12:45 PM~10869125
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: --------- :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

----spooky


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 14 2008, 12:58 PM~10869270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

looks like you need a pair of LOC'S. $39.95 +shipping. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 14 2008, 01:07 PM~10869309
> *looks like you need a pair of LOC'S. $39.95 +shipping.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 14 2008, 11:47 AM~10869142
> *:0 ------- hno: ------
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

nice grill g----


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

--


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 14 2008, 06:44 PM~10870897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 u meen








:roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 14 2008, 10:36 PM~10871974
> *
> *


 :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

bord mofos


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

happy fathers day. to you non-fathers keep trying......... :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies damn slow in here


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2 I KNOW WHERS EVERYONE AT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 15 2008, 03:10 PM~10874459
> *X2 I KNOW WHERS EVERYONE AT
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

......................(TUMBLEWEED)..............


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i thought this was the morgue.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

---------- :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

they are coming for you. :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 15 2008, 03:25 PM~10874782
> *they are coming for you.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


who? fallout boys? :dunno:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

nope. ROB ZOMBIE.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:uh: :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 15 2008, 06:15 PM~10875520
> *:|
> *


 what ?? you don't like rob zombie ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 15 2008, 06:37 PM~10875621
> *what ?? you don't like rob zombie ??
> *


 :no: that frame should be in primer in the next 2 weeks :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 15 2008, 06:38 PM~10875629
> *:no: that frame should be in primer in the next 2 weeks :cheesy:
> *


 :0 ----- :thumbsup: ----- :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 15 2008, 06:47 PM~10875675
> *:0 -----  :thumbsup: ----- :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 15 2008, 06:15 PM~10875521
> *      :uh:  :0
> *


    :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 15 2008, 06:37 PM~10875621
> *what ?? you don't like rob zombie ??
> *


nobody duz


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

look what your missin out on "big_wicked77"
pics of the l.i.l crew that was on last night

hopped till it cought on fire.









gettin ready to mow the lawn









before everybody calmed down









when i started kickin people









chillin in the bus. the rides broke down









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:









last bnut not the last pic.....posted up on the buildin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 15 2008, 09:15 PM~10876200
> *look what your missin out on "big_wicked77"
> pics of the l.i.l crew that was on last night
> 
> ...


damn i will hit you all up this week bro gta4 is getting boring lol  only thang is i have to get the game down before i log online so i do not look like a dumbass lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

???


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 15 2008, 09:08 PM~10876544
> *???
> *


 WHAT UP LOCO... HOW U DOING BRO?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

PS3---online gaming.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 15 2008, 09:17 PM~10876590
> *WHAT UP LOCO... HOW U DOING BRO?
> *


NADA HOMIE JUST RIGHT HERE DOGG QUE ASES


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 15 2008, 09:17 PM~10876592
> *PS3---online gaming.
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 15 2008, 09:17 PM~10876592
> *PS3---online gaming.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 15 2008, 10:08 PM~10876544
> *???
> *


ps3 call of duty 4 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Jun 15 2008, 10:17 PM~10876592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea he been trying to get me to come on a play but i been playing GTA4


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 15 2008, 09:17 PM~10876592
> *PS3---online gaming.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 15 2008, 09:24 PM~10876674
> *:biggrin:
> yea he been trying to get me to come on a play but i been playing GTA4
> *


SICK HOMIE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 15 2008, 10:27 PM~10876715
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :uh: shit the ps3 is better than that whack xbox 360 i had


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jun 15 2008, 09:28 PM~10876736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsdown:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:uh: WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 15 2008, 09:17 PM~10876599
> *NADA HOMIE JUST RIGHT HERE DOGG QUE ASES
> *


 NOT MUCH BRO JUST CHECKING OUT UR GUYS TOPIC...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

ANYONE KNOWS WHEN THAT NEW GAME OF CALL OF DUTY IS COMING OUT?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 15 2008, 09:32 PM~10876769
> *NOT MUCH BRO JUST CHECKING OUT UR GUYS TOPIC...
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jun 15 2008, 10:30 PM~10876750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 15 2008, 09:30 PM~10876750
> *:thumbsdown:
> :thumbsdown:
> *


 you on the rag. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 15 2008, 10:33 PM~10876780
> *ANYONE KNOWS WHEN THAT NEW GAME OF CALL OF DUTY IS COMING OUT?
> *


nope i seen a couple games coming out this fall i have to get like nascar and a couple other war games do you have a ps3?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 15 2008, 09:34 PM~10876796
> *normaly the guys that talk shit about do not have the money to buy them lol
> 
> *


foo i thro feria around lyk nuthn. shit i jus bought my 3rd car. havn it shipd frum kentuky


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 15 2008, 09:35 PM~10876813
> *you on the rag.  :0
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 15 2008, 09:34 PM~10876796
> *normaly the guys that talk shit about do not have the money to buy them lol
> yea let me hate  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


WHAT UP HOMIE... G MONEY IS STILL STUCK ON *ATARI* OR WHAT? LOL


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 15 2008, 09:39 PM~10876837
> *WHAT UP HOMIE... G MONEY IS STILL STUCK ON ATARI OR WHAT? LOL
> *


:uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Jun 15 2008, 09:39 PM~10876837
> *WHAT UP HOMIE... G MONEY IS STILL STUCK ON ATARI OR WHAT? LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ATARI


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 15 2008, 09:37 PM~10876833
> *foo i thro feria around lyk nuthn. shit i jus bought my 3rd car. havn it shipd frum kentuky
> *


 LOL... WHAT KIND OF CARS HOMEY? FUCKEN PINTOS AND THOSE OLD SCHOOL DATSUN TRUCKS OR WHAT? LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms+Jun 15 2008, 10:37 PM~10876833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hated that system played it once and sold that bitch


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 15 2008, 09:40 PM~10876847
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2008, 09:42 PM~10876868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA DNT TELL ME THATS G MONEY THE BALLER...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2008, 10:42 PM~10876868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i about pissest in my pants on this one lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL HAS THE GUN AND EVEYTHING HAHAHAHA


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831+Jun 15 2008, 09:41 PM~10876858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell no menso i aint goin no 10hour round trip, 500 miles 2 pik it up. plus wont fit in da trailer dads got.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2008, 09:42 PM~10876868
> *
> :uh:
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904+Jun 15 2008, 10:46 PM~10876891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude the newest car you have is 96 hell i have a 99 suburban and looking a new play toy so to have pics :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2008, 09:42 PM~10876868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'ma the nintendo nerd lord here to save lil :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 15 2008, 09:42 PM~10876868
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks a littl lyk D wit a beatles haircut :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

morning family.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 07:02 AM~10878334
> *morning family.
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up boss ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 08:25 AM~10878616
> *whats up boss ??
> *


nm fucking will bills getting ready to finish gold plating later today and get this out tomorrow


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 08:25 AM~10878616
> *whats up boss ??
> *


nm paying bills :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

when your at it, pay mine to.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

hey george, those rims i sold you might be there today. if not tomorrow. :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: DAM I CANT WAIT hno:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 16 2008, 09:19 AM~10879055
> *:cheesy: DAM I CANT WAIT  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: its like waiting for xmas morning.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 11:21 AM~10880053
> *
> *


wats up ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 16 2008, 11:22 AM~10880063
> *wats up ?
> *


not much. whats you doing ??


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 11:28 AM~10880123
> *not much. whats you doing ??
> *


hees shoppin 4 sum new doornobs 4 his fenders :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 11:28 AM~10880123
> *not much. whats you doing ??
> *


nuthin just on here and myspace


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 16 2008, 11:29 AM~10880135
> *hees shoppin 4 sum new doornobs 4 his fenders :0
> *


hater :|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 16 2008, 11:29 AM~10880135
> *hees shoppin 4 sum new doornobs 4 his fenders :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 16 2008, 11:40 AM~10880231
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 16 2008, 11:36 AM~10880197
> *hater :|
> *


shmon. i h8 doornobs :scrutinize:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 16 2008, 11:43 AM~10880257
> *shmon. i h8 doornobs  :scrutinize:
> *


 :| i like them


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

i was bein sarcastik :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 16 2008, 11:46 AM~10880280
> *i was bein sarcastik :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

someone needs a chill pill.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 12:03 PM~10880426
> *someone needs a chill pill.
> *


i no! sac town needa chill out 4reels


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 12:03 PM~10880426
> *someone needs a chill pill.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 16 2008, 12:05 PM~10880436
> *i no! sac town needa chill out 4reels
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 12:13 PM~10880497
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i seen this on G's pinto. on the back bumper. :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 12:20 PM~10880551
> *i seen this on G's pinto. on the back bumper.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


lol :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i hope he don't see that. he might get mad.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 12:31 PM~10880637
> *i hope he don't see that. he might get mad.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 01:20 PM~10880551
> *i seen this on G's pinto. on the back bumper.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

her's a pic. of G's pinto. it was taken outside jimmyjons.








----


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 02:25 PM~10881013
> *her's a pic. of G's pinto. it was taken outside jimmyjons.
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao but hell it saves on gas


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

yes, that is true. but then they cost you more cause they always breaking down.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 04:15 PM~10881804
> *yes, that is true. but then they cost you more cause they always breaking down.
> *


very true


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

hey bro, i have a ? for you.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up guys ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 04:33 PM~10882345
> *whats up guys ??
> *


wat you up 2 ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

look whos down there. shhhhhhhhhhh but nutin.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 04:38 PM~10882391
> *look whos down there. shhhhhhhhhhh  but nutin.
> *


 :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 04:38 PM~10882391
> *look whos down there. shhhhhhhhhhh  but nutin.
> *


:uh:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i said down an you look up. :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SUP MITCH


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 16 2008, 04:46 PM~10882459
> *i said down an you look up.  :cheesy:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

not much. how was work ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

IT WAS COOL


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up george ?? been hot down there ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH HOMIE ITS FUCKING BURNING IN HERE


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

it was nice up here. there was some wind that made it cooler.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH ITS LIKE THAT SOMETIMES BUT ITS DRY AND HOT FUCK :angry:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 16 2008, 09:57 PM~10885502
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 16 2008, 10:02 PM~10885553
> *WHATS UP
> *


nuthin wat u doin


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 16 2008, 06:15 PM~10883119
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE ITS FUCKING BURNING IN HERE
> *


mayb its time 2 move


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

FUCK NO HOMIE :angry: ITS TO LIVE IN DIE IN SD


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 16 2008, 10:03 PM~10885559
> *nuthin wat u doin
> *


NADA HOMIE JUST KICKING BACK


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 16 2008, 10:07 PM~10885611
> *NADA HOMIE JUST KICKING BACK
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 16 2008, 10:07 PM~10885604
> * ITS TO LIVE IN CRY IN SD
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 16 2008, 10:10 PM~10885639
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: WTF


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 17 2008, 12:45 AM~10886197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn look what the cat dragged in wuz up family


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 17 2008, 12:13 AM~10886271
> *damn look what the cat dragged in wuz up family
> *



sup mayne? workin. You know.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:|


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 17 2008, 12:38 AM~10886364
> *:|
> *


X2


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 17 2008, 12:38 AM~10886364
> *:|
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 17 2008, 12:38 AM~10886364
> *:|
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WAZ UP GEORGE ??


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo wicked i got your message last night
we were on last night just messin around and killin fools left and right


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo wicked i got your message last night
we were on last night just messin around and killin fools left and right


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo wicked i got your message last night
we were on last night just messin around and killin fools left and right


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo wicked i got your message last night
we were on last night just messin around and killin fools left and right


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo wicked i got your message last night
we were on last night just messin around and killin fools left and right


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo wicked i got your message last night
we were on last night just messin around and killin fools left and right


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo wicked i got your message last night
we were on last night just messin around and killin fools left and right


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

yo wicked i got your message last night
we were on last night just messin around and killin fools left and right


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

we get it. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SAPPENIN


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 17 2008, 04:46 PM~10890640
> *we get it.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 17 2008, 04:23 PM~10890907
> *SAPPENIN
> *


whats up george ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NOTHING HOMIE JUST RIGHT HERE TOMORROW IMA GET MY SHIT :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

did the rims come yet ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I LOOKED AT THE TRACKING NUMBER SAYS ILL BE HERE TOMORROW :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

---- :biggrin: ----


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904+Jun 17 2008, 10:30 AM~10888306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 17 2008, 05:49 PM~10891502
> *
> 
> *


 :uh: 
 :angry:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:loco:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

yes, may i help you ?  and have a nice day


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 18 2008, 12:57 AM~10895125
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

im amased this topic hasnt got closed yet.
nothing but 80% smileys and shit.



any new parts d?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

what did you expect. life is full of stress. we use this topic to relieve some of that stress. you know to have FUN. you can say a lot with the smileys. as for your other ? you need to go to the WICKED topic. there will be NEW parts up soon. have a nice day


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 18 2008, 03:03 AM~10895287
> *im amased this topic hasnt got closed yet.
> nothing but 80% smileys and shit.
> any new parts d?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: -------->


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 17 2008, 04:34 PM~10890568
> *yo wicked i got your message last night
> we were on last night just messin around and killin fools left and right
> *


dude i logged on for a min and got killed left and right i suck at that game lol let me get the guns down more and i will be one killing right beside you guy :biggrin: and i have to get my mic fixed


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up bro ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 18 2008, 04:03 AM~10895287
> *im amased this topic hasnt got closed yet.
> nothing but 80% smileys and shit.
> any new parts d?
> *


yea we have alot of new shit just do not post it no more cause everytime we do some people come in here talking shit adn downing our shit so fuck that i show it on myspace and thats it  i might show a couple next week who knows :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 18 2008, 12:11 PM~10897272
> *whats up bro ??
> *


just being a bum lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

here's some change. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 18 2008, 12:16 PM~10897337
> *here's some change.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jun 18 2008, 02:41 AM~10895274
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

10 more days and count down till i go for my weekend get away :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

leave now and beat the rush.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 18 2008, 12:48 PM~10897641
> *leave now and beat the rush.
> *


hell if i had it my way i would be this weekend but i have to make sure the girls could get off lol


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 19 2008, 04:11 AM~10897274
> *yea we have alot of new shit just do not post it no more cause everytime we do some people come in here talking shit adn downing our shit so fuck that i show it on myspace and thats it    i might show a couple next week who knows :biggrin:
> *


good to know man


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 18 2008, 06:13 PM~10900712
> *
> *


 your box is full.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

-------- :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jun 18 2008, 05:03 AM~10895287
> *im amased this topic hasnt got closed yet.
> nothing but 80% smileys and shit.
> 
> *


for real!


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin: how's your bike going ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family how is everyone today


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 19 2008, 05:49 AM~10904105
> *your box is full.
> *


EMPTIED IT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

DAMM IT. ITS GOING TO BE 103* OUT HERE TOMORROW.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 19 2008, 08:40 PM~10910098
> *DAMM IT. ITS GOING TO BE 103* OUT HERE TOMORROW.
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 19 2008, 08:40 PM~10910098
> *DAMM IT. ITS GOING TO BE 103* OUT HERE TOMORROW.
> *


DAM!!! :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 19 2008, 09:40 PM~10910098
> *DAMM IT. ITS GOING TO BE 103* OUT HERE TOMORROW.
> *


damn only 83* here and low in the 60's it feels good out in the country :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 19 2008, 09:18 PM~10910463
> *damn only 83* here and low in the 60's  it feels good out in the country  :biggrin:
> *


 COUNTRY= THE STICKS, BACK WOODS, NO WHERE VILLE. :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 19 2008, 09:29 PM~10910565
> *COUNTRY= THE STICKS, BACK WOODS, NO WHERE VILLE.  :cheesy:
> *


country= no cops, no people, do what you want when you want. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Jun 19 2008, 10:29 PM~10910565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


amen to that :biggrin: wuz up family


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

wats up d ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 19 2008, 08:40 PM~10910098
> *DAMM IT. ITS GOING TO BE 103* OUT HERE TOMORROW.
> *


 :burn:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

HOW YOU DOING GEORGE ?? IS IT HOT DOWN THERE ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Jun 20 2008, 01:00 AM~10911410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

LIL WILL MISS YOU. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 20 2008, 05:04 PM~10915792
> *LIL WILL MISS YOU.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i know :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

BUT, NOT ME. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 20 2008, 05:13 PM~10915839
> *BUT,  NOT ME.  :0
> *


  :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 20 2008, 03:57 PM~10915758
> *nm getting ready to go away for the week end
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

PARTY TIME BOYS. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 20 2008, 04:24 PM~10915911
> *PARTY TIME BOYS. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Jun 20 2008, 05:21 PM~10915890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 20 2008, 05:35 PM~10916002
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 20 2008, 06:04 PM~10916207
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: wuz up bro


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT YOU DOING


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 20 2008, 06:18 PM~10916305
> *WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT YOU DOING
> *


getting packed :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 20 2008, 08:29 PM~10916701
> *getting packed  :biggrin:
> *


thats gay. :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 20 2008, 08:02 PM~10916862
> *thats gay. :|
> *


no only you :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dont act like that was not funny


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it was after i read it lmfao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahahahahahaha


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 20 2008, 08:54 PM~10917159
> *
> *


wuz up homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ITS FUCKING HOT HERE :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 20 2008, 09:15 PM~10917241
> *ITS FUCKING HOT HERE  :angry:
> *


not here lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

--------


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH HOMIE THE FUCKING STREETS ARE ON FLAMES :0........... :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 20 2008, 08:50 PM~10917385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh:
paris hiltun wanabe


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 20 2008, 09:28 PM~10917593
> *:uh:
> paris hiltun wanabe
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

--------- :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

eww. white girl ass
:barf:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

THAT SHIT IS "K R A Z Y" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 21 2008, 12:19 PM~10920176
> *eww. white girl ass
> :barf:
> *


ok g. this is just for you. :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

.....


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 21 2008, 12:35 PM~10920260
> *ok g. this is just for you.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

but dont reely mess wif blak girl nomor. only putn it down 4 da females of da raza :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 21 2008, 12:40 PM~10920281
> *.....
> *


x2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 21 2008, 12:19 PM~10920507
> *x2
> *


yep


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 21 2008, 01:15 PM~10920486
> *but dont reely mess wif blak girl nomor. only putn it down 4 da females of da raza :cheesy:
> *


LOL HELL YEAH HOMIE DONT KILL THE RAZA :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

blak girls bad 4 da raza! :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

SO HOW HOT WAS IT TODAY ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HEY HOMIE YOU CANT EVEN BREATHE OUT HERE LOL NAH IT WAS HOT THOUGH


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 21 2008, 09:14 PM~10922383
> *blak girls bad 4 da raza! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: BUT THEY GOT BIG ASS BOOTYS :cheesy:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Jun 22 2008, 05:31 AM~10920233
> *THAT SHIT IS "K R A Z Y" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brownlife1904_@Jun 21 2008, 09:27 PM~10922481
> *:cheesy: BUT THEY GOT BIG ASS BOOTYS  :cheesy:
> *


simon!
but big ass latinas, got big ass bootys :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH HOMIE THATS THE BEST KIND :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:yes: 
big ass latina meen she can cook! n gmoney lyks 2 eat!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL HELL YEAH HOMIE


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: good morning everybody :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 23 2008, 06:11 AM~10930548
> *:wave: good morning everybody  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP BRO ?? JUST A FEW DAYS TIL THE SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 23 2008, 12:27 PM~10932200
> *WHATS UP BRO ?? JUST A FEW DAYS TIL THE SHOW.  :biggrin:
> *


you get your parts yet


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 23 2008, 11:27 AM~10932200
> *WHATS UP BRO ?? JUST A FEW DAYS TIL THE SHOW.  :biggrin:
> *


chillin  are u ready ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

HELL NO. I'M WAITING ON SHIT.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 23 2008, 11:39 AM~10932297
> *you get your parts yet
> *


NO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 23 2008, 01:20 PM~10932616
> *NO
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 21 2008, 09:27 PM~10922481
> *:cheesy: BUT THEY GOT BIG ASS BOOTYS  :cheesy:
> *


YUP.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 23 2008, 12:13 PM~10932570
> *HELL NO.  I'M WAITING ON SHIT.
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

it will be here. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 23 2008, 01:06 PM~10933005
> *it will be here. :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

yup, D said if it wasn't i'd get it for free. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 23 2008, 01:34 PM~10932719
> *YUP.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 23 2008, 01:13 PM~10933067
> *yup, D said if it wasn't i'd get it for free.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 no shit :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 23 2008, 02:13 PM~10933067
> *yup, D said if it wasn't i'd get it for free.  :cheesy:
> *


nugga say what :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

3300 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 23 2008, 02:41 PM~10933327
> *3300 :cheesy:
> *


you whore lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 23 2008, 01:41 PM~10933331
> *you whore lol
> *


lol u know it  :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 23 2008, 02:42 PM~10933341
> *lol u know it   :biggrin:
> *


hell one day you might reach me or get a life lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 23 2008, 01:44 PM~10933367
> *hell one day you might reach me or get a life lol
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 23 2008, 01:44 PM~10933367
> *hell one day you might  get a life lol
> *


nah. he wont.
:roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Jun 23 2008, 02:45 PM~10933377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no we are not talking about you G we already know you have no life :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 23 2008, 02:14 PM~10933610
> *nah. he wont.
> :roflmao:
> *


u know it


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 23 2008, 02:55 PM~10933911
> *no we are not talking about you G we already know you have no life  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 


:tears: :tears:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

shut the fuk up g--







-- :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 23 2008, 04:13 PM~10934492
> *shut the fuk up g--
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

pics. or it didn't happen ..........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

FOR SALE $150+shipping OBO (it has some rusted bolts and the tanks has a spot where the forks it besides that it is a nice bike) for right price they can have display

the dog bike


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE LA FAMILIA PELUCHE ON CHANNEL 41


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 24 2008, 05:22 PM~10942637
> *LOOKS LIKE LA FAMILIA PELUCHE ON CHANNEL 41
> *


 :0


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 24 2008, 05:22 PM~10942642
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SADER20_@Jun 24 2008, 04:22 PM~10942637
> *LOOKS LIKE LA FAMILIA PELUCHE ON CHANNEL 41
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 21 2008, 11:52 PM~10922640
> *:yes:
> big ass latina meen she can cook! n gmoney lyks 2 eat!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Eat what? :scrutinize: You started it first G~Money :biggrin: 

Sup D, just passing through :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 25 2008, 06:52 AM~10946671
> *Eat what?  :scrutinize:
> *


 this. -------







--------


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 25 2008, 07:52 AM~10946671
> *Eat what?  :scrutinize:  You started it first G~Money  :biggrin:
> 
> Sup D, just passing through :wave:
> *


wuz up girl


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

watch out don't step in it. :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

damm peeps an there dogs. :angry:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

look, :0 g got a new car ----







-------


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX+Jun 25 2008, 06:52 AM~10946671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   i aint a fat blak dude


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: i'm sorry g.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 25 2008, 06:31 PM~10951455
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  i'm sorry g.
> *


:happysad:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Jun 25 2008, 09:27 AM~10946813-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jun 26 2008, 09:38 AM~10955036
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: WHATS UP FAMILY ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 26 2008, 05:13 PM~10958782
> *hey look what i found  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 26 2008, 07:50 PM~10959413
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: -----------


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 26 2008, 08:27 PM~10959681
> *:thumbsup: -----------
> *


the hustler is back call me what you will be i getting payed :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 26 2008, 07:29 PM~10959690
> *the hustler is back call me what you will be i getting payed  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ......... .....................:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 26 2008, 07:29 PM~10959690
> *the hustler is back call me what you will be i getting payed  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 26 2008, 08:44 PM~10959832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

YOU KNOW. :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 26 2008, 07:29 PM~10959690
> *the hustler is back call me what you will be i getting payed  :biggrin:
> *










----------- :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 27 2008, 06:27 AM~10962253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

----------- :thumbsdown:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up george ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NOTHING HOMIE WHAT YOU DOING?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

getting the bike ready for the show sunday.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

I SEE YOU---







---


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 27 2008, 07:38 AM~10962446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


helll yea cause you know he is gay as fuck


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 27 2008, 11:16 AM~10963997
> *helll yea cause you know he is gay as fuck
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAHAHA WTF


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Jun 27 2008, 12:19 PM~10964013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hell the first pic looks just like a guys from this site hno:  :tongue:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 HAHAHA


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 27 2008, 12:32 PM~10964086
> *:0  HAHAHA
> *


but don't it really :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

LOL. YES, LOOKS JUST LIKE HIM.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 27 2008, 12:48 PM~10964193
> *
> *


wuz up sac how is everything going on today


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 27 2008, 11:52 AM~10964224
> *wuz up sac how is everything going on today
> *


good


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 27 2008, 11:16 AM~10963997
> *helll yea cause you know he is gay as fuck
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD OR GOOD LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 27 2008, 11:58 AM~10964272
> *GOOD OR GOOD LIKE THAT  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: wtf


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 27 2008, 12:58 PM~10964272
> *GOOD OR GOOD LIKE THAT  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

-------- :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 27 2008, 01:17 PM~10964400
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP WITH THE DUCK ?? :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 27 2008, 02:27 PM~10964924
> *WHATS UP WITH THE DUCK ??    :cheesy:
> *


hell i thought it was a chicken for bait to get his boy friend to come over cause he loves some chicken wing lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 27 2008, 09:43 PM~10967308
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone are we getting ready for the show tomorrow


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHAT SHOW ?? :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 28 2008, 11:02 AM~10969444
> *WHAT SHOW ?? :0
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 28 2008, 10:02 AM~10969444
> *WHAT SHOW ?? :0
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 28 2008, 11:54 AM~10969654
> *:cheesy:  :0
> *


what it do homie


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 28 2008, 10:02 AM~10969444
> *WHAT SHOW ?? :0
> *


u ready 4 the show 2morrow ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 28 2008, 12:56 PM~10969902
> *u ready 4 the show 2morrow ?
> *


i am sorry i will not be at the show tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 28 2008, 11:57 AM~10969906
> *i am sorry i will not be at the show tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 28 2008, 12:58 PM~10969908
> *
> *


but you guys have fun lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 28 2008, 12:07 PM~10969944
> *but you guys have fun lol
> *


lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 28 2008, 11:56 AM~10969902
> *u ready 4 the show 2morrow ?
> *


HELL NO. I NEED TO GET IT TOGETHER STILL. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 28 2008, 12:09 PM~10969965
> *HELL NO. I NEED TO GET IT TOGETHER STILL.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 28 2008, 01:09 PM~10969965
> *HELL NO. I NEED TO GET IT TOGETHER STILL.  :cheesy:
> *


chop chop let get a move on :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 28 2008, 12:11 PM~10969973
> *chop chop let get a move on  :biggrin:
> *


IF I GOT MY ASS OFF HERE, MAYBE I COULD GET SHIT DONE. :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 28 2008, 12:25 PM~10970036
> *IF I GOT MY ASS OFF HERE, MAYBE I COULD GET SHIT DONE. :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 28 2008, 01:25 PM~10970036
> *IF I GOT MY ASS OFF HERE, MAYBE I COULD GET SHIT DONE. :biggrin:
> *


i know the feeling lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

YOU MUST. LOL. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 28 2008, 03:50 PM~10970698
> *YOU MUST. LOL.  :cheesy:
> *


well i am head back to the pool kids love to swim :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

must be nice. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 28 2008, 05:32 PM~10971140
> *must be nice.  :cheesy:
> *


yea it is lol i am glad it is open now :biggrin: get a good work out


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone hey just got off the phone with the owner of LAST LAFF MAGAZINE and they are back after a short break they are back so go add them up on your guys myspace.

http://www.myspace.com/lastlaffinc


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:no:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 28 2008, 06:54 PM~10971431
> *:no:
> *


do not make me call out the gay superman on your ass


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 28 2008, 06:31 PM~10971609
> *do not make me call out the gay superman on your ass
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 28 2008, 06:41 PM~10971652
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


SO DID YOU LIKE THE TRIM


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 28 2008, 07:41 PM~10971652
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

yes, i didn't.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 28 2008, 08:48 PM~10971934
> *yes, i didn't.
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

now what ?? my head hurts.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

have fun at the show


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 06:24 AM~10973490
> *have fun at the show
> *


you have fun here. all by yourself.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 29 2008, 08:51 AM~10973638
> *you have fun here. all by yourself.
> *


hell i am going to church and then going to go swimming lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whatz up ?? :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 29 2008, 09:29 PM~10976958
> *whatz up ??  :cheesy:
> *


hit me up on aim :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 29 2008, 08:29 PM~10976958
> *whatz up ??  :cheesy:
> *


HEY HOMIE WHERES THE PICS AT :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 29 2008, 10:01 PM~10977243
> *HEY HOMIE WHERES THE PICS AT  :cheesy:
> *


thats what i am saying :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 09:03 PM~10977260
> *thats what i am saying :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 29 2008, 10:04 PM~10977267
> *:yessad:
> *


yea i was rebooting my comp when he im'ed me lol i bet he went to bed lol where is sac :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL DAM THEY ALL MUST BE TIRED AND SHIT LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 29 2008, 10:20 PM~10977405
> *LOL DAM THEY ALL MUST BE TIRED AND SHIT LOL
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHHA YEAH BUT IM SURPRISED NO ONE WAS ON TODAY AND SHIT IT WAS DEAD ASS FUCK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i went to church and then swimminga dn came in a took a nap lol it was boring day


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

YEAH ME TOO AND SHIT I WAS ON ALL MORNING AND SHIT IT WAS BORING ASS FUCK


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 29 2008, 10:34 PM~10977537
> *YEAH ME TOO AND SHIT I WAS ON ALL MORNING AND SHIT IT WAS BORING ASS FUCK
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

FUCK HOMIE A WASTE A DAY BUT AT LEAST IMA KICK IT WITH SOME BITCHES TOMORROW :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 29 2008, 10:40 PM~10977583
> *FUCK HOMIE A WASTE A DAY BUT AT LEAST IMA KICK IT WITH SOME BITCHES TOMORROW  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


lucky ass lol i think i am going swimming after i get all the running done so i can relax :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL SICK HOMIE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 29 2008, 10:52 PM~10977678
> *LOL SICK HOMIE
> *


you better take pics if i had soem nice ass around the pool i would take pic :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 29 2008, 11:45 PM~10977998
> *
> *


how was the show? did you guys have fun


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 10:58 PM~10978089
> *how was the show? did you guys have fun
> *


it was cool......... :yes: .........o yea 2 people got cought fuckin in the bathroom :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 12:02 AM~10978111
> *it was cool......... :yes: .........o yea 2 people got cought fuckin in the bathroom :roflmao:
> *


do fucking what lmfao now that is freaky did they go to jail?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 11:07 PM~10978151
> *do fucking what lmfao now that is freaky did they go to jail?
> *


lol :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 12:09 AM~10978159
> *lol  :dunno:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 29 2008, 11:02 PM~10978111
> *it was cool......... :yes: .........o yea 2 people got cought fuckin in the bathroom :roflmao:
> *


LOL DAM HOMIE THATS SICK LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 30 2008, 12:20 AM~10978238
> *LOL DAM HOMIE THATS SICK LOL
> *


lmfao i would be rolling my ass off GET A ROOOM lmfao


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jun 29 2008, 11:20 PM~10978238
> *LOL DAM HOMIE THATS SICK LOL
> *


lol there was 3 fights and people were smokin dope  lol :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 12:24 AM~10978264
> *lol there was 3 fights and people were smokin dope   lol :biggrin:
> *


damn was you at a show or woodstock lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 11:25 PM~10978280
> *damn was you at a show or woodstock lol
> *


lol :biggrin: people were bein hella stupid


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn sounds like it crazy fucker now days lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 11:28 PM~10978299
> *damn sounds like it crazy fucker now days lol
> *


lol i was just watchin the models pose with the cars :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 12:30 AM~10978313
> *lol i was just watchin the models pose with the cars  :cheesy:
> *


you know teh rule lol PICS


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 11:31 PM~10978324
> *you know teh rule lol PICS
> *


lol i 4got my camara


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 12:32 AM~10978331
> *lol i 4got my camara
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 11:34 PM~10978340
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 12:35 AM~10978344
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn i need to get to bed i will holla at you tomorrow


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

3400 posts :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 11:37 PM~10978354
> *damn i need to get to bed i will holla at you tomorrow
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 12:37 AM~10978356
> *3400 posts :cheesy:
> *


tomorrow i will hit 33000 post lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 11:38 PM~10978360
> *tomorrow i will hit 33000 post lol
> *


lol :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 12:40 AM~10978370
> *lol :0
> *


yea i am king of this bitch lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 29 2008, 11:41 PM~10978372
> *yea i am king of this bitch lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 12:42 AM~10978378
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

your just another pimple on the butt of life. :0 ------------ :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 30 2008, 12:16 PM~10980725
> *your just another pimple on the butt of life.  :0 ------------ :biggrin:
> *


lmfao wuz up


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

not much. just catching up on some shit.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 30 2008, 12:32 PM~10980879
> *not much. just catching up on some shit.
> *


yea really looks like it spending all your time on the computer lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

right. now an then.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 12:11 PM~10981229
> *
> *


whats up ?? nice meeting you an your mom. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jun 30 2008, 12:18 PM~10981283
> *whats up ?? nice meeting you an your mom.  :cheesy:
> *


chillin  it was nice meeting u 2


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 01:20 PM~10981300
> *chillin    it was nice meeting u 2
> *


did you take him out to eat and a kiss good night lmfao i hate blind dates lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

shit, they had all kinds of food there. you should get into something like that. he said he don't kiss on the 1st date.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 30 2008, 02:07 PM~10982310
> *did you take him out to eat and a kiss good night lmfao i hate blind dates lmfao
> *


 :0 LOL


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

he thinks he funny. :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Jun 30 2008, 03:11 PM~10982344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jun 30 2008, 02:07 PM~10982310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol wtf :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 05:50 PM~10983591
> *lol wtf :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up fool


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

GET MY MONEY--BUY MY MEDICINE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

ima put it in bondo 2morrow


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 1 2008, 12:56 AM~10986718
> *ima put it in bondo 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


You only fuck with the best frames I see.  Are you white?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2008, 10:58 PM~10986731
> *You only fuck with the best frames I see.   Are you white?
> *


white and mexican


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 11:56 PM~10986718
> *ima put it in bondo 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 30 2008, 11:02 PM~10986764
> *nice work
> *


  my homie did a good ass job :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 10:59 PM~10986744
> *white and mexican
> *


sorry 2 hear dat


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jun 30 2008, 11:08 PM~10986802
> *sorry 2 hear dat
> *


im not trippin


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 1 2008, 12:06 AM~10986790
> * my homie did a good ass job :cheesy:
> *


yep


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 30 2008, 11:09 PM~10986809
> *yep
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 1 2008, 12:10 AM~10986819
> *
> *


what color you painting it?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2008, 10:58 PM~10986731
> *You only fuck with the best frames I see.   Are you white?
> *


:uh: wtf


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 30 2008, 11:10 PM~10986821
> *what color you painting it?
> *


its a secret lol jk maybe purple


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 1 2008, 12:16 AM~10986850
> *its a secret lol jk maybe purple
> *


i will not tell anyone our sercert lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 30 2008, 11:17 PM~10986860
> *i will not tell anyone our sercert lol
> *


ok ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh lol :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i am bored as fuck lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 1 2008, 01:35 AM~10986951
> *damn i am bored as fuck lol
> *


yeah its boring with out be busting your balls, a fucker :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2008, 12:37 AM~10986954
> *yeah its boring with out be busting your balls, a fucker  :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 1 2008, 01:54 AM~10987191
> *TTT
> *


wuz up bro how is everything


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 10:56 PM~10986718
> *ima put it in bondo 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


looking good------ :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 10:56 PM~10986718
> *ima put it in bondo 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP GUYS ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 1 2008, 10:51 AM~10988687
> *
> *


hey fool someone hit me up your your ad from craigeslist lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA DAM HOMIE SERIO WHAT THEY SAY :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 1 2008, 04:10 PM~10991093
> *HAHAHA DAM HOMIE SERIO WHAT THEY SAY  :cheesy:
> *


he calls and left a massage with my wife and when i called him back he said he wanted to powder coat a whole rim :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA :thumbsup: BUSINESS IS GOOD


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 1 2008, 04:15 PM~10991134
> *HAHAHA  :thumbsup: BUSINESS IS GOOD
> *


yep :biggrin: i getting ready to start to as some on here being a flea market :biggrin: shit i will be hustling alot of shit soon


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH HOMIE WMW :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 1 2008, 04:17 PM~10991151
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE WMW  :biggrin:
> *


WMW


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jun 30 2008, 10:56 PM~10986718
> *ima put it in bondo 2morrow
> 
> 
> ...


who ever made that frame is good


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jul 1 2008, 03:44 PM~10991331
> *who ever made that frame is good
> *


my homie did


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 1 2008, 03:19 PM~10991602
> *my homie did
> *


nice welds.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 1 2008, 04:26 PM~10991663
> *nice welds.
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

not much. you watching csi


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 1 2008, 10:40 PM~10994211
> *not much. you watching csi
> *


nope does not come on till 1  i will be a sleep by them hope lol


----------



## adib_repteis (Mar 29, 2006)

damn too good the welds...you can crome that frame and make engraved two tone....that will be cool

peace homie


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: whats up family ??


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP FOO


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

----- :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I CAN DO THAT LOL NAH JUST PLAYING :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up everybody ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 3 2008, 06:27 AM~11004031
> *whats up everybody ??
> *


wat u doin ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 2 2008, 07:05 PM~11000441
> *I CAN DO THAT LOL NAH JUST PLAYING  :biggrin:
> *


hey get at me bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 3 2008, 03:19 PM~11007158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ninja :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WERE IS EVERYBODY ??


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 3 2008, 08:17 PM~11009034
> *WERE IS EVERYBODY ??
> *


i am here whats crackin


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

DO YOU HAVE A PROBLEM THERE G. :|


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 3 2008, 08:24 PM~11009077
> *DO YOU HAVE A PROBLEM THERE G.  :|
> *


fuck G he just mad cause he can not be homies with the gay superman :biggrin: 




*nah i am going to be the bad guy everyone says i am for now on fuck LIL and all these bitch ass ******* and they know who they are they like to always run there months then when soemone steps back up they turn into punk ass bitchs * :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 3 2008, 07:24 PM~11009077
> *DO YOU HAVE A PROBLEM THERE G.  :|
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 3 2008, 07:28 PM~11009104
> *fuck G he just mad cause he can not be homies with the gay superman  :biggrin:
> nah i am going to be the bad guy everyone says i am for now on fuck LIL and all these bitch ass ******* and they know who they are they like to always run there months then when soemone steps back up they turn into punk ass bitchs   :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 3 2008, 07:30 PM~11009117
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 3 2008, 09:13 PM~11009379
> *
> *


G your my race hose even if you never left the stable lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: --------------------- :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 3 2008, 09:19 PM~11009412
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: --------------------- :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 3 2008, 08:16 PM~11009395
> *G your my race hose even if you never left the stable lol
> *


:scrutinize: 
u keep ur garden hose in a stable?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 3 2008, 09:21 PM~11009432
> *:scrutinize:
> u keep ur garden hose in a stable?
> *


no i keep my hose in my pants lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 3 2008, 08:19 PM~11009412
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: --------------------- :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 3 2008, 09:22 PM~11009445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


stop looking in the mirror lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 3 2008, 08:23 PM~11009458
> *stop looking in the mirror lmfao
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jul 3 2008, 08:22 PM~11009440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 3 2008, 09:30 PM~11009513
> *:uh:
> :uh: :uh:
> *


come on you know both them was funny lmfao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 3 2008, 08:30 PM~11009513
> *I KNOW
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 3 2008, 08:23 PM~11009458
> *stop looking in the mirror lmfao
> *


lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 3 2008, 09:50 PM~11009625
> *lol
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 3 2008, 08:51 PM~11009636
> *wuz up bro
> *


chillin  wat u doin ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 3 2008, 09:52 PM~11009647
> *chillin  wat u doin ?
> *


same here hanging out clown'n


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 3 2008, 08:56 PM~11009657
> *same here hanging out clown'n
> *


  yea im just lookin at these pics my homie made 4 me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 3 2008, 10:01 PM~11009692
> * yea im just lookin at these pics my homie made 4 me
> *


cool


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 3 2008, 09:05 PM~11009709
> *cool
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 3 2008, 10:06 PM~11009719
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 3 2008, 09:08 PM~11009729
> *nice
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WAS THAT PIC. TAKEN AT THE SOCIOS SHOW ?? :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 3 2008, 09:15 PM~11009764
> *WAS THAT PIC. TAKEN AT THE SOCIOS SHOW ??  :cheesy:
> *


DEVOTION


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

ALL I KNOW IT WAS A SHOW I MISSED.  BUT IT LOOKS GOOD. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 3 2008, 09:26 PM~11009834
> *ALL I KNOW IT WAS A SHOW I MISSED.   BUT IT LOOKS GOOD.  :cheesy:
> *


  .....................thanks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

DAMM GEORGE ,THAT SMOKE IS KILLING ME. :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

-------------- :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 3 2008, 11:31 PM~11010269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 3 2008, 10:31 PM~11010269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 3 2008, 09:06 PM~11009719
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: ur ina club now?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 4 2008, 01:51 AM~11011261
> *:uh: ur ina club now?
> *


wat dose it look like :uh:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

do they need xtra doornobs?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 4 2008, 02:20 AM~11011302
> *do they need xtra doornobs?
> *


watch when my bike comes out next year


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 4 2008, 03:21 AM~11011304
> *watch when my bike comes out next year
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 4 2008, 02:21 AM~11011304
> *watch when my bike comes out next year
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jul 4 2008, 05:58 AM~11011495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP BRO ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 4 2008, 01:11 PM~11013377
> *WHATS UP BRO ??
> *


nuthin wat u doin


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

watching tv. going to a bbq later, then off to watch the sky light up.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 4 2008, 04:10 PM~11014153
> *watching tv. going to a bbq later, then off to watch the sky light up.
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

what are you doing ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 4 2008, 04:22 PM~11014201
> *what are you doing ??
> *


just whorin it


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 ------ :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 4 2008, 04:23 PM~11014209
> *:0 ------ :cheesy:
> *


i almost got the bondo work done on my new frame


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 4 2008, 04:47 PM~11014294
> *:0
> *


well its metal glaze :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 4 2008, 04:25 PM~11014216
> *i almost got the bondo work done on my new frame
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 4 2008, 06:02 PM~11014544
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone how you all doing


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 4 2008, 08:38 PM~11015157
> *wuz up everyone how you all doing
> *


good


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 4 2008, 09:42 PM~11015178
> *good
> *


yep me to :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 4 2008, 08:45 PM~11015191
> *yep me to :biggrin:
> *


  when the fireworks startin over there ? :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 4 2008, 02:21 AM~11011304
> *watch when my bike comes out next year
> *


:uh:
watch. itll b just 2 giant doornob wit a banana seet on it :ugh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 4 2008, 08:55 PM~11015234
> *:uh:
> watch. itll b just 2 giant doornob wit a banana seet on it :ugh:
> *


 :no: ether murals or a pattern paint job


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 4 2008, 09:05 PM~11015286
> *
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

wow. sum1s ina good mood 2day.
thy fishys aint bitin 2niote :tears:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 4 2008, 09:08 PM~11015302
> *wow. sum1s ina good mood 2day.
> thy fishys aint bitin 2niote :tears:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 4 2008, 09:46 PM~11015195
> * when the fireworks startin over there ? :cheesy:
> *


i do not know i fell asleep i was tired as fuck lol i woke up and it was 9:45 lol i did most the cooking at the bar-b-q today


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 4 2008, 10:31 PM~11015719
> *i do not know i fell asleep i was tired as fuck lol i woke up and it was 9:45 lol i did most the cooking at the bar-b-q today
> *


lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 4 2008, 11:32 PM~11015725
> *lol
> *


yea i was like wtf so i called my pops and he was stilling partying lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 4 2008, 10:34 PM~11015734
> *yea i was like wtf so i called my pops and he was stilling partying lol
> *


lol o shit lol :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 4 2008, 11:35 PM~11015737
> *lol o shit lol :cheesy:
> *


yea my dad is in his 60's and he lost my mom 3 years back and now he got with a younger women so he has to be 40's again lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 4 2008, 10:36 PM~11015744
> *yea my dad is in his 60's and he lost my mom 3 years back and now he got with a younger women so he has to be 40's again lol
> *


lol :0 your passed out and hes partyin isnt that sopost 2 be the other way around lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lol yea no shit


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 4 2008, 10:43 PM~11015768
> *lol yea no shit
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 4 2008, 11:44 PM~11015775
> *lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 4 2008, 10:31 PM~11015719
> * i did most the cooking at the bar-b-q today
> *


did u also do most of the eatin ad da bbq 2day?
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nah when i cook i can not eat


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 4 2008, 11:20 PM~11015908
> *nah when i cook i can not eat
> *


dats wak! wenevr i cook 4 sum1, im always eatn it.
8 burgrs go on da grill, n only 4 get served lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 5 2008, 12:21 AM~11015918
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

HOLY FUK!!!!!!!!!! 



2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: G~MoneyCustoms, *STR8_CLOWN'N*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2008, 12:22 AM~11015925
> *dats wak! wenevr i cook 4 sum1, im always eatn it.
> 8 burgrs go on da grill, n only 4 get served lol
> *


nah it is to hot i can not eat on hot days thats why at show i take lunch meat so i can fix me a ham sandwich and go :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2008, 12:23 AM~11015932
> *HOLY FUK!!!!!!!!!!
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: G~MoneyCustoms, STR8_CLOWN'N
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 4 2008, 11:24 PM~11015939
> *:biggrin:
> *


hav nevr saw ur name down ther b4.
its weird :ugh:

had 2 post it 2 prove it happnd :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 5 2008, 12:27 AM~11015948
> *hav nevr saw ur name down ther b4.
> its weird :ugh:
> 
> ...


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up family ?? seems everybody had a good time yesterday. :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

------- :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 5 2008, 10:50 AM~11016951
> *whats up family ?? seems everybody had a good time yesterday.  :thumbsup:
> *


yep i did now i am ready to go party some more lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 5 2008, 12:41 PM~11017650
> *yep i did now i am ready to go pass out some more lol
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

lol wtf


----------



## Randy Watson (Apr 6, 2008)

Do you guys got a new york chapter?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Randy Watson_@Jul 6 2008, 12:39 AM~11020339
> *Do you guys got a new york chapter?
> *


we used to have a new jerzey chapter


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok stop with the damn smile faces lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 6 2008, 02:50 PM~11023034
> *ok stop with the damn smile faces lol
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

----------------------


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

aye jorge i got da fukup pixs 4 ya. post em wen i rememebr wer i puts mah camra. hit da gin kinda hard dis mornin :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ALRIGHT HOMIE  

THIS FOO FUCKING WYNO AND SHIT LOL


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

i aint no wyno. jus kuz i drinkn 80proof gin at 11am dont meen nufn :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA DAM HOMIE STR8 OUT WYNO LOL


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: WHATS UP FAMILY ??


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

THIS WEEKS TEMPS-----TODAY-103, 107, 110, 106, 101.







---


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 7 2008, 10:18 AM~11028094
> *TODAY-103, 107, 110, 106, 101.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

YUP. YOU READY FOR IT ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 7 2008, 11:37 AM~11028763
> *YUP. YOU READY FOR IT ??
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

THATS GOOD.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 7 2008, 11:40 AM~11028784
> *THATS GOOD.
> *


wat u up 2 ?


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

WMW


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 7 2008, 12:50 PM~11028882
> *WMW
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 7 2008, 11:51 AM~11028891
> *:0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 7 2008, 10:51 AM~11028891
> *:0
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 7 2008, 12:55 PM~11028922
> *
> *


so when you going to have me do some parts for you :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 7 2008, 10:58 AM~11028945
> *so when you going to have me do some parts for you  :biggrin:
> *


hmmm.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 7 2008, 01:05 PM~11028994
> *hmmm.
> *


give your bike a face lift :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 7 2008, 11:05 AM~11028996
> *give your bike a face lift  :0  :biggrin:
> *


like?


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

a new face? :dunno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2008, 11:09 AM~11029029
> *a new face? :dunno:
> *


pass.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 7 2008, 01:09 PM~11029026
> *like?
> *


custom sprocket,forks anything :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 7 2008, 11:12 AM~11029055
> *custom sprocket,forks anything  :biggrin:
> *


wtf is wrong with the forks i got now? i spend too much money to just replace them.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

HANDLE BARS AND A SPROCKET IS ALL HE NEEDS. :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

DAMM ITS HOT.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 7 2008, 05:14 PM~11031793
> *DAMM ITS HOT.
> *


yea same here. i hate them sudden heat waves.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 7 2008, 01:17 PM~11029087
> *wtf is wrong with the forks i got now? i spend too much money to just replace them.
> *


nothing is wrong with them i was just saying :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

hno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 7 2008, 05:25 PM~11031903
> *nothing is wrong with them i was just saying  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jul 7 2008, 07:29 PM~11031940
> *
> *


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:banghead:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2008, 07:57 PM~11032220
> *:banghead:
> *


hey it is that little thang between your legs no need to beat your self up it is there everyone knows it is small but stop beating your head lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 7 2008, 08:02 PM~11032285
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 7 2008, 07:00 PM~11032262
> *hey it is that little thang between your legs no need to beat your self up it is there everyone knows it is small but stop beating your head lol
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh:
ur dik so small u b lyk dis :scrutinize: tryyn 2 find it :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2008, 08:11 PM~11032369
> *:uh: :uh: :uh:
> ur dik so small u b lyk dis :scrutinize: tryyn 2 find it  :0
> *


dude thats the same thang i told you over a month ago lol


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 7 2008, 07:26 PM~11032531
> *dude thats the same thang i told you over a month ago lol
> *


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 7 2008, 08:38 PM~11032675
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 7 2008, 07:49 PM~11032814
> *:wave:
> *


wat u doin ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 7 2008, 08:51 PM~11032844
> *wat u doin ?
> *


you do not want to know lol ho ho ho lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 7 2008, 07:56 PM~11032911
> *you do not want to know lol ho ho ho lol
> *


lol wtf


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 7 2008, 07:56 PM~11032911
> *you do not want to know lol ho ho ho lol
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh:
hees


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 7 2008, 07:57 PM~11032938
> *:uh: :uh: :uh:
> hees
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 7 2008, 08:57 PM~11032932
> *lol wtf
> *


ok i was listen to song on my computer and my little girl came in and asked for me to play some christmass song


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 7 2008, 07:58 PM~11032955
> *ok i was listen to song on my computer and my little girl came in and asked for me to play some christmass song
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 7 2008, 08:59 PM~11032968
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

in the works again :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 7 2008, 09:08 PM~11033121
> *in the works again :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oh shit  so you getting ready for the show


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

-----IS THAT A SS396 ??


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah tryin i gotta do some more fill in an sandin today


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: whats up family ??


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

nope its a 327 elcamino its just got the hood


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

KOOL. THANKZ


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 8 2008, 07:15 AM~11035965
> *yeah tryin i gotta do some more fill in an sandin today
> *


cool i am trying to be there my louisville chapter will be there rep str8 clown'n


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

thats cool maybe i'll see you there thats if i get my shit painted in time


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 8 2008, 09:20 PM~11042321
> *thats cool maybe i'll see you there thats if i get my shit painted in time
> *


cool


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

im thinkin about doin some off the wall color


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 9 2008, 12:12 AM~11043791
> *im thinkin about doin some off the wall color
> *


cool yea i will be there saturday i have to give a customer some cards and drop off some club shits to my club mates :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP FAMILY ??ANOTHER HOT DAY OUT HERE. 110+. :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LUCKY ASS :cheesy: J/K


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 9 2008, 02:36 AM~11043962
> *cool yea i will be there saturday i have to give a customer some cards and drop off some club shits to my club mates :biggrin:
> *





thats cool i might see you there


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 9 2008, 05:44 PM~11049461
> *thats cool i might see you there
> *


 :biggrin: LOOK OUT FOR THE ROLLER ONLY BIKE REPPING wicked :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

KO. ITS 110*. :angry:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

-------------


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 9 2008, 07:47 PM~11050396
> *KO. ITS 110*.  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

yup. this is the last day of 100+ temps. i hope.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 10 2008, 07:30 AM~11053838
> *yup. this is the last day of 100+ temps. i hope.
> *


good hell it is sunny as fuck i am going swimming today


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

we just got a pool. 12'x3'. you can get wet a least. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 10 2008, 07:56 AM~11053940
> *we just got a pool. 12'x3'. you can get wet a least.  :cheesy:
> *


shit with as hot as it is out there it is not a pool it is a big ass hot tub lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 10 2008, 01:33 PM~11056490
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHAT, NOBODY TO TALK TO ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 10 2008, 03:26 PM~11057493
> *WHAT, NOBODY TO TALK TO ??
> *


i am here lol but not for long i will be going swimming


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 10 2008, 02:26 PM~11057493
> *WHAT, NOBODY TO TALK TO ??
> *


wats up ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NOT MUCH. JUST TRYING TO STAY KOOL. THE SMOKE IS BAD TODAY.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 10 2008, 03:31 PM~11057534
> *NOT MUCH. JUST TRYING TO STAY KOOL. THE SMOKE IS BAD TODAY.
> *


 :rant: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 10 2008, 02:31 PM~11057534
> *NOT MUCH. JUST TRYING TO STAY KOOL. THE SMOKE IS BAD TODAY.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 10 2008, 02:32 PM~11057539
> *:rant:  :biggrin:
> *


JUST FOR YOU. LOL. :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 10 2008, 02:31 PM~11057534
> *NOT MUCH. JUST TRYING TO STAY KOOL. THE SMOKE IS BAD TODAY.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

did you chase down the mailperson. ?? lol. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 10 2008, 03:44 PM~11057641
> *JUST FOR YOU. LOL.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

did you chase down the mailperson. ?? lol. :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

did you chase down the mailperson. ?? lol. :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 10 2008, 02:31 PM~11057534
> *NOT MUCH. JUST TRYING TO STAY KOOL. THE SMOKE IS BAD TODAY.
> *


newports? :dunno:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

gowd dayum! :cheesy:
wen newports jumpd ta $7 a pak, i went 2 da kool XXls. fukn good smoks n only $3.19 a pak :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 10 2008, 04:51 PM~11058846
> *did you chase down the mailperson. ?? lol.  :cheesy:
> *


LOL YEAH HOMIE I WENT UP TO HIM AND HE TOOK OUT THE PEPPERSPRAY AND SHIT I WAS LIKE :cheesy: LOL J/K


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

LOOKS NICE. :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2008, 06:11 PM~11066867
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

--------- :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 11 2008, 09:54 PM~11069110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:barf:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

X2 I FUCKING HATE SEAFOOD


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

seafoods bad 4 da raza :0
not 24''s!!!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 10:09 PM~11069218
> *seafoods bad 4 da raza :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 11 2008, 10:54 PM~11069110
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats not even funny i am hurting :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 10:09 PM~11069218
> *seafoods bad 4 da raza :0
> not 24''s!!!
> *


 :yes: YES THEY ARE LOL


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Whats up STR8 CLOWN'N just working on a secret project


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 11 2008, 10:17 PM~11069276
> *:yes: YES THEY ARE LOL
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 12 2008, 01:18 AM~11069819
> *Whats up STR8 CLOWN'N  just working on a secret project
> *


 :0 well when you ready hit me up


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 11 2008, 10:16 PM~11069265
> *thats not even funny i am hurting  :biggrin:
> *


thats why they make this---









---sun blocker--- :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 12 2008, 12:18 AM~11069819
> *Whats up STR8 CLOWN'N  just working on a secret project
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey i heard a through the grape vine that a bike might be leaving the family :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i heard that to. but you know how rumors are.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 12 2008, 09:25 PM~11074466
> *i heard that to. but you know how rumors are.
> *


yes i do :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

i startd dat rumor :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2008, 09:37 PM~11074535
> *i startd dat rumor :0 :0 :0
> *


cool


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

which one ?? :0


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 12 2008, 08:44 PM~11074586
> *which one ?? :0
> *


ALL OF EM!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2008, 09:57 PM~11074659
> *ALL OF EM!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ding ding ding :0 i heard teh evansville chapter is selling off all there bike


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2008, 10:43 PM~11074923
> *:0
> *


we had a meeting and said fuck it we are done


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 12 2008, 09:45 PM~11074944
> *we had a meeting and said fuck it we are done
> *


dus dat meen i get 2 run WmW, agen? :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2008, 09:54 PM~11075016
> *dus dat meen i get 2 run WmW, agen? :0
> *


NO HOMIE THAT MEANS ME AND POORBOYS ARE AT IT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

no, it means that D is just selling these bikes. he's not going anywhere. :cheesy:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 12 2008, 10:11 PM~11075112
> *no, it means that D is just selling these bikes. he's not going anywhere.  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :angry:   :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 12 2008, 11:11 PM~11075112
> *no, it means that D is just selling these bikes. he's not going anywhere.  :cheesy:
> *


ding ding ding


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 12 2008, 10:22 PM~11075172
> *ding ding ding
> *


what, is it dinner time ?? :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 12 2008, 10:29 PM~11075236
> *what, is it dinner time ??  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 12 2008, 11:29 PM~11075236
> *what, is it dinner time ??  :biggrin:
> *


nope i am done now i love pizza


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 12 2008, 10:35 PM~11075267
> *nope i am done now i love pizza
> *


we can tell


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 12 2008, 11:36 PM~11075274
> *we can tell
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP FAMILY ??


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

--------- :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i would like to say cangrats to the louisville chapter for take home 3 first places :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

way to go homies. :thumbsup: any pics. ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 13 2008, 04:43 PM~11078305
> *way to go homies.  :thumbsup:  any pics. ??
> *


nope just the 2 i showed you it was a crappy show


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

ITS NOT AN OFF THE WALL COLOR BUT ITS CANDY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea looks good bro man showdwon sucked ass this year the str8 clown'n chapter took home 3 first place one for the f-150 and 2 first place for the bikes :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 14 2008, 02:29 AM~11081938
> *ITS NOT AN OFF THE WALL COLOR BUT ITS CANDY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Add some striping and its cool


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 14 2008, 10:22 AM~11082737
> *yea looks good bro man showdwon sucked ass this year the str8 clown'n chapter took home 3 first place one for the f-150 and 2 first place for the bikes  :biggrin:
> *




Yea it wasnt all that good but it was fun got me out to do somethin an good job on the 1st place homie an thanks


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2008, 10:24 AM~11082748
> *Looks good. Add some striping and its cool
> *





Its gettin striped an silver leaf


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 14 2008, 09:16 AM~11083035
> *Yea it wasnt all that good but it was fun got me out to do somethin an good job on the 1st place homie an thanks
> *


yea wait till casper the louisville chapter is doing a bad a bike it will be there might be a couple new guy that want to join the club


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 14 2008, 12:29 AM~11081938
> *ITS NOT AN OFF THE WALL COLOR BUT ITS CANDY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IT LOOKS GOOD. :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:around:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

:rant:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

the turtle bike is going on ebay tonight and i will be posting pics of the dog bike tonight :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 15 2008, 02:27 PM~11095326
> *the turtle bike is going on ebay tonight and i will be posting pics of the dog bike tonight  :biggrin:
> *


dog bike ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 15 2008, 02:29 PM~11095345
> *dog bike ?
> *


WOOF


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Jul 15 2008, 03:29 PM~11095345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 15 2008, 02:30 PM~11095349
> *WOOF
> *


lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 15 2008, 02:30 PM~11095361
> *yea it has a dog painted on it
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

it has alot of good parts on it.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 15 2008, 03:35 PM~11095389
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea and not bad for $150+ship :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

i need a new seat but other then that this is what it looks like as of now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 15 2008, 04:18 PM~11095687
> *i need a new seat but other then that this is what it looks like as of now :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro  if you need air brushing let me know i have a guy in ky that gets down :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THE FRAME CAME OUT GOOD HOMIE THAT SHIT IS SICK


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

AND NO IM NOT A BLOOD OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT ITS JUST TO MATCH THE COLOR OF THE BIKE THE WAY I SEE IT FUCK ALL GANGS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 15 2008, 04:21 PM~11095712
> *AND NO IM NOT A BLOOD OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT ITS JUST TO MATCH THE COLOR OF THE BIKE THE WAY I SEE IT FUCK ALL GANGS
> *


 :biggrin: but the bike turned out real nice bro


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 15 2008, 06:21 PM~11095710
> *THE FRAME CAME OUT GOOD HOMIE THAT SHIT IS SICK
> *




THANKS HOMIE IT LOOKS GOOD BUT IM GOIN TO GET IT STRIPED AN SILVER LEAF BUT THATS AGAIN FOR THE PROPS


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 15 2008, 03:21 PM~11095712
> *AND NO IM NOT A BLOOD OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT ITS JUST TO MATCH THE COLOR OF THE BIKE THE WAY I SEE IT FUCK ALL GANGS
> *


SURE YOURE NOT LOL J/K YEAH HOMIE NO ONE IS TRIPPING ITS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 15 2008, 03:22 PM~11095729
> *THANKS HOMIE IT LOOKS GOOD BUT IM GOIN TO GET IT STRIPED AN SILVER LEAF BUT THATS AGAIN FOR THE PROPS
> *


YEAH HOMIE YOURE WELCOME AND DAM THAT WOULD LOOK NICE ON IT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 15 2008, 04:22 PM~11095729
> *THANKS HOMIE IT LOOKS GOOD BUT IM GOIN TO GET IT STRIPED AN SILVER LEAF BUT THATS AGAIN FOR THE PROPS
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

I WAS THINKIN ABOUT AN AIRBRUSH BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO I USE TO DO AIRBRUSHING ALONG TIME AGO THEN SOLD ALL MY STUFF


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 15 2008, 04:26 PM~11095764
> *I WAS THINKIN ABOUT AN AIRBRUSH BUT I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO I USE TO DO AIRBRUSHING ALONG TIME AGO THEN SOLD ALL MY STUFF
> *


you the guy i am talking about painted and the the 2 str8 clown'n bike at showdown :biggrin: real cool dudes :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

whats up family ?? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is the pics from the dog bike.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

turtle bike $275+ship


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 15 2008, 07:12 PM~11097005
> *turtle bike $275+ship
> 
> 
> ...


this bike will be going on ebay tonight :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

wtf ?? nobodys ever home.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 16 2008, 07:51 AM~11101439
> *wtf ?? nobodys ever home.
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 16 2008, 06:51 AM~11101439
> *wtf ?? nobodys ever home.
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: WHATS UP GEORGE ?? :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

SAME SHIT AS ALWAYS. DOING THIS AND DOING THAT. SO WHAT YOU DOING ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 16 2008, 11:29 AM~11102897
> *SAME SHIT AS ALWAYS. DOING THIS AND DOING THAT. SO WHAT YOU DOING ??
> *


hell you just sitting on your lazy wait for someone to reply lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

THAT FALLS UNDER THIS AND THAT. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

new pix for you all :biggrin:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 16 2008, 10:08 PM~11107982
> *new pix for you all :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice who is the girl?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

d wants her myspace..


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 16 2008, 09:17 PM~11108070
> *d wants her myspace..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 16 2008, 09:15 PM~11108048
> *nice who is the girl?
> *


:uh:
Ds looks 2 get a 3rd wife :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Jul 16 2008, 10:17 PM~11108070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 16 2008, 09:22 PM~11108113
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You got some gangsta shit in your Photobucket. thomy


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Jul 16 2008, 09:22 PM~11108115
> *:happysad:
> *


he has a wife and a girlfriend


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 16 2008, 10:24 PM~11108130
> *he has a wife and a girlfriend
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 16 2008, 09:27 PM~11108151
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

lmao thats funny homies yall are fucked up lol


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 17 2008, 12:23 AM~11108118
> *You got some gangsta shit in your Photobucket. thomy
> *





yeah its just some stuff for my homies backgrounds on myspace an mine thats bout it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 16 2008, 10:47 PM~11108392
> *lmao thats funny homies yall are fucked up    lol
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26+Jul 16 2008, 09:17 PM~11108070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 16 2008, 08:08 PM~11107982
> *new pix for you all :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


front fender is backwards


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Jul 17 2008, 02:06 AM~11109078
> *front fender is backwards
> *




thats how i wanted it


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

THATS KOOL. EVERYBODY HAS THERE OWN WAY OF DOING THINGS. :cheesy:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah i just didnt want 2 in of fender in the top of the tire an like 8 on the back of the front tire thats why its upside down


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 17 2008, 10:35 PM~11117066
> *yeah i just didnt want 2 in of fender in the top of the tire an like 8 on the back of the front tire thats why its upside down
> *


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 18 2008, 12:43 AM~11118037
> *:wave:
> *


wuz up bro homw you doing


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 17 2008, 11:44 PM~11118041
> *wuz up bro homw you doing
> *


im doin good....just chillin at the pad...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 18 2008, 12:51 AM~11118060
> *im doin good....just chillin at the pad...
> *


same here getting everything in order for this month :biggrin: i will fill you in when you call


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 18 2008, 01:01 AM~11118338
> *same here getting everything in order for this month  :biggrin:  i will fill you in when you call
> *


kool!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Jul 18 2008, 02:03 AM~11118345
> *kool!
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

big D. how much for a shirt an charm? Tommy


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 18 2008, 06:23 PM~11123476
> *big D. how much for a shirt an charm?  Tommy
> *


pm sent


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES ?? :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 19 2008, 12:52 AM~11125077
> *WHATS UP HOMIES ??    :biggrin:
> *




sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Jul 18 2008, 10:52 PM~11125077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wuz up homies how everyone doing


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 18 2008, 10:49 PM~11125443
> *sup homie    :biggrin:
> *


not much. watching some tube. what you doing ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 19 2008, 05:38 PM~11128578
> *not much. just playing with my tube. what you doing ??
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 19 2008, 05:25 PM~11128765
> *:scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

damm, now everybody knows. :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 19 2008, 07:50 PM~11129063
> *damm, now everybody knows.  :angry:
> *


oh damn i for got you said do not tell anyone lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey eberyone :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHO'S EBERYONE ?? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 20 2008, 01:30 PM~11132675
> *WHO'S EBERYONE ??    :biggrin:
> *


damn you know me and my fat i mean fluffy fingers lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

oh, i thought it was someone new.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

THE FAMILY WISHS YOU A HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOWANDBEYOND.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 21 2008, 07:45 AM~11137712
> *THE FAMILY WISHS YOU A HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOWANDBEYOND.
> 
> 
> ...


yep happy birthday family


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: -------------------- :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 22 2008, 08:19 AM~11146924
> *:wave: -------------------- :biggrin:
> *


are you feeling better?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

yup, a little bit.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 22 2008, 10:46 AM~11148611
> *yup, a little bit.
> *


WHAT UP JOKER :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NM. LOL. BOUT YOU ?? :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 22 2008, 08:15 PM~11154352
> *NM. LOL. BOUT YOU ??  :cheesy:
> *


LOL NOTHING JUST RGHT HERE


----------



## sick1nine (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sick1nine_@Jul 22 2008, 08:36 PM~11154569
> *
> *


21 ONE MORE TO GO :angry:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 23 2008, 06:28 AM~11156941
> *
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## sick1nine (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

---- :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 24 2008, 11:43 AM~11168677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol wtf


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 24 2008, 11:43 AM~11168677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 24 2008, 12:40 PM~11169189
> *lol wtf
> *


SACTOWNS ON CRACK ROCK


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

OMG :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 24 2008, 07:19 PM~11172424
> *SACTOWNS ON CRACK ROCK
> *


 :roflmao: your a lame lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 24 2008, 08:17 PM~11172979
> *:roflmao: your my love  lol
> *


WTF !! :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 24 2008, 08:20 PM~11173019
> *WTF !!  :0
> *


wtf i didnt write that :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 24 2008, 08:20 PM~11173019
> *WTF !!  :0
> *


OMG. :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 24 2008, 08:17 PM~11172979
> *:roflmao: your a lame lol
> *


LOL :biggrin: WITH ALL THOSE LITTLE GIRLS AROUND YOU LOL


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

what little girls ?? :0


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 25 2008, 02:34 PM~11173782
> *what little girls ??  :0
> *


why so serious?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHY NOT ?


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

haha :biggrin:


dark knights best movie i saw in a fair while.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 24 2008, 08:52 PM~11173320
> *LOL  :biggrin: WITH ALL THOSE LITTLE GIRLS AROUND YOU LOL
> *


lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 24 2008, 11:30 PM~11174854
> *LOL  NO, I LIKE LITTLE BOYS  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 25 2008, 06:37 AM~11175899
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 24 2008, 10:19 PM~11174205
> *haha :biggrin:
> dark knights best movie i saw in a fair while.
> *


I HAVEN'T GOT THE CHANCE TO SEE IT YET. BUT I WILL.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 25 2008, 11:21 AM~11177817
> *I HAVEN'T GOT THE CHANCE TO SEE IT YET. BUT I WILL.
> *


COUGH COUGH MOVIEFATHER :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 25 2008, 12:07 PM~11178134
> *COUGH COUGH MOVIEFATHER  :biggrin:
> *


THAT COUGH SOUNDS BAD GEORGE. MAYBE YOU SHOULD GO SEE A DOCTOR. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 25 2008, 12:17 PM~11178194
> *THAT COUGH SOUNDS BAD GEORGE. MAYBE YOU SHOULD GO SEE A DOCTOR.  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA I KNOW HOMIE ITS CAUSE SACTOWN'S METH CLOUD SMOKE IS ALL AROUND ME AND SHIT HE NEEDS HELP WITH THAT  LOL


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: HAHAHA WAIT TILL HE READS THAT LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 25 2008, 12:22 PM~11178237
> *HAHAHA I KNOW HOMIE ITS CAUSE SACTOWN'S METH CLOUD SMOKE IS ALL AROUND ME AND SHIT HE NEEDS HELP WITH THAT   LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 25 2008, 01:27 PM~11178670
> *:roflmao:
> *


LOL WHERE YOU BEEN


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 25 2008, 02:09 PM~11179007
> *LOL WHERE YOU BEEN
> *


its a secret lol j/k


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 25 2008, 02:10 PM~11179025
> *its a secret lol j/k
> *


WORKING ON YOUR CALIFORNIA CONDOR BIKE :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 25 2008, 02:13 PM~11179049
> *WORKING ON YOUR CALIFORNIA CONDOR BIKE  :0
> *


thats your bike lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 25 2008, 02:13 PM~11179055
> *thats your bike lol
> *


HAHAHAA NO ITS NOT THATS YOURS WITH A CROW BANANA SEAT :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 25 2008, 02:14 PM~11179063
> *HAHAHAA NO ITS NOT THATS YOURS WITH A CROW BANANA SEAT  :0
> *


lol wtf naw u told me u were puttin wings on it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 25 2008, 02:15 PM~11179071
> *lol wtf naw u told me u were puttin wings on it
> *


LOL NAH YOURE ON THAT HEROIN AGAIN LOL 

HERES YOUR FORK


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 25 2008, 02:18 PM~11179097
> *LOL NAH YOURE ON THAT HEROIN AGAIN LOL
> 
> HERES YOUR FORK
> ...


lol red x bitch lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 25 2008, 02:18 PM~11179104
> *lol red x bitch lol
> *


HAHAH REALLY LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 25 2008, 02:19 PM~11179111
> *HAHAH REALLY LOL
> *


yea really dumbass :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 25 2008, 02:20 PM~11179120
> *yea really dumbass :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAH SO YOURE GETTING BIRD NEST MURALS :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 25 2008, 02:22 PM~11179140
> *HAHAH SO YOURE GETTING BIRD NEST MURALS  :cheesy:
> *


lol wtf ? lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 25 2008, 02:25 PM~11179157
> *wuz up homies
> *


nuthin..........wat u up 2 ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 25 2008, 03:25 PM~11179166
> *nuthin..........wat u up 2 ?
> *


replying to customer and on the phone


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 25 2008, 02:27 PM~11179181
> *replying to customer and on the phone
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

REPLY TO THIS.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 25 2008, 02:53 PM~11179343
> *REPLY TO THIS.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 25 2008, 03:43 PM~11179711
> *PM SENT
> *


TO ???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 25 2008, 03:56 PM~11179812
> *TO ???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: WHATS UP FAMILY ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 25 2008, 10:15 PM~11182102
> *:wave: WHATS UP FAMILY ??
> *


 :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 26 2008, 01:49 PM~11185143
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 26 2008, 01:51 PM~11185155
> *:wave: :wave:
> *


what u up 2 ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 26 2008, 01:52 PM~11185161
> *what u up 2 ?
> *


NOTHING HOMIE JSUT TRYING TO SEE WHATS UP 4 TODAY :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 26 2008, 01:53 PM~11185167
> *NOTHING HOMIE JSUT TRYING TO SEE WHATS UP 4 TODAY  :biggrin:
> *


  thats so fucking cool lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 26 2008, 01:54 PM~11185178
> * thats so fucking cool lol
> *


LOL SO HOWS THE JOE SMOKES CAMEL TRIKE GOING


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 26 2008, 01:59 PM~11185197
> *LOL SO HOWS THE JOE SMOKES CAMEL TRIKE GOING
> *


lol thats your trike fool


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 26 2008, 01:59 PM~11185199
> *lol thats your trike fool
> *


HAHAHA NAH IM MAKING THE BIKE BUY YOURE DOING THE TRIKE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 26 2008, 02:01 PM~11185204
> *HAHAHA NAH IM MAKING THE BIKE BUY YOURE DOING THE TRIKE LOL  :biggrin:
> *


lol wtf


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey bro i might have some pics tomorrow of the new paint job from my painter he did a club mates bike :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 26 2008, 02:09 PM~11185245
> *hey bro i might have some pics tomorrow of the new paint job from my painter he did a club mates bike :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 26 2008, 05:09 PM~11185245
> *hey bro i might have some pics tomorrow of the new paint job from my painter he did a club mates bike :biggrin:
> *




i need some stipes an leaf along with some air brush


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 26 2008, 03:12 PM~11185266
> *i need some stipes an leaf  along with some air brush
> *


i got the hook up i will fill you in tonight when i call


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey everyone just to let you guys know i would like to welcome thomy205 to the family he is joining the louisville chapter :biggrin: glad to have you


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BRO. :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 24 2008, 09:45 PM~11173895
> *why so serious?
> *










----


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 26 2008, 11:12 PM~11187390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I take it you like the joker from the new batman. good ass movie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 26 2008, 10:12 PM~11187390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 09:16 PM~11187419
> *I take it you like the joker from the new batman. good ass movie
> *


X2 BUT THE ENDING WAS WACK ASS FUCK


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 26 2008, 09:12 PM~11187390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: I DONT KNOW WHY IM SO SERIOUS LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 27 2008, 01:44 AM~11188111
> *X2 BUT THE ENDING WAS WACK ASS FUCK
> *


crazy that shit was bad!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up homies


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 26 2008, 11:51 PM~11188136
> *whats up homies
> *


GOOD MORNING FAMILY. 
:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205+Jul 27 2008, 12:51 AM~11188136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good morning family


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: WHATS UP ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

chilling trying tell get a homie i know to join the club lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 11:46 PM~11188120
> *crazy that shit was bad!!!!!!!!
> *


I MEAN WHAT HAPPEN TO THE JOKER AFTER THAN AND 2 FACE WAS A VILLAIN FOR LIKE 20 MIN, BUT OTHER THAN THAT IT WAS A SICK ASS MOVIE


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

i need to see it. :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 27 2008, 02:13 PM~11190725
> *i need to see it.  :cheesy:
> *


YOU SHOULD YOU WONT REGRET IT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jul 27 2008, 02:28 PM~11190793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 27 2008, 03:48 PM~11190882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## J-Woo (Jul 28, 2008)

sup homies


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by J-Woo_@Jul 28 2008, 12:03 AM~11194001
> *sup homies
> *


wuz up little bro welcome to layitlow


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: GOOD MORNING FAMILY. WHATS UP ?? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 28 2008, 08:00 AM~11195148
> *:wave: GOOD MORNING FAMILY. WHATS UP ??    :biggrin:
> *


hell i should not be up but i am but not for long i will be back in bed real soon lol


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

i seen the family at the westside you guys had a towncar gray one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MIDWESTJP_@Jul 28 2008, 08:03 AM~11195169
> *i seen the family at the westside you guys had a towncar gray one
> *


nope not us bro not the same club spelled diffirent


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up family


----------



## Pedalscraper22 (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 27 2008, 12:27 PM~11190130
> *I MEAN WHAT HAPPEN TO THE JOKER AFTER THAN AND 2 FACE WAS A VILLAIN FOR LIKE 20 MIN, BUT OTHER THAN THAT IT WAS A SICK ASS MOVIE
> *


Too bad there won't be a sequal because Heath Ledger died :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 28 2008, 11:14 AM~11196373
> *whats up family
> *


wuz up bro


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

GOOD MORNING FAMILY.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pedalscraper22_@Jul 28 2008, 10:33 AM~11196509
> *Too bad there won't be a sequal because Heath Ledger died  :angry:
> *


YEAH HOMIE AND 2 FACE TOO HE COULD HAVE BEEN IN A THIRD MOVIE :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Come on. yall aint got nothing interesting to talk about?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2008, 09:35 PM~11211364
> *Come on. yall aint got nothing interesting to talk about?
> *


nah we do just not for LIL


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2008, 09:35 PM~11211364
> *Come on. yall aint got nothing interesting to talk about?
> *


juan butts in to other peoples topics cus there aint nothing going on in his......discuss :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Jul 29 2008, 10:38 PM~11211407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 art is fucking MIA :angry: Caspers a Joto and eric is being a lil bitch


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT UP CAMEL JOE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 30 2008, 10:37 AM~11215127
> *WHAT UP CAMEL JOE
> *


lol nuthin wat u doin ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NOTHING GOING TO SCHOOL TO SEE IF I CAN GO BACK IVE BEEN KICKED OUT SINCE NOVEMBER


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 30 2008, 10:39 AM~11215141
> *NOTHING GOING TO SCHOOL TO SEE IF I CAN GO BACK IVE BEEN KICKED OUT SINCE NOVEMBER
> *


did u get cought doin this  in the bathroom ? lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 30 2008, 10:41 AM~11215156
> *did u get cought doin this   in the bathroom ? lol
> *


LOL HELL NAH HOMIE HAHAHAHA


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 30 2008, 10:45 AM~11215194
> *LOL HELL NAH HOMIE HAHAHAHA
> *


lol u know u were playin with some1's kids :barf: lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 30 2008, 10:46 AM~11215203
> *lol u know u were playin with some1's kids  :barf: lol
> *


LOL NAH I TOOK THE BLAME FOR YOUR LIL SICK ADDICTION OF SKINNED PEOPLE AND OPEN CHEST EXPOSING ORGANS :barf: LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 30 2008, 10:50 AM~11215237
> *LOL NAH I TOOK THE BLAME FOR YOUR LIL SICK ADDICTION OF SKINNED PEOPLE AND OPEN CHEST EXPOSING ORGANS  :barf: LOL
> *


lol wtf


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIES ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Jul 30 2008, 11:05 AM~11215346
> *WHATS UP HOMIES ??
> *


nuthin just listenin 2 music


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

whats up fam?


----------



## J-Woo (Jul 28, 2008)

sup homies :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CATASTROPHYS TRAPPED BY SACTOWNS ADDICTION 
ABOLISHED AND NOW HES FACING EXTINCTION
DISRUPTION AND THE HAVICT IS BREWING
A STORMY ASSILANT NOW HE LAY IN RUINS
HIS WICKED DISPOSITION MAKES HIM FEEL CAPTIVE
HE HAS MANY ATTEMPTS AND STILL NO PENATRATION


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:rant: :loco:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 1 2008, 12:33 PM~11234814
> *CATASTROPHYS TRAPPED BY SACTOWNS ADDICTION
> ABOLISHED AND NOW HES FACING EXTINCTION
> DISRUPTION AND THE HAVICT IS BREWING
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:|


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:| :|


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:| :| :|


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 4 2008, 08:13 AM~11253108
> *wuz up family
> *


 :wave: wat u doin


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 4 2008, 09:59 AM~11254026
> *:wave: wat u doin
> *


I HEARD THERE SELLING A SYRINGE SEAT AND I TAUGHT OF YOU LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 4 2008, 04:13 PM~11257601
> *I HEARD THERE SELLING A SYRINGE SEAT AND I TAUGHT OF YOU LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 4 2008, 05:09 PM~11258105
> *:roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 4 2008, 10:30 PM~11261636
> *:roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: yo hoe lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 4 2008, 10:33 PM~11261655
> *:wave: yo hoe lol
> *


GO TO SLEEP :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 4 2008, 11:56 PM~11262214
> *GO TO SLEEP  :0  :cheesy:
> *


kiss ass lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 5 2008, 12:43 AM~11262391
> *kiss ass lol
> *


WHAT HAPPEN TO THAT GIRL THAT CUMS TEARS LOL :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 5 2008, 10:15 AM~11264364
> *WHAT HAPPEN TO THAT GIRL THAT CUMS TEARS LOL  :0
> *


lol probaly drinkin it


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 5 2008, 11:23 AM~11265013
> *lol probaly drinkin it
> *


HAHAHA WHEN SHE INJECTS CUMS GOES INTO THE SYRINGE LOL :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 5 2008, 05:23 PM~11268369
> *HAHAHA WHEN SHE INJECTS CUMS GOES INTO THE SYRINGE LOL  :0
> *


lol :barf:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 5 2008, 05:26 PM~11268384
> *lol :barf:
> *


HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 5 2008, 05:28 PM~11268400
> *HAHAHA  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 10:22 PM~10231469
> *we started STR8 CLOWN'N in 2005 grew to a couple chapter then i shut it down in 2006 to join a club and that did not work out so we re-open the STR8 CLOWN'N in 2007 we are all about FAMILY we are a car and bike club open to every kind of car and bike from lowrider to donks and all kinds of bikes so if you are loking to join a FAMILY hit us up.
> 
> we will be posting all of our pics of our chapters and cars and bikes as soon a si get them so stay tuned :biggrin:
> ...




an im reppin the ky boies lmao


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 6 2008, 06:24 PM~11278476
> *:wave:
> *


wat u doin ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 5 2008, 08:09 PM~11269334
> *an im reppin the ky boies    lmao
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 6 2008, 06:24 PM~11278481
> *wat u doin ?
> *


RELAXING. :cheesy:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

when you all get a chance check out the bikes section


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 6 2008, 06:51 PM~11278784
> *RELAXING.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 6 2008, 08:23 PM~11279115
> *when you all get a chance check out the bikes section
> *


hell yea


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 6 2008, 10:35 PM~11279218
> *hell yea
> *




thanks homie


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 6 2008, 11:48 PM~11280011
> *:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING SAC ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 7 2008, 09:58 PM~11289852
> *WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING SAC ??
> *


 :nono: :nono: smoking is bad for you lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 7 2008, 08:58 PM~11289852
> *WHAT ARE YOU SMOKING SAC ??
> *


crack  lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

sup family???? :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 7 2008, 11:26 PM~11290617
> *sup family???? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Aug 8 2008, 08:14 AM~11292090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WUZ UP **** HOW YOU DOING


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 8 2008, 07:17 PM~11297508
> *WUZ UP **** HOW YOU DOING
> *


lol good  how about u


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

where the fuck is george ? :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

HELL YOU KNOW IT IS NOT AT WORK LOL


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

YES, GEORGE IS AT WORK TILL 9:30. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 09:17 PM~11297842
> *YES, GEORGE IS AT WORK TILL 9:30.  :0
> *


OH SHIT HE HAS A JOB :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 08:17 PM~11297842
> *YES, GEORGE IS AT WORK TILL 9:30.  :0
> *


 :0 o shit


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

YUP, HE'S A SALES PERSON AT KRAGENS.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 8 2008, 10:06 PM~11298229
> *YUP, HE'S A SALES PERSON AT KRAGENS.
> *


he trying toi sale some crack to old ladys lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 8 2008, 09:39 PM~11298440
> *he trying toi sale some crack to old ladys lol
> *


HAHAHAHAHA YEAH ITS TRUE I FINALLY GOT A PROMOTION :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 8 2008, 09:49 PM~11298511
> *HAHAHAHAHA YEAH ITS TRUE I FINALLY GOT A PROMOTION  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 8 2008, 10:49 PM~11298511
> *HAHAHAHAHA YEAH ITS TRUE I FINALLY GOT A PROMOTION  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 9 2008, 02:49 PM~11301853
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


your a lame


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 9 2008, 02:53 PM~11301871
> *your a lame
> *


AND YOUR A FUTURE PEDOPHILE LOL JK


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 9 2008, 02:58 PM~11301896
> *AND YOUR A FUTURE PEDOPHILE LOL JK
> *


lol wtf


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 9 2008, 03:01 PM~11301910
> *lol wtf
> *


HAHAHA


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave: WHATS UP ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WUZ UP


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 10 2008, 12:46 PM~11306458
> *:wave:
> *


hey hey hey whats crackin


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 11:53 AM~11306500
> *hey hey hey whats crackin
> *


nuthin what u up 2 ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 10 2008, 12:55 PM~11306508
> *nuthin what u up 2 ?
> *


getting ready to take the kids school shopping


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 12:03 PM~11306554
> *getting ready to take the kids school shopping
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 12:03 PM~11306554
> *getting ready to take the kids school shopping
> *


FUCK SCHOOL :angry: 



:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 10 2008, 03:41 PM~11307448
> *FUCK SCHOOL  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


hey stop pming me bro really :angry: i am not selling you sac-town pink dildo lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHAHA WTF NAH ITS CUZ SAC TOWN GOT INTO MY ACCOUNT AND HE WANTS IT I GUESS HES SHY ABOUT IT :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Aug 10 2008, 04:57 PM~11308206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf fuckin assholes :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHAH YOU KNOW ITS THE TRUTH :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 10 2008, 05:06 PM~11308260
> *HAHAHAH YOU KNOW ITS THE TRUTH  :0
> *


hell no lol hahahahaha


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA SO DID YOU GET IT IN THE MAIL :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 10 2008, 05:14 PM~11308309
> *HAHAHA SO DID YOU GET IT IN THE MAIL  :0
> *


lol get what bitch ? lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Aug 10 2008, 06:04 PM~11308247-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your sedret is good with me


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 05:17 PM~11308319
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> :ugh:
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell SAC even told me to paint his plaque pink to match the pink dildo :0 but i am sorry i sold the pink purse :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 05:22 PM~11308347
> *hell SAC even told me to paint his plaque pink to match the pink dildo  :0  but i am sorry i sold the pink purse  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: wtf


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 10 2008, 06:23 PM~11308356
> *:roflmao: wtf
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here it is ready to ship out to SAC
:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

...




:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 10 2008, 06:28 PM~11308395
> *...
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


hey hey hey you was asking to buy it :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

*FUCK NO*


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 05:29 PM~11308403
> *hey hey hey you was asking to buy it  :0
> *


FUCK NO YOURE THE ONE SHIPPING IT :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 05:29 PM~11308403
> *hey hey hey you was asking to buy it  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Aug 10 2008, 06:30 PM~11308405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep i have the pms as proof :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 05:33 PM~11308439
> *hey you are the that placed the order  :0  i do not judge lol
> cause he ordered it
> yep i have the pms as proof  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wtf


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 10 2008, 05:33 PM~11308439
> *hey you are the that placed the order  :0  i do not judge lol
> cause he ordered it
> yep i have the pms as proof  :0
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 10 2008, 06:33 PM~11308445
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: wtf
> *


 :0 


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wtf


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 10 2008, 06:40 PM~11308501
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  wtf
> *


lmfao


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

look at georges girl :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA HELL NAH


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 10 2008, 06:45 PM~11308531
> *look at georges girl  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL I DONT KNOW WHAT TO TELL YOU


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 10 2008, 11:55 PM~11312051
> *LOL I DONT KNOW WHAT TO TELL YOU
> *


hahahahahahahahahah


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Aug 10 2008, 06:22 PM~11308788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 11 2008, 11:58 AM~11315067
> *WHATS UP
> *


nuthin wat u doin ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NOADA HOMIE IMA GO TO WORK IN A HOUR :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 11 2008, 12:04 PM~11315118
> *NOADA HOMIE IMA GO TO WORK IN A HOUR  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


  give the boss head so u can leave early lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 11 2008, 12:05 PM~11315136
> * give the boss head so u can leave early lol
> *


HAHAHA WHAT THE FUCK HELL NAH, LET THE BOSS FUCK YOU SO HE CAN GIVE YOU A JOB LOL JK


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 11 2008, 12:26 PM~11315338
> *HAHAHA WHAT THE FUCK HELL NAH, LET THE BOSS FUCK YOU SO HE CAN GIVE YOU A JOB LOL JK
> *


lol thats what u did 2 get that job huh


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 11 2008, 12:37 PM~11315434
> *TTT
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT UP MYSPACE ADDICT LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 11 2008, 11:26 PM~11321704
> *WHAT UP MYSPACE ADDICT LOL
> *


lol nuthin wat u doin ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

"I gotta have more cowbell!"


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 12 2008, 12:07 PM~11324967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

DAMM, ITS HOT. 98* THEY SAY.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SURE IT IS


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 12 2008, 11:05 PM~11330259
> *SURE IT IS
> *


hey look it is mr no call lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 12 2008, 10:34 PM~11330549
> *hey look it is mr no call lol
> *


HAHAHA I CANT HOMIE I DONT HAVE A PHONE RITE THEY TOOK IT OFF :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 12 2008, 11:45 PM~11330619
> *HAHAHA I CANT HOMIE I DONT HAVE A PHONE RITE THEY TOOK IT OFF  :uh:
> *


damn got the net and no phone lmfao


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 12 2008, 10:56 PM~11330692
> *damn got the net and no phone lmfao
> *


YEAH FOOLIO ITS WIRELESS AND SHIZZLE IT STILL HAS THE CHARGER BUT HE GOT THE PHONE  BUT EMAIL ME ABOUT IT FOO


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 12 2008, 11:58 PM~11330705
> *YEAH FOOLIO ITS WIRELESS AND SHIZZLE IT STILL HAS THE CHARGER BUT HE GOT THE PHONE   BUT EMAIL ME ABOUT IT FOO
> *


damn going make me type all that out i will tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL DONT MAKE ME BUST OUT THE NO PUFFIN SIGN :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

FLASHLIGHT!!!!


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

:biggrin: sup family :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NEON LIGHT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THATS LIKE FLATSVILLE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey homie


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TO THEE TOP :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 15 2008, 09:40 AM~11350926
> *TTT
> *


hey fool when you get on send me them pics lol it was nice talking to you and your family i came home and past out lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is pic for gotti :biggrin:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

lmao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 16 2008, 11:08 PM~11362113
> *here is pic for gotti  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You know whats up!

better have some blue cheese dressing


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2008, 10:15 PM~11362178
> *You know whats up!
> 
> better have some blue cheese dressing
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

rolling


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 16 2008, 11:32 PM~11363042
> *rolling
> 
> 
> ...


tight pic


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

don't jump lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 16 2008, 11:33 PM~11363048
> *don't jump lol
> 
> 
> ...


lol it looks like hes gonna fall in lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 17 2008, 12:36 AM~11363063
> *lol it looks like hes gonna fall in lol
> *


tommy said it was windy and the dock was shaking lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 16 2008, 11:39 PM~11363070
> *tommy said it was windy and the dock was shaking lol
> *


 :0 o shit lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea they got there shirts today when i went over there i am really digging all the pics


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 16 2008, 11:40 PM~11363075
> *yea they got there shirts today when i went over there i am really digging all the pics
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 17 2008, 12:43 AM~11363083
> *
> *


yea in feb we will get a big family pick


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 16 2008, 11:51 PM~11363109
> *yea in feb we will get a big family pick
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 17 2008, 12:53 AM~11363114
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


yea we are going to repping the mid-west 100% we have 4 new bikes coming out in our club and a couple others from other clubs but all repping WICKED :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 16 2008, 11:58 PM~11363133
> *yea we are going to repping the mid-west 100% we have 4 new bikes coming out in our club and a couple others from other clubs but all repping WICKED  :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 17 2008, 12:59 AM~11363137
> *pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


there will be tons of pics :biggrin: but we have to wait till feb


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 17 2008, 12:02 AM~11363147
> *there will be tons of pics  :biggrin:  but we have to wait till feb
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 17 2008, 01:03 AM~11363151
> *:cheesy:
> *


YEA LIKE I SAID TOMMY IS DOING A BIKE AND DC DOING UP 2 BIKES AND WE ARE DOING ONE AND REDOING 2 :0 HAVE TO STAY AHEAD OF THE GAME


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 17 2008, 06:36 PM~11367068
> *YEA LIKE I SAID TOMMY IS DOING A BIKE AND DC DOING UP 2 BIKES AND WE ARE DOING ONE AND REDOING 2  :0  HAVE TO STAY AHEAD OF THE GAME
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

and to boot wait till poor_boors bust out his new shit next year it will be one more bike from str8 clown'n repping hard


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 DAM CANT WAIT TO SEE IT HEY HOMIE THERE WAS A STR8 CLOWING CC IN SD THEY SHIRT WAS DIFFERENT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 17 2008, 11:31 PM~11369229
> *:0 DAM CANT WAIT TO SEE IT HEY HOMIE THERE WAS A STR8 CLOWING CC IN SD THEY SHIRT WAS DIFFERENT
> *


yea there is like 4 or 5


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 17 2008, 02:33 AM~11363048
> *don't jump lol
> 
> 
> ...




man that thing we was on was rockin 2 give hell we all almost fell in the river was crazy that day thought i was goin to have to jump in an save my lil brother an the damn bike lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 18 2008, 09:58 AM~11371154
> *man that thing we was on was rockin 2 give hell we all almost fell in the river was crazy that day thought i was goin to have to jump in an save my lil brother an the damn bike lol
> *


YOU KNOW YOU WOULD SAVE THE BIKE FIRST THE YOUR BRO LMFAO J/P


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 18 2008, 09:13 AM~11371272
> *YOU KNOW YOU WOULD SAVE THE BIKE FIRST THE YOUR BRO  LMFAO J/P
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP FAMILY


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 19 2008, 10:43 AM~11381874
> *ttt
> *


whats up tommy ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

SAME OLD SHIT. LOL. :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 19 2008, 05:15 PM~11384078
> *whats up tommy ??
> *




whats up homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 20 2008, 04:06 PM~11395802
> *whats up homie
> *


WHAT UP


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 21 2008, 11:13 AM~11402694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I TAUGHT YOU QUIT!!!! :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 21 2008, 12:11 PM~11403193
> *I TAUGHT YOU QUIT!!!!  :angry:
> *


im sorry but i couldnt help myself


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 21 2008, 03:47 PM~11405034
> *im sorry but i couldnt help myself
> *


HAHAHA YEHA HOMIE I GUESS ALL THOSE PATCHES DIDNT WORK


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 21 2008, 11:00 PM~11409001
> *HAHAHA YEHA HOMIE I GUESS ALL THOSE PATCHES DIDNT WORK
> *


 :nosad: lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP FAMILY :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 22 2008, 07:48 PM~11415748
> *WHATS UP FAMILY  :cheesy:
> *


 :wave: wat u doin


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NM. SAME OLD SHIT. SELLING PARTS. :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 24 2008, 06:47 AM~11423508
> *NM. SAME OLD SHIT. SELLING PARTS.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:uh: 















JK :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:rant:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:loco: :roflmao:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 25 2008, 07:19 PM~11436780
> *:uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 26 2008, 05:43 PM~11445474
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Whatup you guys rollin out to Vegas or what? :dunno:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 06:45 AM~11459141
> *Whatup you guys rollin out to Vegas or what? :dunno:
> *


 :nosad: i can't afford to this year.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 28 2008, 07:04 AM~11459258
> *:nosad: i can't afford to this year.
> *


x2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 28 2008, 11:08 AM~11460524
> *x2
> *


x3.i hope i saved enough. :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bro is getting married that weekend. So no vegas for me


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2008, 11:44 AM~11460856
> *Bro is getting married that weekend. So no vegas for me
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 06:45 AM~11459141
> *Whatup you guys rollin out to Vegas or what? :dunno:
> *


CANT GET OUT OF THE COUNTY :tears: BUT ILL SEE :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 12:08 PM~11461572
> *CANT GET OUT OF THE COUNTY  :tears: BUT ILL SEE  :biggrin:
> *


YOU WAS A BAD BOY. :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 28 2008, 01:37 PM~11462494
> *YOU WAS A BAD BOY.    :cheesy:
> *


HAHAHA IT SUCKS BUT ILL BE OFF PROBATION ON DECEMBER :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 01:08 PM~11461572
> *CANT GET OUT OF THE COUNTY  :tears: BUT ILL SEE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 02:08 PM~11462752
> *HAHAHA IT SUCKS BUT ILL BE OFF PROBATION ON DECEMBER  :cheesy:
> *


did u get cought givin head in public ? lol j/k :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Aug 28 2008, 02:10 PM~11462774-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: NAH HOMIE THAT WAS YOU AND YOU GOT CAUGH FUCKING THE TEACHER AT YOUR SCHOOL :0 HAHAHA JK


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 02:12 PM~11462786
> * :roflmao: NAH HOMIE THAT WAS YOU AND YOU GOT CAUGH FUCKING THE TEACHER AT YOUR SCHOOL  :0 HAHAHA JK
> *


i fucked her all night long  lol :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 28 2008, 02:13 PM~11462799
> *i fucked her all night long    lol  :biggrin:
> *


LOL YOU MEAN THE BALD WANNABE BITCH LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 02:14 PM~11462805
> *LOL YOU MEAN THE BALD WANNABE BITCH LOL
> *


lol hell no


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 28 2008, 02:15 PM~11462814
> *lol hell no
> *


HELL YES  HAHA


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 28 2008, 02:15 PM~11462817
> *HELL YES   HAHA
> *


lol im not the 1 that was hittin on him/her


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:angry:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up u dirty bastards


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 11:59 AM~11471863
> *whats up u dirty bastards
> *


lol nuthin wat u doin ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2008, 12:59 PM~11471863
> *whats up u dirty bastards
> *


wuz up fool


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 29 2008, 05:14 AM~11469400
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

sup homies


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

yo hoes :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 30 2008, 11:19 AM~11478573
> *yo hoes  :cheesy:
> *


who you talking to ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 30 2008, 11:27 AM~11478614
> *who you talking to ??
> *


myslef lol :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone well looks like we might be growing again i am talking to a guy in florida about becoming a chapter they have about 10 bikes


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 31 2008, 03:31 PM~11484535
> *wuz up everyone well looks like we might be growing again i am talking to a guy in florida about becoming a chapter they have about 10 bikes
> *


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Aug 31 2008, 03:31 PM~11484535
> *wuz up everyone well looks like we might be growing again i am talking to a guy in florida about becoming a chapter they have about 10 bikes
> *


sounds good.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i will find out more next week he is taken pics of the guys and there bikes and they all want custom shit so i will post them up as soon as i get them


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

KOOL.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea homie


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

hittin switches side 2 side :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

fool only switch you hitting is that little switch between your legs lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 1 2008, 12:51 AM~11488050
> *fool only switch you hitting is that little switch between your legs lol
> *


lol wtf lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you know it is the truth


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 1 2008, 12:53 AM~11488058
> *you know it is the truth
> *


hell no


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:420: :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 1 2008, 12:55 AM~11488065
> *:420:  :loco:  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 1 2008, 01:57 AM~11488069
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 1 2008, 12:51 AM~11488050
> *fool only switch you hitting is that little switch between your legs lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WA SAPPENIN


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2008, 03:12 PM~11491224
> *WA SAPPENIN
> *


yo yo yo


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

QUACK YOU!!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

what the quack


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHY YOU QUACKING SON OF A D#@%^


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2008, 09:16 PM~11494294
> *WHY YOU QUACKING SON OF A D#@%^
> *


quack quack quack


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2008, 09:40 PM~11494532
> *lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh:  :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 2 2008, 06:14 PM~11501190
> *:uh:    :uh:
> *


WHATS DOWN


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:|


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

how come we bearly talk in here ? :dunno:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SHUT UP THATS WHY LOL JK


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

NOT MUCH HAPPENS IN HERE. :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HEY D ANYWORD ON THE PEDALS :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Sep 4 2008, 10:28 AM~11516700-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat u doin ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

whats up ?


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

I AM. YOU ARE. :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 5 2008, 08:00 PM~11530975
> *I AM. YOU ARE.  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

CONFUSED AND ABUSED HUH


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2008, 09:21 PM~11531775
> *CONFUSED AND ABUSED HUH
> *


 :roflmao: wtf


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA WHAT YOU DOING


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2008, 09:25 PM~11531806
> *HAHAHA WHAT YOU DOING
> *


listenin 2 music :0 old school funk :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH HOMIE THATS SICK IM LISTENING TO SOME OLD SCHOOL TOO


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2008, 09:27 PM~11531829
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE THATS SICK IM LISTENING TO SOME OLD SCHOOL TOO
> *


  in a month ima make a rebuild topic for my bike :0 ssssshhhhh dont tell anyone lol :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

THATS THAT HOMIE SHOULD BE SICK :biggrin: HAHAHA YEAH DONT TRIP HOMIE I DONT THINK NOBODY WILL FIND OUY ABOUT YOUR OSTRICH BIKE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2008, 09:30 PM~11531866
> *THATS THAT HOMIE SHOULD BE SICK  :biggrin: HAHAHA YEAH DONT TRIP HOMIE I DONT THINK NOBODY WILL FIND OUY ABOUT YOUR OSTRICH BIKE
> *


 :biggrin: ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2008, 09:32 PM~11531884
> *:biggrin: IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: ima have 2 do some body work on my blue bike :uh:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

REALLY WHY IS THAT??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 5 2008, 11:02 PM~11532746
> *REALLY WHY IS THAT??
> *


cause i thought the guy was gonna finish it before he painted it :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :0 :0 :0 FUCK IT HOMIE HANDLE IT :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 6 2008, 12:04 AM~11533133
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :0  :0  :0 FUCK IT HOMIE HANDLE IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: fuck it my bike is gonna come out hard next year :0 :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HELL YEAH HOMIE THATS TIGHT SO YOURE GONNA PUT SOME VIAGRA ON IT TO MAKE IT HARD HUH LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 6 2008, 12:07 AM~11533151
> *HELL YEAH HOMIE THATS TIGHT SO YOURE GONNA PUT SOME VIAGRA ON IT TO MAKE IT HARD HUH LOL
> *


 :roflmao: u know what i meant lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA OH YOU MEAN STEROIDS THEN LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 6 2008, 12:09 AM~11533163
> *HAHAHA OH YOU MEAN STEROIDS THEN LOL
> *


 :roflmao: naw lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHA CONCRETE :cheesy: LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 6 2008, 12:11 AM~11533179
> *HAHA CONCRETE  :cheesy: LOL
> *


lol its gonna come out clean


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

NICE AND GRAY SKIP THE PRIMER LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 6 2008, 12:49 PM~11535272
> *NICE AND GRAY SKIP THE PRIMER LOL
> *


 lol :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

YOU :loco:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE WHAT YOU BEEN UP TO :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up folks well we will be voting on the new chapter but from how it looks it will be a tampa,fl chapter by the end of the month :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:cheesy: 


WHERES MITCH AT :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 10 2008, 02:41 PM~11568635
> *:cheesy:
> WHERES MITCH AT  :dunno:
> *


if he was up your ass you would know :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA HES PROBALY AT THE STRIP CLUB :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 10 2008, 04:26 PM~11569414
> *HAHAHA HES PROBALY AT THE STRIP CLUB  :cheesy:
> *


with a pocket full of $1's lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

DAMM, RAN OUT OF MONEY. :wow:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 10 2008, 05:02 PM~11569675
> *DAMM, RAN OUT OF MONEY.  :wow:
> *


i hate whne that happens :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 10 2008, 04:02 PM~11569675
> *DAMM, RAN OUT OF MONEY.  :wow:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=32226


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 11 2008, 06:01 PM~11579879
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=32226
> *


DO YOU KNOW HIM ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 11 2008, 07:01 PM~11579879
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=32226
> *


yea he used to be str8 clown'n he has not been on in a min for me to tell him to take it out his pro file


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

whats up people!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 23 2008, 03:02 PM~11676991
> *whats up people!
> *


the topic is alive again :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 23 2008, 02:02 PM~11676991
> *whats up people!
> *


HOWS YOUR BIKE COMING ?? :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 23 2008, 04:09 PM~11677785
> *HOWS YOUR BIKE COMING ??  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: wuz up family how you doing mitch


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: SO WHATS NEW ??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 23 2008, 06:45 PM~11679072
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  SO WHATS NEW ??
> *


well now you ask there is something new i would like to welcome my little bro to the club as the newest member *EXCALIBUR* :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

EXACALIBUR


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WELCOME TO THE FAMILY BRO.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 07:49 PM~11679837
> *:0
> *


oh yea dude i am glad he is in the family :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Sep 23 2008, 07:06 PM~11680038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 08:09 PM~11680077
> *:cheesy:
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


yea i he is building a new bike and he has a honda so we are on the come up :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 23 2008, 08:43 PM~11680562
> *
> *


oh yea


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks guys. Its sad what happened with my previous club, which I will never forget and always have love for, but today is a new day for me and the clownin family.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I was going to build a caddilac, but some stuff fell through, and Im not gonna build a car with no title, so Ive been messing with my daily driver here lately. 

its a work in progress


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Sep 24 2008, 03:08 AM~11683438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can not wait to see the plaque in the window


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 08:22 PM~10231469
> *we started STR8 CLOWN'N in 2005 grew to a couple chapter then i shut it down in 2006 to join a club and that did not work out so we re-open the STR8 CLOWN'N in 2007 we are all about FAMILY we are a car and bike club open to every kind of car and bike from lowrider to donks and all kinds of bikes so if you are loking to join a FAMILY hit us up.
> 
> we will be posting all of our pics of our chapters and cars and bikes as soon a si get them so stay tuned :biggrin:
> ...


damn growing again a new chapter and excalibur whatelse is to come :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

SUP BRO !
HOW WORK GOING ?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

the next project: in memory of my dad.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY+Sep 24 2008, 12:25 PM~11686239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo ex u spelled clownin wrong. There is another club on here spelled like that


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 09:53 AM~11695073
> *yo ex u spelled clownin wrong. There is another club on here spelled like that
> *


yea he did that will be fixed today lol


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

opps, Ill fix that right now. 
I thought something looked off.


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 23 2008, 08:28 PM~11679611
> *well now you ask there is something new i would like to welcome my little bro to the club as the newest member EXCALIBUR  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 25 2008, 06:31 PM~11700023
> *:0
> *


hey dave how you doing tonight.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up everyone


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

RICE LOOKS LIKE A GOOD BET.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 26 2008, 10:40 AM~11705927
> *RICE LOOKS LIKE A GOOD BET.
> *


 :biggrin: HEY I HAVE A IDEA FOR NEW THANG FOR THE BIKES :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

rice a roni


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 26 2008, 12:23 AM~11703043
> *hey dave how you doing tonight.
> *


pretty good D...What's up with you these days?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Sep 26 2008, 11:10 AM~11706215-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WORK WORK WORK TRYING TO GET READY FOR CARL CASPER NEXT FEB WE ARE BUSTING OUT SOME NEW BIKES :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 26 2008, 10:35 AM~11706415
> *YOU AND FOOD LMFAO
> *


thank for reminding me i need to eat lol be home soon going to get food and drop the boy to school


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 26 2008, 11:43 AM~11706475
> *thank for reminding me i need to eat lol  be home soon going to get food and drop the boy to school
> *


LMFAO


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 26 2008, 12:35 PM~11706415
> *YOU AND FOOD LMFAO
> WORK WORK WORK TRYING TO GET READY FOR CARL CASPER NEXT FEB WE ARE BUSTING OUT SOME NEW BIKES  :biggrin:
> *


right on D...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

whats up guys i just got back from picking the boy up from school and we ate some quiznos subs and i also had the last of them tamales lol i still need to put them pics up for you lol well my boy want to weld so ill be back later weith pics of him welding 5 yrs old and welding my kid are awsome lol


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

THATS KOOL.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 26 2008, 04:30 PM~11709305
> *whats up guys  i just got back from picking the boy up from school  and we ate  some quiznos subs and i also had the last of them  tamales lol  i still need to put them pics up for you lol  well my boy want to weld so ill be back later weith pics of him welding 5 yrs old and welding  my kid are awsome lol
> *


start them young :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Mar 22 2008, 08:22 PM~10231469
> *we started STR8 CLOWN'N in 2005 grew to a couple chapter then i shut it down in 2006 to join a club and that did not work out so we re-open the STR8 CLOWN'N in 2007 we are all about FAMILY we are a car and bike club open to every kind of car and bike from lowrider to donks and all kinds of bikes so if you are loking to join a FAMILY hit us up.
> 
> we will be posting all of our pics of our chapters and cars and bikes as soon a si get them so stay tuned :biggrin:
> ...


well it is 100% we have a tampa,fl chapter as of OCT 1st and they will be repping WMW down there selling parts :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh and we will be doing up pink shirts for the ladys they are with with a pink/w silver logo have to keep the gils happy lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up family


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

yO!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sup peoples. 

heres some pics of how I've been the lastcouple months. 


















:biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

damn man that suck what you doing with the car ??? sorry for the loss of the town car lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Sep 27 2008, 06:23 PM~11716094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey the tree heard you like it low so he landed on your car to try to make the springs lower lol j/p hope you get new lincoln soon


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i hope to have new pics fo tampa,florida chapter soon i know we are building them 2 or 3 bikes at WICKED but the rest of the cars and bikes i will have pics soon


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

oh shit pics


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 28 2008, 09:09 PM~11723470
> *oh shit pics
> *


we will not show pics till they show them sorry one is called hollw dreamz :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wake up you guys are to damn lazy 







lol j/k


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that TC didn't get damaged to badly. I'm still rollin it. haha. 



:biggrin: 

this is after I cut the tree off it. I was just alittle pissed. :biggrin: This is the 3rd time I lit the up, not the best one by far but still helped with stress.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damage to the lincoln. Not bad at all for a tree. :cheesy: 


























got a extra set of all chromes laying around. Law mower trl got pimped out. LOL.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2008, 07:59 AM~11726235
> *damage to the lincoln.  Not bad at all for a tree.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


damn sory to see the lincoln if fucked but the trailer looks cool as fuck hell true lowrider ride wires on there trailers lmfao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey travis do you think you can make it to louisville the end of oct?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 29 2008, 07:31 AM~11726404
> *hey travis do you think you can make it to louisville the end of oct?
> *


oh yea.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2008, 08:37 AM~11726446
> *oh yea.
> *


i think we are going down the 25th for the weekend to have a meeting and party my gf turns 21 so hell yea it is strip club time :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2008, 07:34 AM~11726125
> *that TC didn't get damaged to badly.  I'm still rollin it.  haha.
> 
> 
> ...


that 5.0 motor working :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 29 2008, 07:47 AM~11726513
> *that 5.0 motor working  :biggrin:
> *


shit I wish that was the 5.0 motor.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2008, 09:03 AM~11726598
> *shit I wish that was the 5.0 motor.
> *


oh shit i thought it was the 5.0 all my lincolns had it in there


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

mine has the 5.0 and it time to make yours a convert 2 door


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 29 2008, 08:05 AM~11726606
> *oh shit i thought it was the 5.0 all my lincolns had it in there
> *


nope this one dont. The 95 I'm lookin at does.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Sep 29 2008, 09:55 AM~11726952
> *mine has the 5.0 and it time to make yours a convert 2 door
> *


 :0


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

d what to you think it can go for ???


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i been looking for a tc to do it to have not seen any yet


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Sep 29 2008, 10:13 AM~11727069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea it would look real nice and put a vert to on it :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

WICKED METAL WORKS AND CUSTOM CAR AND BIKES 812-402-4362www.wickedmetalworks.net 
sponsoring EXCLUSIVE CC/BC, ShotCallers bike club & MIRACLES C.C,SANTANA B.C
team wicked taking it to the next level in the 09'
GO BIG OR GO HOME
*FUCK TONY-O HE IS NOTHING BUT A WHINEY LITTLE BITCH ASS ******* 

I thought the beef was over??? :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 30 2008, 04:42 PM~11741852
> *WICKED METAL WORKS AND CUSTOM CAR AND BIKES 812-402-4362www.wickedmetalworks.net
> sponsoring EXCLUSIVE CC/BC, ShotCallers bike club & MIRACLES C.C,SANTANA B.C
> team wicked taking it to the next level in the 09'
> ...


hell if he would keep my name out his mouth and talking shit about me it could die and stay out my topics but he keeps up with that shit fuck him


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

come on D, your bigger than that. literally. lol, sorry.

but seriously though, just shake him off and go on.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 30 2008, 09:10 PM~11744613
> *come on D,  your bigger than that.  literally.  lol, sorry.
> 
> but seriously though, just shake him off and go on.
> *


hell there is not that many people bigger than me lmfao but it just gets old day after day he talking shit about me and my myfamily and business it just gets old


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hey just to let everyone know i talked to tommy today he said hi he has been working his ass trying to make money to build his bikes and car he said hwhen he gets time he will get on and holla at everyone


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:0 -------- :cheesy:


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 29 2008, 06:59 AM~11726235
> *damage to the lincoln.  Not bad at all for a tree.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT AIN'T SHIT COMPARED TO POOHS 62'


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Oct 1 2008, 09:26 AM~11748945
> *THAT AIN'T SHIT COMPARED TO POOHS 62'
> *


ANY PICS. ??


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Oct 1 2008, 09:26 AM~11748945
> *THAT AIN'T SHIT COMPARED TO POOHS 62'
> *


x2 he had a nice ass car


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

what happened to pooh's ride?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 1 2008, 02:56 PM~11751994
> *what happened to pooh's ride?
> *


 :tears:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

DAMM, THATS MESSED UP. :0


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Oct 1 2008, 01:59 PM~11752015
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


saw this in general a while back in damm it hurts just looking at the pics


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

what fell on it??? man that sux. that was one of the cleanest 62's around too.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Sep 30 2008, 05:44 PM~11741867
> *hell if he would keep my name out his mouth and talking shit about me it could die and stay out my topics but he keeps up with that shit fuck him
> *


 :0


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N+Sep 30 2008, 03:44 PM~11741867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Oct 1 2008, 10:35 PM~11754866
> *:0
> *


 :|


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 1 2008, 06:27 PM~11754760
> *what fell on it??? man that sux.  that was one of the cleanest 62's around too.
> *


I thinf it flipped of the trailor


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 1 2008, 11:18 PM~11756594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up bro :wave: :wave:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHATS UP FAMILY ?? :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 2 2008, 01:08 PM~11760387
> *WHATS UP FAMILY ??  :cheesy:
> *


whats crackin


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 2 2008, 01:30 PM~11761157
> *whats crackin
> *


BUSY AS FOCK GETTING PEEPS PRICES. BUT I'M NOT BITCHING. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 2 2008, 02:44 PM~11761286
> *BUSY AS FOCK GETTING PEEPS PRICES.  BUT I'M NOT BITCHING.  :cheesy:
> *


yep thats always good thang :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

WHATS GOING ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2008, 01:53 PM~11761366
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see this and then posting OLIVE GARDEN FOOD. Im thinking twice about You people


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Oct 2 2008, 02:55 PM~11761382
> *I see this and then posting OLIVE GARDEN FOOD. Im thinking twice about You people
> *


hell you do not like olive garden lmfao


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 2 2008, 02:16 PM~11761567
> *hell you do not like olive garden lmfao
> *


we all know that you do. :biggrin: :0 All you can eat buffet.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2008, 02:17 PM~11761576
> *we all know that you do.  :biggrin:  :0  All you can eat buffet.
> *



I like olive garden.

Say HOMIE Olive Garden doesnt have a buffet. Its all you can eat Slad n Soup.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

you can tell where all a bunch of fat bastards.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Oct 2 2008, 03:17 PM~11761576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea i have one about 5 mins from my house so i went to have a salad for lunch :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 2 2008, 02:21 PM~11761611
> *you can tell where all a bunch of fat bastards.
> *


lmao!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 2 2008, 03:21 PM~11761611
> *you can tell where all a bunch of fat bastards.
> *


yes we are but the doc wants me to lose 150pounds by next fall i told him i will lose alot in my pockets everytime i come to him lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 2 2008, 02:23 PM~11761630
> *yes we are but the doc wants me to lose 150pounds by next fall i told him i will lose alot in my pockets everytime i come to him lol
> *


damn dude. 150 lbs. thats like looseing someone my size. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2008, 03:25 PM~11761649
> *damn dude.  150 lbs.  thats like looseing someone my size.  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 2 2008, 02:27 PM~11761667
> *lmfao  :biggrin:
> *


Just cut a leg off. That would be about right. :biggrin: J/K brother.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2008, 03:34 PM~11761721
> *Just cut a leg off.  That would be about right.  :biggrin:  J/K brother.
> *


hell i told him that he would not do it i stood on the scale and it isa get the fuck off thats when he knew it was time for change


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 2 2008, 03:36 PM~11761738
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit the funny part was he could not beleave it and had me step off and step back on :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 2 2008, 02:36 PM~11761738
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2-3-4


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2008, 03:39 PM~11761770
> *X2-3-4
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2008, 09:59 AM~11768466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up bro


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

club meeting on the 25th of this month in louisville and then we going to go party after for brits b-day :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 6 2008, 07:46 AM~11790303
> *club meeting on the 25th of this month in louisville and then we going to go party after for brits b-day  :biggrin:
> *


I DON'T THINK I CAN MAKE IT. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 6 2008, 09:12 AM~11790481
> *I DON'T THINK I CAN MAKE IT.  :cheesy:
> *


like no shit lmfao


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 6 2008, 08:12 AM~11790481
> *I DON'T THINK I CAN MAKE IT.  :cheesy:
> *


dang to bad i heard d is cooking


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 02:25 PM~11793128
> *dang to bad i heard d is cooking
> *


hell yea and you know fat ass lazy people know how to cook :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 6 2008, 01:26 PM~11793134
> *hell yea and you know fat ass lazy people know how to cook  :biggrin:
> *


ttt for some cooking


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Oct 6 2008, 02:50 PM~11793416
> *ttt for some cooking
> *


 :biggrin: whore


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 6 2008, 01:55 PM~11793480
> *:biggrin:  whore
> *


stop fucking up my front page :angry: \\\




:cheesy:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 21 2008, 11:46 PM~11936811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 21 2008, 10:54 PM~11936860
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

WHAT OR WHO IS "EXCALIBUR" ??


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

me.


lol, it is the name of the legendary sword, the sword in the stone that belonged to king Arthur.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Oct 22 2008, 03:54 PM~11942272
> *me.
> lol,  it is the name of the legendary sword,  the sword in the stone that belonged to king Arthur.
> *


hell i thought your name was dickhead :0 oh never mind wrong darren thats my nickname :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHO TOLD YOU THATS WHAT I CALL YOU. :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Oct 22 2008, 04:23 PM~11942623
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  WHO TOLD YOU THATS WHAT I CALL YOU.  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

cant wait for next weekend. gonna be fun.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

bring this bitch up


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

and there is alot more to come from that crew from louisville,ky


----------

